# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ավատար / Avatar (2009)

## Հայկօ

*Ավատար / Avatar*

 


_ԱՄՆ 2009_

*Ռեժիսյոր*՝ Ջեյմս Կեմերոն
*Սցենարիստ*՝ Ջեյմս Կեմերոն
*Դերերում*՝ Սեմ Ուորթինգտոն, Սթիվեն Լենգ, Զոե Սալդանա, Սիգուրնի  Ուիվեր, Միշել Ռոդրիգես, Սի-Սի-Էյջ Փաունդեր, Ջովաննի Ռիբիզի, Ջոել Մուր,  Դիլիպ Ռաո, Լազ Ալոնսո, Ուես Սթադի և ուրիշներ
*IMDb-ի գնահատականը*՝ 8.8/10 (89,584 ձայն)
*Ֆիլմի բյուջեն*՝ $230 000 000
*Համաշխարհային վարձույթում հավաքած գումարը*՝ $726 612 776
*Ժանրը*՝ ֆանտաստիկ, մարտաֆիլմ, թրիլլեր
*Պաշտոնական սայթը*՝ http://www.avatarmovie.com/


_2154 թվական: Ջեյք Սալլին հաշմանդամի հիվանդասայլակին գամված նախկին  ծովային հետևակ է: Սակայն կամքի ուժի ու գործելու անհագ ցանկության շնորհիվ  նա կարողանում է բարեհաջող կերպով անցնել հատուկ ընտրության միջով ու  մեկնել Պանդորա՝ Երկրին ամենամոտիկ մոլորակը, որի վրա բանական կյանք կա:  Արդեն մի քանի տարի է, ինչ մարդկությունը Պանդորայի վրա հայտնաբերել է մի  հազվագյուտ հանքանյութ, որը թույլ կտա լուծել Երկրի էներգետիկ ճգնաժամը: Եվ  քանի որ Պանդորայի մթնոլորտը խիստ թունավոր է մարդկանց համար, նախագծվում  ու մեկնարկում է «Ավատար» ծրագիրը, որի շնորհիվ օպերատորի գիտակցությունը  միանում է հեռակառավարվող կենսաբանական մարմնին՝ նրա ավատարին, որն  ընդունակ է դիմանալու օտար մոլորակի դաժան կլիմային:Ասես վերածնվելով  ավատարի տեսքով՝ Ջեյքը հատուկ հանձնարարություն է ստանում. թափանցել բնիկ  Նա-վի ցեղի մեջ, որը մոլորակի վրա հանքափորային աշխատանքներին խոչնդոտող  հիմնական հանգամանքն է: Թափանցել՝ բնավ էլ ոչ խաղաղ նպատակներով…_



«Ավատարը» կարելի կլիներ Կեմերոնի կարապի երգը համարել, եթե հենց ինքը՝  մաեստրոն իր ստեղծագործությունը չդիտարկեր որպես ինչ-որ նոր փուլի սկիզբ:  Դեռևս նկարահանումների սկսվելուց առաջ նա հասկացել էր, որ ֆիլմը չպետք է  լինի իր պրոֆեսիոնալ վերելքի հերթական աստիճանը, այլ պետք է դառնա իսկական  Իրադարձություն: Իրադարձություն, որ բծախնդիր հանդիսատեսին կմատուցեր  ռեժիսյորի հարուստ երևակայության պտուղը՝ զարմանալի ու գեղեցիկ մի ողջ  աշխարհ: Սցենարի առաջին տարբերակը Կեմերոնը գրել էր դեռ 15 տարի առաջ,  սակայն այն ժամանակ գոյություն ունեցող տեխնոլոգիաները պարզապես թույլ չէին  տալիս ռեժիսյորին պատշաճ կերպով իրականացնել իր գաղափարները: Մի քանի տարի  անց՝ 1999-ին, ֆիլմի նկարահանման համար պահանջվող մոտավոր գումարն ավելի  որոշակի գնահատական ստացավ, բայց ոչ մի կինոընկերություն այդպես էլ  չհամարձակվեց տրամադրել պահանջվող 400 միլիոն դոլարը: Կեմերոնին այլևս  ոչինչ չէր մնում, քան զինվել համբերությամբ ու սպասել: Կինոնկարի ստեղծման  աշխատանքները վերսկսվեցին միայն հինգ տարի անց և շարունակվեցին ևս հինգ  տարի: Փոխարենը՝ այսօր մենք կարող ենք վայելել, թերևս, ժամանակակից  կինեմատոգրաֆիայի ամենատեխնոլոգիական ֆիլմը:



Կեմորոնը, հիրավի, տիտանական աշխատանք է կատարել՝ մշակելով ու նկարահանման  հրապարակում կիրառելով մի շարք հեղափոխախան գաղափարներ: Նախ և առաջ՝ նրա  մտածածի ու պատկերացրածի իրականացման համար հարկավոր էր լիովին  «թվայնացնել» դերասաններին: Այս հնարքի օգտագործման օրինակներ մինչ այսօր  կարող էինք դիտել, օրինակ, հոլիվուդյան մեկ ուրիշ ավանգարդիստի՝ Ռոբերտ  Զեմեկիսի աշխատանքներում («Բևեռային էքսպրես», «Բեովուլֆ»): Սակայն  Կեմերոնը performance capture տեխնոլոգիան հասցրեց որակական նոր մակարդակի:  Նկարահանումների ժամանակ դերասաններից յուրաքանչյուրին «զինում» էին նոր  տեսակի դիմային ցուցիչներով, որոնց հաղորդած տվյալները գրանցում էր հենց  այդ դերասանների գլխին ամրացված հատուկ տեսախցիկը: Բացի չափումների առավել  մեծ ճշտություն ունենալուց՝ այդ տեսախցիկները «սովորել» էին նաև գրանցել  աչքերի շարժումը, ինչը թվայնացված մոդելին ազատում էր դրանց հիմնական  խնդրից՝ անբնականությունից: Երկրորդը. նկարահանումների ընթացքում Կեմերոնը  փորձարկեց ու հաջողությամբ կիրառեց «Վիրտուալ տեսախցիկ» կոչվող իր ֆիրմային  նոու-հաուն, որի օգնությամբ օպերատորը տեսախցիկի միջով նայում է իսկական  դերասաններին, բայց տեսնում է նրանց համակարգչային պրոտոտիպները, և այդ  ամենը՝ իրական ժամանակում և իրական միջավայրում:



Երրորդ. ռեժիսյորն անձամբ (Վինս Պեյսի հետ համատեղ) մշակեց լրիվ նոր տեսակի  ստերեո տեսախցիկներ, որոնց շնորհիվ հնարավորություն ստացավ նկարելու  այնպիսի ծավալուն-եռաչափ տեսարաններ, որոնք այսօր անհասանելի են ցանկացած  ուրիշ տեխնոլոգիայի համար: 2009 թվի օգոստոսի 21-ին ամբողջ աշխարհում  կինոլրագրողների ու քննադատների համար ցուցադրվեց «Ավատարի» 15 րոպեանոց մի  հատված, ընդ որում՝ հենց 3D ֆորմատով: Այդ աննախադեպ ակցիայի արձագանքները  բազմաթիվ ու բազմազան էին, սակայն դրանց բոլորին միավորում էր մեկ  ընդհանուր բնորոշ գիծ՝ շարքային հանդիսատեսի անկեղծ հիացմունքը Կեմերոնի  հեղինակած ստերեո-էֆեկտների նկատմամբ: Այս կարծիքը հաստատել կամ ժխտել  մենք, անշուշտ, հիմա չենք կարող. ասենք միայն, որ «հեղափոխություն» ու  «ճեղքում» բառերն այս համատեքստում ամենաշատն են հնչել: Մաեստրոյի սերը  3D-ի հանդեպ ընդհանրապես արժանի է ամենաբարձր գովեստների: Կեմերոնն անգամ  համաձայնեց կես տարով հետաձգել ֆիլմի պրեմիերան, որպեսզի աշխարհով մեկ ևս  չորսուկես հազար կինոթատրոններ իրնեց դահլիճները համալրեն  ստերեո-սարքավորումներով: Ժամանակին համր կինոն իր տեղը զիջեց հնչյունային  կինոյին. հնարավոր է, որ այսօր մենք դառնում ենք իրական եռաչափ  կինեմատոգրաֆի ծնունդի վկաները: Համենայն դեպս՝ Կեմերոնը խոստացել է, որ  եթե «Ավատարը» շահույթները ծածկեն ֆիլմի բյուջեն, ապա ինքը ֆիլմը կվերածի  եռերգության:



Տեխնոլոգիաներն, անշուշտ, լավ բան են: Բոլոր վերոհիշյալ նորարարությունները  կարող էին հեշտ ու հանգիստ այս ֆիլմը վերածել հերթական «eye candy»-ի, եթե  ռեժիսյորի աթոռը  զբաղեցրած լիներ ուրիշ մեկը: Բայց «Ավատարը» գրավում է  ոչ միայն իր պատկերով, այլ նաև բովանդակությամբ: Կինոնկարի գաղափարական  ֆոնն առավել մոտ է արևմտյան մենթալիտետին, քանի որ հանդիսատեղի  ենթագիտակցության մեջ արթնացնում է Ամերիկայի նվաճման հին, բայց ոչ այնքան  բարի ժամանակները: Տեխնոլոգիապես ավելի թույլ աբորիգենների դանդաղ, բայց  անդառնալի բնաջնջումը, ցավոք սրտի, միշտ էլ եղել է մարդկային ցեղի բնորոշ  հատկանիշը: Եվ ժամանակին բազմաթիվ անվանի ռեժիսյորներ առանց վարանելու  անդրադարձել են այս թեմային. նշենք, օրինակ, Սփիլբերգի «Ամիստադը»,  Կոստների «Գայլերի հետ պարողը» և այլն: Կեմերոնն, իր հերթին, ոչ թե  պարզապես թարմացնում է այս գաղափարը, այլ ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչի կարող է  վերածվել այն ապագայում: Եվ թեկուզ հնդկացիներին փոխարինել են սրականջ  աբորիգենները, իսկ ոսկին իր տեղը զիջել է այլմոլորակային միներալ  Ունոբտանիումին, ֆիլմի առանցքային միտքը նույնն է. ոչնչացման ուղին  անխուսափելիորեն ավարտվում է փակուղով, անկախ քաղաքակրթության  տեխնոլոգիական զարգացման աստիճանից ու ռազմական հզորությունից:



Ասենք՝ «Ավատարում» գաղափարը չի ճնշում բովանդակությանը, այլ պարզապես  իմաստով է հագեցնում ֆիլմը, ստիպում է մտածել: Կեմերոնի հիմնական նպատակն է  եղել հանդիսատեսին գլխովին սուզել իր ստեղծած ֆանտաստիկ աշխարհի մեջ, որը  միաժամանակ և՛ անհավատալի է, և՛՝ այնքա՜ն բնական, որ ասես՝ երազի ու  իրականության մի զարմանալի կոկտեյլ լինի: Ռեժիսյորը նաև օգտագործել է  «քաղաքակրթությունների կոնտրաստի» հնարքը: Մի կողմում ապագայի տեխնոգեն  մարդկությունն է, որը հիմնավորապես ոչնչացրել է Երկրի ռեսուրսները, փակվել է  մետաղե, ապակյա ու բետոնե պատերի մեջ և մոռացել է սեփական բնույթը: Մյուս  կողմում Պանդորայի կուսական աշխարհն է, որ բնակեցված է հոգատար, խելացի ու  հպարտ էակներով, ովքեր թույլ չեն տալիս սեփական արատներին գերիշխել առողջ  բանականության վրա: Հենց սա է պատճառը, որ Պանդորան այդպիսի ցնցող ու  արբեցուցիչ ազդեցություն է ունենում մարդկության… ու հանդիսատեսի վրա:  Արտասահմանյան կինոսիրողներն արդեն կարողացել են գնահատել «Ավատարը».  շուտով այդ հնարավորությունը կունենա նաև հայ հանդիսատեսը: Այնպես որ՝ եթե  «կինո» բառը ձեզ համար հնչյունների անիմաստ կույտ չէ, կինոթատրոն  այցելել-չայցելելու հարցը ձեր չպետք է անհանգստացնի: Երաշխավորում ենք՝  միանշանակ:





_Հետաքրքիր փաստ: Ֆիլմի 40%-ը իրական կադրեր են, իսկ 60%-ը՝ համակարգչային ֆոտոռեալիստիկ գրաֆիկա:_

----------


## Okamigo

Ով է նայել այս ֆիլմը,ինչ կարծիք է ստեղծվել

----------


## LoK®

Դեռ չեմ նայել: Հուսով եմ որ Կինո Մոսկվան գոնե էս մեկը չի անտեսի ու կբերի: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե հանկարծ չբերեց, էկրանկա հաստատ չեմ նայի, կսպասեմ մինչև HD լինի:
Սպեցէֆեկտների առումով համոզված եմ որ լավն ա լինելու, մնացածն էլ նայելուց հետո կերևա  :Smile:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Ֆիլմը շատ լավն է լինեոլու, անգամ  RottenTomatoes-ըն է դրական գնահատական տվել, վիկիի էջում կարող եք նայել: Մեկ խոսքով համոզված եմ, որ լինելու է էս տասնամյակի լավագույն ֆիլմը

----------


## Okamigo

Սպեցէֆեկտները հիանալի են,այդպես են խոսում,բայց չգիտեմ սպասեմ կինոթատրոնին,թե քաշեմ,սակայն հիմա դեռ camrip որակի է,ինչ եք կարծում լավ որակով երբ կկարողանանք բեռնել

----------


## Pagan_Angel

լավ որակի կակ մինիմում մի չորս ամիս ստիպված կլինես սպասես կարծում եմ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Գժանոց ա, բառերով բացատրել չի լինի, պիտի նայվի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Starkiller

100% սպասելւ եմ կինոթատրոնում նաեյմ, ես կինոն մենակ տենց ա կարելի նայել  :Cool: ,
ու մեկ ել ապսոս որ չունենք imax 3d կինոթատրոն  :Sad:  :

----------


## VisTolog

Կինոմոսկվայում կնայեմ  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ֆիլմը շատ լավն է լինեոլու, անգամ  RottenTomatoes-ըն է դրական գնահատական տվել, վիկիի էջում կարող եք նայել: Մեկ խոսքով համոզված եմ, որ լինելու է էս տասնամյակի լավագույն ֆիլմը


Չեմ կարծում  :Nea: 

Ի դեպ, Քեմերոննա նկարել: ՈՒ ինչքան հասկացա ամենաթանկ ֆիլմնա  :Think:

----------


## masivec

> Ով է նայել այս ֆիլմը,ինչ կարծիք է ստեղծվել


Ոչ մեկ էլ չի նայել Պրեմիեռան ամսի 17-ին ա :Smile: 
Հա վայ էսօր ամսի 19-ն ա արդեն :LOL:

----------


## helium

Շա՜տ եմ ուզում նայել էս կինոն...տենաս երբ կգա Մոսկվա կ/թ  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Շա՜տ եմ ուզում նայել էս կինոն...տենաս երբ կգա Մոսկվա կ/թ


Ինձ թվումա էս շաբաթվանից ցույց կտան  :Think:

----------


## Invisible man

> Ինձ թվումա էս շաբաթվանից ցույց կտան


Ինչ որ բան գիտես :Shok:

----------


## LoK®

21-ին ու 22-ին չկա: Հուսով սպասենք, բայց ինձ թվում ա որ հունվարին նոր կբերեն  :Dntknw:

----------


## Invisible man

> 21-ին ու 22-ին չկա: Հուսով սպասենք, բայց ինձ թվում ա որ հունվարին նոր կբերեն


Ճիշտ ես ասում էտ ավելի հավանական ա :Ok:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

ո՞վ ա հետս գռազ գալիս, որ գաղափար կինոյա լինելու  :Baby:

----------


## Arxangelo

ես տրեյլերն եմ քաշել տորենտով, սպեցէֆեկտները բոմբ են, շատ ուժեղա, միտքնելա շատ լավը էրեվում, սպասում եմ լավ որակ դնեն տորենտում, քաշեմ :Wink:

----------


## Okamigo

բա ես ոնց են սպասում լավ որակի,ամբողջ ինետը ոտի տակ եմ տվել,camrip-ա մենկա,եթե ես 5 օրը չլինի լավ որակի,չեմ դիմանա,կքաշեմ եդ որակով

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ ես սպասելու եմ BDRip-ին  :Smile: : Համբերությամբ, հանգիստ սպասելու եմ: Ու էս թեմայում CamRip կամ որևէ ուրիշ բան նայածների՝ սպոյլերներ պարունակող գրառումները անխնա ոչնչացնելու եմ  :Wink: :

Ընդհանրապես բոլորիդ խորհուրդ կտայի կինոները նայել նորմալ որակով ու չփչացնել առաջին անգամ նոր կինո նայելուց ստացվող հաճույքը. ի վերջո՝ ընամենը մեկ անգամ ես *առաջին* անգամ նայում կինոն: Հետո հնարավոր է, որ ավելի լավ որակով նայեք կինոն, բայց դա արդեն չի ունենա էն անակնկալի, նորության տարրը, որը ամբողջացնում է լավ կինոյի պատճառած բավականությունը:

----------

Armen.181 (21.12.2009), Chilly (31.12.2009), Hripsimee (20.12.2009), masivec (20.12.2009), Pagan_Angel (20.12.2009), Progart (08.05.2017), Տրիբուն (26.12.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

> Իսկ ես սպասելու եմ BDRip-ին : Համբերությամբ, հանգիստ սպասելու եմ: Ու էս թեմայում CamRip կամ որևէ ուրիշ բան նայածների՝ սպոյլերներ պարունակող գրառումները անխնա ոչնչացնելու եմ :
> 
> Ընդհանրապես բոլորիդ խորհուրդ կտայի կինոները նայել նորմալ որակով ու չփչացնել առաջին անգամ նոր կինո նայելուց ստացվող հաճույքը. ի վերջո՝ ընամենը մեկ անգամ ես *առաջին* անգամ նայում կինոն: Հետո հնարավոր է, որ ավելի լավ որակով նայեք կինոն, բայց դա արդեն չի ունենա էն անակնկալի, նորության տարրը, որը ամբողջացնում է լավ կինոյի պատճառած բավականությունը:


Այս կինոն ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ է լավ որակով նայել,իսկապես այպիսի ֆիլմերը շատ քիչ են դուրս գալիս,մնանք Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի հույսին

----------


## dvgray

էսօր գնացի որ նայեմ imax 3D -ով, բայց տոմերը վերջացած էին:  Վերցրել եմ երկուշաբթի օրվա համար: Նայելուց հետո կպատմեմ  :Smile: :

----------


## CactuSoul

> Նայելուց հետո կպատմեմ :


Հուսով եմ՝ ոչ թե ֆիլմը, այլ տպավորությունները :Pardon:

----------

dvgray (20.12.2009), Հայկօ (20.12.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

> էսօր գնացի որ նայեմ imax 3D -ով, բայց տոմերը վերջացած էին:  Վերցրել եմ երկուշաբթի օրվա համար: Նայելուց հետո կպատմեմ :


որտեղ Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն?

----------


## LoK®

> որտեղ Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն?


Ուր էր մեզ տենց բախտ  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (20.12.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչ որ բան գիտես


Կինոթատրոններում ամսի 18-ից են ցույց տալիս, մեր մոտ էլ երևի մինչև ամսի 25ը կսկսեն ցույց տալ:  :Smile: 
Հուսանք և սպասենք  :Xeloq:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նոր Exler-ի մոտ կարդացի, որ սա 3D-ի նոր տեխնոլոգիա է, RealD:
Ասում է շշմեցուցիչ է։

----------


## Pagan_Angel

էս ես ոնց ջոկում եմ սովորական թատրոններն ընդհանրապես ցույց չեն տալիս, ով նայել ա IMAX-ով ա նայել կամ էլ ինչ-որ ուրիշ 3D տեխնոլոգիայով  :LOL:  սպասենք ԲլուՌէյ-ին, որ մերոնք առնեն բերեն Երեվան ցույց տալու  :LOL:  ոնց-որ եղավ Wrestler-ի հետ (գնացել եմ առաջին ցուցադրությանը, էն դեպքում, որ արդեն ԲլուՌէյՌիփ-ն ունեի  :Angry2:  )

----------


## LoK®

Մի քիչ էն փաստն ա հուսադրում, որ 2012-ից առաջ տռեյլերը ցույց տվեցին: Եթե պլաններ չունենային կինոն բերելու, երևի տռեյլերն էլ ցույց չէին տա էլի  :Dntknw: 
(կամ էլ ուղղակի 2012-ի հետ եկել ա, առանց մտածելու ցույց են տվել  :Xeloq:  )

----------


## Pagan_Angel

ԷՏ կապ չունի: Ֆիլմերի տռէյլեռների պրեմիերան սովորաբար ուրիշ ֆիլմերի ցուցադրությունից առաջ նույն լենտայի վրա է գալիս:

----------


## Okamigo

> Ուր էր մեզ տենց բախտ


Բա որտեղ ես նայել?

----------


## LoK®

> Բա որտեղ ես նայել?


Նայողը ես չեմ, *dvgray*-ն ա, իսկ ինքը ինձ թվումա Հայաստանում չի  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (21.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Նոր Exler-ի մոտ կարդացի, որ սա 3D-ի նոր տեխնոլոգիա է, RealD:
> Ասում է շշմեցուցիչ է։


Ասում են  :Wink:  դրա համար էլ գնում եմ, թե չէ շատ զահլա չունեի  :LOL: :
կարդացել եմ որ էս ֆիլմը նկարահանվել ա 5 տարի, ու նաև … աշխարհի ամենատուֆտա ֆիլմնա ա իրա սցենարով: բայց որպես *էֆեկտ*՝ սպանող ա: էս ֆիլմի էֆեկտը հենց imax 3D -ն ա: Որ գնացել էի երեկ, տոմսերը մենակ imax դահլիճում էին մնացել, իսկ imax 3D -ում վերջացել էին: դրա համար չմտա:
իսկ ցավոք Հայաստանում հլա դեռ էս տիպի կինոդիտումը երևի երկար ժամանակ կլինի անհնա: Աշխարհում շատ քիչ imax կինոթատրոններ կան: Այնտեղ ապշեցուցիչ է առաջին հերթին  աուդիո էֆեկտների ստացման մեթոդիկաները:
Իսկ տարեկան imax-էֆեկտներով ֆիլմեր աշխարհում նկարահանվում է երևի 1 հատ: վերջին ֆիլմը "Avatar"-ից առաջ վերջի "Հարի Փոթերն" էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կարողա իմանաք երբ կլինի նորմալ որակով Rip?

----------


## Invisible man

> Մեկ խոսքով համոզված եմ, որ լինելու է էս տասնամյակի լավագույն ֆիլմը


Իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ չափազանցրիր տասնամյակի պահով, բայց ֆիլմը իրոք թույնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

Գերազանց ֆիլմ ա: 230 000 000 դոլլարը Քեմերոնի ձեռքում հաստատ գլուգործոց ա դառնում: Ընդամենը ցուցադրման 1 օրում հայտնվել ա Кинопоиск -ի top 250-ի 4-րդ տեղում: Ռեցենզիաները հուսադրող են, իսկ էֆեկտները՝ աննախադեպ:
Սցենարում հիասթափությունս «Սուռագատներ» ֆիլմի հետ նմանությունն ա, բայց դեռ չգիտեմ ով ա ոիմից առաջ ընկել: Հայաստանյան կինոթատրոններին հայտնվելը մի քիչ անհավանական ա, որովհետև մեր կինոթատրոնները էդքան գումար չունեն, որ էդ ֆիլմը բերեն: Մանավանդ եռաչափ տարբերակը, որի համար տեխնիկա չունեն:
Անպայման կդիտեմ, բայց էկրանկա չեմ քաշելու: Կսպասեմ DVD Rip -ին, որի մասին դեռ ինֆորմացիա չկա:

----------

Chilly (31.12.2009), davidus (10.01.2010), Աթեիստ (21.12.2009)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

> Իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ չափազանցրիր տասնամյակի պահով, բայց ֆիլմը իրոք թույնա


Ուզում ես ասել, որ դու տեսել ե՞ս  :Think:

----------


## Tyler

Кинопоиск-ում երրորդ տեղ, ինչ-որ շատ կասկածելի ա  :Think:  Հաստատ Կամերոնի ֆանատները վազել են ու 10-երը շարել են, դժվար մի ամսից Top 20-ում մնա...
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Հայաստան գալուն, իսկականից կարող ա ու տեղ չհասնի, որովհետև մեծ փողեր արժի երևի, իսկ մեր մոտ կինոն էդքան պոպուլյար չի, որ հաստատ իմանան իրանց փողը հետ կհանեն: Մյուս կողմից - տարվա ամենահայտնի կինոներից ա, չբերելը խիստ կվնասի իրանց հեղինակությանը: 
3D չունենք, ու հլը երկար չենք ունենա  :Jpit:  Չնայած մի քանի տարի առաջ Նաիրիում Дети Шпионов-ի վերջի սերիան 3D էր, ակնոցներ էին տալիս ոնց որ, ո?վ ա հաստատ հիշում  :Think: 

P.S. DVDRip-ը կլինի մարտին, կինոն 4 ամիս գնալու ա աշխարհի կինոթատրոններով:

----------


## LoK®

Հաա, գնացել եմ Дети Шпионов 3D, ակնոցներն էլ մինչև հիմա պահում ու օգտագործում եմ  :Smile: 
Բայց դե էտ 3D-ի ամենահին տարբերակն ա, տենց կինոմոսկվայում էլ կարան ցույց տան:
Իսկ այմաքսը լրիվ ուրիշ ա (ես ինքս չեմ տեսել, բայց լսել եմ  :Jpit:  ), ու այմաքս Հայաստանում հաստատ երկար ժամանակ չենք ունենա  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Кинопоиск-ում երրորդ տեղ, ինչ-որ շատ կասկածելի ա  Հաստատ Կամերոնի ֆանատները վազել են ու 10-երը շարել են, դժվար մի ամսից Top 20-ում մնա...
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Հայաստան գալուն, իսկականից կարող ա ու տեղ չհասնի, որովհետև մեծ փողեր արժի երևի, իսկ մեր մոտ կինոն էդքան պոպուլյար չի, որ հաստատ իմանան իրանց փողը հետ կհանեն: Մյուս կողմից - տարվա ամենահայտնի կինոներից ա, չբերելը խիստ կվնասի իրանց հեղինակությանը: 
> 3D չունենք, ու հլը երկար չենք ունենա  Չնայած մի քանի տարի առաջ Նաիրիում Дети Шпионов-ի վերջի սերիան 3D էր, ակնոցներ էին տալիս ոնց որ, ո?վ ա հաստատ հիշում 
> 
> P.S. DVDRip-ը կլինի մարտին, կինոն 4 ամիս գնալու ա աշխարհի կինոթատրոններով:


1) եթե 2012-ը հասավ, դա էլ կհասնի
2) կինոմոսկվայում գովազդն եղելա ավատարի

2012-ը 200.000.000-ա, ավատարը` 230.000.000 :Jpit:

----------


## LoK®

> 2) կինոմոսկվայում գովազդն եղելա ավատարի


2012-ից առաջ որ ցույց են տալիս, դրա հետ ես? Թե ուրիշ էլ ես տեսել?

----------


## Tyler

> 1) եթե 2012-ը հասավ, դա էլ կհասնի


Չես կարա ասես  :Wink:  Էս Ավատարը ահավոր թանկ կինո ա, տոմսերի գինը առաջի օրերին 30 դոլար էր... Ցույց տալու իրավունքն ել ինձ թվում ա ահագին թանկ կլինի, Կինոմոսկվան կարող ա չձգի էդքան  :Jpit: 




> 2012-ը 200.000.000-ա, ավատարը` 230.000.000


Բայց պատմության մեջ ամենաթանկ կինոների ցուցակում առաջին տեղից ահագին հետ ա  :Smile:

----------


## helium

> Չես կարա ասես  Էս Ավատարը ահավոր թանկ կինո ա, տոմսերի գինը առաջի օրերին 30 դոլար էր... Ցույց տալու իրավունքն ել ինձ թվում ա ահագին թանկ կլինի, Կինոմոսկվան կարող ա չձգի էդքան


Կարողա թանկ լինի հենց 3D տարբերակը, իսկ սովորականին հնարավորա որ ձգի  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

առաջին տպավորությունը imax 3D-ից ՝ հանճարեղ արվեստի գործ է, 
դիտումից հետո ինձ կարող եմ համեմատել 17-երորդ դարում ապրողի հետ. որին բռնել ու համարյա 3 ժամ պտտացրել են գերժամանակակից ուղղաթիռով: 
մի մեծ խումբ հանճարեղ մարդկանց երկարատև համատեղ աշխատանքի արգասիք:
…
մի անգամ էլ եմ ուզում նայել

----------

Chilly (31.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> 2012-ից առաջ որ ցույց են տալիս, դրա հետ ես? Թե ուրիշ էլ ես տեսել?


Առաջին անգամ, որ գնացի 2012 նայելու, մինչև կինոյիս սկսելը ավատարի ռեկալմը արեցին  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

> Կարողա թանկ լինի հենց 3D տարբերակը, իսկ սովորականին հնարավորա որ ձգի


Ճիշտ ա ժողովուրդ, կձգի  :Hands Up:  Էսօր Կինոմոսկվայի մոտով էի անցնում, աֆիշը կախած էր.

*Հունվարի 4-ից՝ Avatar*

----------

LoK® (22.12.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Էսօր Կինոմոսկվայի մոտով էի անցնում, աֆիշը կախած էր.


Հա երեկ ես էլ տեսա :Hands Up:

----------


## Okamigo

քանի գնում եմ համոզվում եմ որ այս ֆիլմը պետք է կան կինոթատրոնում նայել,կամ էլ սպասել ու տանը հեռուստացույցով HD որակով նայել,եթե հեռուստացույցը մեծ էկրանով է,ապա ավելի լավ(էդ առումով բախտս բերելա)

----------


## Elmo

Կինոթատրոնում կնայեմ:

----------

Հայկօ (26.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մինչև կինոթատրոնում չնայեմ, ոչ մի դիսկ եմ առենելու, ոչ լավ որակով ոչ էլ վատ: Տրեյլեները բոմբ են: Ժանրն էլ, սիրածս ժանրն ա: Մենակ Փոթերի պես չլինի, որ սաղ աշխարհը երկու ամիս նայած լինի, ու հետո նոր բերեն Կինոմոսկվա:

----------

Elmo (27.12.2009), helium (26.12.2009)

----------


## LoK®

> Մենակ Փոթերի պես չլինի, որ սաղ աշխարհը երկու ամիս նայած լինի, ու հետո նոր բերեն Կինոմոսկվա:





> Էսօր Կինոմոսկվայի մոտով էի անցնում, աֆիշը կախած էր.
> 
> *Հունվարի 4-ից՝ Avatar*


Քիչ ա մնացել սպասելու  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Իմ դուրը եկավ կինոն, չնայած տրեյլերներից մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև էի պատկերացնում...
Ավելի շուտ ինձ Ավատարի խաղնա հետաքրքրում, հուսով եմ կինոին համապատսխան հանած կլինեն  :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ճիշտ ա ժողովուրդ, կձգի  Էսօր Կինոմոսկվայի մոտով էի անցնում, աֆիշը կախած էր.
> 
> *Հունվարի 4-ից՝ Avatar*


Իսկ օդնոյում 14-ա գրած  :Pardon:

----------


## Tyler

> Իսկ օդնոյում 14-ա գրած


Դե երևի աֆիշ կախողները ավելի լավ գիտեն, քան օդնոյում նովըստ' գրողները  :Wink:  

Կինոն արդեն 615 մլն. հավաքել ա: Հաշվի առնելով, որ գնալու ա կինոթատրոններում մինչև մարտ, կարել ա ասել որ մինիմում մի 1.5 միլիարդ կհավաքի  :Xeloq:  Իսկ կարող ա նույնիսկ Տիտանիկին անցնի ու 2-ից ավել հավաքի...

----------


## masivec

Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն ակնոցներ տալու են՞ :Cool:  :Think:

----------


## Sagittarius

պրեմիերայի օրն եմ նայել կինոթատրոնում  :Cool: ,,, դուրս շատ ա եկել,,,, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս սպասել և կինոթատրոնում նայել և եթե հնարավոր ա 3D, լրիվ ուրիշ տպավորություն ա :Ok:

----------


## LoK®

> Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն ակնոցներ տալու են՞





> Կինո մոսկվայում ակնոց ընդհանրապես տալի՞ս են


Երևանում մի անգամ տեսել եմ որ ակնոց տան, մի անգամ էլ լսել եմ: Երկուսն էլ Նաիրի-ում ա եղել, առաջինը Spy Kids 3D-ն էր, երկրորդը Sharkboy and Lavagirl (կամ դրա նման մի բան  :Smile:  ):
Ամեն դեպքում Ավատարի համար մենակ ակնոցը քիչ ա, հատուկ տեխնիկա էլ ա պետք, որը Կինոմոսկվան չունի  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Երևանում մի անգամ տեսել եմ որ ակնոց տան, մի անգամ էլ լսել եմ: Երկուսն էլ Նաիրի-ում ա եղել, առաջինը Spy Kids 3D-ն էր, երկրորդը Sharkboy and Lavagirl (կամ դրա նման մի բան  ):
> Ամեն դեպքում Ավատարի համար մենակ ակնոցը քիչ ա, հատուկ տեխնիկա էլ ա պետք, որը Կինոմոսկվան չունի


Ես մի անգամ գնացել եմ Նաիրի,բայց երևի մի 5-6 տարի առաջ կլիներ,տենց տպավորիչ էլ չէր:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն ակնոցներ տալու են՞


Հայաստանյան պրեմիերան կլինի, կիմանանք:

Թեմայից դուրս ավելորդ օֆֆտոպը ջնջել եմ: Մյուս անգամ կարմիրով, սևով ու բոլդով կտեղեկացնեմ ջնջելու մասին:

----------


## Norton

Սաունդտրեկը

----------


## Artgeo

> Հայաստանյան պրեմիերան կլինի, կիմանանք:
> 
> Թեմայից դուրս ավելորդ օֆֆտոպը ջնջել եմ: Մյուս անգամ կարմիրով, սևով ու բոլդով կտեղեկացնեմ ջնջելու մասին:


Հայաստան չկա
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499549/releaseinfo




> Argentina   	1 January 2010  	
> Pakistan 	1 January 2010 	
> China 	2 January 2010 	
> Georgia 	2 January 2010 	
> Italy 	15 January 2010


IMAX version  :Love:  գնալու եմ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Փաստորեն՝ Կինոմոսկվան "պիռատսկի" կոպիա ա ցույց տալու  :LOL: 
Ոչ ոք չգիտի աշխարհում, որ ամսի 4ին էլ Հայաստանում ա պրեմիերա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Tyler

> Հայաստան չկա
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499549/releaseinfo


Էդ դեռ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում  :Wink:  Հայաստանը ուղղակի էնքան փոքր ա ու ոչ մեկին պետք չի, որ չեն էլ գրում: Prooflink`
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190080/releaseinfo
2012-ն ա: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, Հայաստան գրած չի, բայց ինչպես տեսել ենք, Կինոմոսկվայում եղել ա  :Jpit:  Նենց որ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, կտեսնենք էդ Ավատարը  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էդ դեռ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում  Հայաստանը ուղղակի էնքան փոքր ա ու ոչ մեկին պետք չի, որ չեն էլ գրում: Prooflink`
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190080/releaseinfo
> 2012-ն ա: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, Հայաստան գրած չի, բայց ինչպես տեսել ենք, Կինոմոսկվայում եղել ա  Նենց որ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, կտեսնենք էդ Ավատարը


Ի դեպ, դա էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր։ Կինո Մոսկվան ահագին ուշ ցույց տվեց 2012-ը։ Ես խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ Ռուսաստանում կամ Վրաստանում ցուցադրելուց հետո, Հայաստան ա հասնում այդ ֆիլմերը ոչ այնքան օրինական ճանապարհով։ Ընդամենը կասկածներ։ Ոչ մի ապացույց։ Պարզապես խիստ տարօրինակ ա այդ ամենը։  :Think:  Թե չէ մի Պակիստան, Աֆղանստան կամ Քուվեյթի չափ էլ չկա՞։  :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես չդիմացա, camrip-ը քաշեցի, սկզբի կես ժամը մի քիչ նայեցի, սյուժեն բավականին տաղտկալի տափակություն թվաց: Մենակ էֆֆեկտների համար կինո նայելն էլ մի բան չի :Xeloq:

----------


## Norton

> IMAX version գնալու եմ


Վրաստան Imax կինոթատրոն կա?

----------


## Artgeo

> Վրաստան Imax կինոթատրոն կա?


Առավոտվանից էդ թեմայով կռիվ ենք անում վրացական ֆորումում, դու սենց միանգամից էկար ու ուզում ես իմանա՞լ  :LOL:  Հաստատ դեռ չգիտենք, հունվարի 2-ից ա բացվելու վերանորոգված կինոթատրոնը, նոր կիմանանք։ 


Ըստ որոշների չի բացվում երկուսից  :LOL:  Կարճ ասած, մեզ մոտ արդեն նոր տարիա  :LOL:  Նույնիսկ 1D -ն ոմանց աչքին 3D ա երևում  :Blush: 

Ես Տելեսինք որակի եմ քաշել, բայց առաջի մի րոպեից հետո անջատեցի։ Չեմ սիրում անորակ վիդեո նայել։

----------


## Norton

> Առավոտվանից էդ թեմայով կռիվ ենք անում վրացական ֆորումում, դու սենց միանգամից էկար ու ուզում ես իմանա՞լ Հաստատ դեռ չգիտենք, հունվարի 2-ից ա բացվելու վերանորոգված կինոթատրոնը, նոր կիմանանք։


Լավ ուրեմն սովորակն 3Dյա, ինչքան գիտեմ աշխարհում քիչ IMAX կինոթատրոններ կան, այն էլ խոշոր քաղաքներում:
Լիներ հիմա էնքան գովազդ արած կլինեին, որ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ ուրեմն սովորակն 3Dյա, ինչքան գիտեմ աշխարհում քիչ IMAX կինոթատրոններ կան, այն էլ խոշոր քաղաքներում:
> Լիներ հիմա էնքան գովազդ արած կլինեին, որ:


Երևի կամ էլ չէ… Գարնանը քաղաքապետի ընտրություն ա, շատ չկա…
Էս Հայկօն գա, ջնջնելու ա  :Think: 



> January 	2nd 	 Avatar (2009)
> 		aka Avatar: An IMAX 3D Experience (2009) (USA: IMAX version)


http://www.imdb.com/ReleasedInYear?y...ountry=Georgia

Կգա ժամանակը, կտեսնենք, սենց թե նենց, դժվար հունվարի երկուսի համար հասցնեն։

----------


## dvgray

> Ես չդիմացա, camrip-ը քաշեցի, սկզբի կես ժամը մի քիչ նայեցի, սյուժեն բավականին տաղտկալի տափակություն թվաց: Մենակ էֆֆեկտների համար կինո նայելն էլ մի բան չի


էֆեկտներից բացի ֆիլմը ունի նաև այսպես ասած "գաղափարական" և "հոգեբանական" արժեք:
…
առաջին հայացքից տգեղ, անգամ սարսափելի տգեղ գիտակից էակները ու գազանները տպավորվում են բավականին սիմպատիչնի, նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ:
Իսկ հիմնական թելը ֆիլմի՝ էկոլոգիան և տիեզերական համընդանուր ներդաշնակ կյանքը ինչպես հասկանում եմ հեղինակի վաղուցվա երազն է, որը նա հիանալի է հասցրել ֆիլմի միջոցով:

----------

ministr (10.01.2010), Հայկօ (31.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## masivec

Պահոոոոո :LOL: 
http://www.filmz.ru/pub/1/18451_1.htm
 :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Պահոոոոո
> http://www.filmz.ru/pub/1/18451_1.htm


Կատակ ա մասիվեց ջան:

----------


## Hripsimee

Հաստա՞տ ամսի 4-ին կինոմոսկվայում լինելուա :Xeloq: 
Շատ եմ ուզում նայեմ... :Love:

----------


## LoK®

> Հաստա՞տ ամսի 4-ին կինոմոսկվայում լինելուա
> Շատ եմ ուզում նայեմ...


Արդեն 20 հատ տոմս առել ենք  :Hands Up:  դժվար չլինի  :Smile:

----------


## helium

Ես նույնիսկ տնեցիքին եմ համոզել, որ միասին գնանք  :Smile:  Կարողա՞ արժի նախապես պատվիրել...

----------


## Norton

Ամսի 4-ին տոմս կլինի՞: Կարելիա հավաքվել գնալ:

----------

Enigmatic (02.01.2010), VisTolog (02.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ինձ թվումա էտքան էլ շատ չեն լինի գնացողները` բացի մեզնից էլի  :LOL:  :Jpit: 
Ամսի 4ին հավաքվենք գնանք  :Yes:

----------

Enigmatic (02.01.2010), Jarre (02.01.2010)

----------


## Catherine

Ֆիլմը շաաաատ լավն է, նորություն սպեցեֆեկտների աշխարհում, բայց սյուժեմ հոլիվուդյան անկապություն  :Smile:  
Իսկ եթե 3D Երևանում կա անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ նայել էդ տարբերակը, տպավորությունը լրիվ ուրիշ է: 

P.S. Իսկ կապույտ էակները շատ էլ սիրուն են, գեշ չեն:

----------


## dvgray

> Ֆիլմը շաաաատ լավն է, նորություն սպեցեֆեկտների աշխարհում, բայց սյուժեմ հոլիվուդյան անկապություն  
> Իսկ եթե 3D Երևանում կա անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ նայել էդ տարբերակը, տպավորությունը լրիվ ուրիշ է: 
> 
> P.S. Իսկ կապույտ էակները շատ էլ սիրուն են, գեշ չեն:


իսկ ինչ՞ ասել է "Հոլիվուդյան անկապություն"  :Smile:  քիչմը ժպիտ, քիչմը երազ… քիչմը պարզաբաևում մըըըըըը  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (02.01.2010), VisTolog (02.01.2010), Հայկօ (02.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ թվումա էտքան էլ շատ չեն լինի գնացողները` բացի մեզնից էլի 
> Ամսի 4ին հավաքվենք գնանք


Ես հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգամ(նք)  :Smile:

----------


## Catherine

> իսկ ինչ՞ ասել է "Հոլիվուդյան անկապություն"  քիչմը ժպիտ, քիչմը երազ… քիչմը պարզաբաևում մըըըըըը


Հենց այդպես, ամեն ինչից մի քիչ մի քիչ: Հերոսները ծայրահեղ լավ ու ծայրահեղ վատ, ու լիքը վայրագություն: Կնայես հետո կասես քո կարծիքը:

----------


## masivec

> Ես հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգամ(նք)


Ինչքան ա տոմսը՞

----------


## dvgray

> Հենց այդպես, ամեն ինչից մի քիչ մի քիչ: Հերոսները ծայրահեղ լավ ու ծայրահեղ վատ, ու լիքը վայրագություն: Կնայես հետո կասես քո կարծիքը:


ես արդեն նայել եմ, ու արդեն վերևում երկու տեղ ասել եմ իմ կարծիքը  :Smile: , որը չի փոխվում
իմիջայլոց երևի այս ամիս գնամ մի հատ էլ նայեմ, շատ կադրեր կա, որ չեմ հասցրել ընկալել  :Cool: 
 ինչ վերաբերվում ա էֆեկտներին, ապա առաջին էֆեկտային հարվածից հետո դրանք տեղափոխվում են երկրորդ պլան, ու քեզ սկսում է "տանել" ֆիլմի սյուժեն ու այդ սյուժեի էկրանավորումը:
Նաև ասեմ, որ ես դեռ ոչ մի այսպիսի հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմ չեմ տեսել, որտեղ այդքան անթաքույց քֆրտվում է զինվորականություն ու ադմինիստրացիան: ուղղակի քֆրտվում է: Ֆիլմի ընթացքում դիտողների մոտ անգամ անտանելի գեշության անասնակերպերը ավելի գրավիչ են ընկալվում, քան անդ երկու "դասակարգը" միասին վերցրած: Միայն գիտնականները մնում են իրենց բարձրության վրա, ու այս անգամ ոչ թե "անպաշտպան ու անլեզու" արարածներ են, այլ ռեալ "կռվող" ու պատվով ռազմի դաշտում զոհվողներ…
միայն հարգանք է առաջացնում: 
Հասկացեք, որ այսպիսի ֆիլմով շատ երեխաներ կարող է կանգնել նորմալ, մարդկային, կրթական ուղղու վրա: Սա նաև մեծ դաստիրակչական նշանակություն ունեցող ֆիլմ է, մանավանդ հենց հիմա, այս թվին:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.01.2010), Հայկօ (03.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Թե մեկդ գիտի, ասեք քանիսին ա՞ սկսվելու ֆիլմը վաղը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ես ամսի 29ին որ առնում էի, դեռ 2 տեղ էր զբաղված, այնպես որ՝ կլինի տոմս երևի  :Tongue:   6.30 ա սկսում, ոնց-որ թե 9ին էլ վերջանում ա...

----------


## LoK®

> Ես ամսի 29ին որ առնում էի, դեռ 2 տեղ էր զբաղված, այնպես որ՝ կլինի տոմս երևի   6.30 ա սկսում, ոնց-որ թե 9ին էլ վերջանում ա...


Դու հաստատ 2 տոմս ես առել  :Smile:  Ես որ առնում էի 4 հատ էր զբաղված  :Jpit: 
Բայց ինչքան հիշում եմ 6:30 2-րդ սեանսն ա, մինչև էտ մի հատ էլ կա, 4-ի կողմերը:

----------

Ֆրեյա (03.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Նայե՞լ եք վարկանիշը :Smile: 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499549/

----------


## Norton

Ավատարը դարձել է 1մլրդ ամենաարագը հավաքած ֆիլմը, ընդամենը 17 օրում:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8438824.stm

----------

masivec (04.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վաղը ժամը 15:30 կինո մոսկվայում Avatar-ն են ցույց տալու:
> 
> Տոմսը 1*5*00 դրամ:


...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հավանաբար մենք կգանք, էլի առանց Կորյունի։

----------

VisTolog (04.01.2010)

----------


## LoK®

Գնացինք նայելու  :Dance:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երբ կարող ենք ֆիլմը բեռնել ինետից?

----------


## Life

> Երբ կարող ենք ֆիլմը բեռնել ինետից?


ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցնել երբ կարանք *նորմալ որակով* ֆիլմը ինետից բեռնել,թե չէ CamRip ու TS շուտվանից կա

----------


## Հայկօ

Վաղը՝ հունվարի 5-ին, ի՞նչ սեանսներ կան: Arit.am-ը լուռ ա, Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի հեռախոսը՝ առավել ևս:

----------


## Norton

> Վաղը՝ հունվարի 5-ին, ի՞նչ սեանսներ կան: Arit.am-ը լուռ ա, Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի հեռախոսը՝ առավել ևս:


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?5...=1#post1907015

----------

VisTolog (04.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վաղը՝ հունվարի 5-ին, ի՞նչ սեանսներ կան: Arit.am-ը լուռ ա, Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի հեռախոսը՝ առավել ևս:


Կինո. մոսկվա զանգելու արդյունքում`  521210, իմացա հետևյալՆ`

Վաղը ժամը 15:30 կինո մոսկվայում Avatar-ն են ցույց տալու:

Տոմսը 1*5*00 դրամ:

----------

masivec (04.01.2010), Հայկօ (04.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցնել երբ կարանք *նորմալ որակով* ֆիլմը ինետից բեռնել,թե չէ CamRip ու TS շուտվանից կա


հա երբ կլինի նորմալ որակով?

----------


## helium

Ֆիլմի ցուցադրությունը վաղը 15:30, 18:30 եւ 21:30 են լինելու  :Smile:

----------

masivec (04.01.2010), Yellow Raven (04.01.2010), Հայկօ (04.01.2010)

----------


## LoK®

Նայեցի :Cool: 
Լավն էր, տպավորիչ, շատ հավանեցի:
Սյուժեն անձամբ ինձ անակնկալ չմատուցեց, ամեն ինչ նենց էր, ոնց որ պատկերացրել էի տռեյլերը նայելուց  :Smile: 
Բայց շաատ սիրուն էր նկարած, մինչև հիմա աչքերիս առաջ են տեսարանները: Հատկապես գիշերային Պանդորան:  :Love: 
Չնայած որ համարյա 3 ժամ տևեց, նայելու ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ձանձրացել:
Երևի մի անգամ էլ գնամ նայեմ, որ ավելի լավ տպավորվի  :Smile: 

Էլ ինչ ասեմ, արժի նայել, անպայման գնացեք, ինձ թվում ա բոլորիդ դուր կգա  :Smile:

----------

Hripsimee (05.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

3 ժա՞մ :Shok:  էդքան մենակ Վլաստելին կալեցնա չափազանց հետաքրքրությամբ նայվումանգամ էլի չես ուզում, որ վերջանա, էս ֆիլմի գովազդը տեսա էսօր: Եսիմ կձգեմ էդքան...

----------


## Pagan_Angel

գոնե անագլիֆ է՞ր

----------


## LoK®

> 3 ժա՞մ էդքան մենակ Վլաստելին կալեցնա չափազանց հետաքրքրությամբ նայվումանգամ էլի չես ուզում, որ վերջանա, էս ֆիլմի գովազդը տեսա էսօր: Եսիմ կձգեմ էդքան...


2 ժամ 42 րոպե ավելի կոնկրետ  :Smile: 
Ես էլ էի մտածում որ չեմ դիմանա, հատկապես կարմիր դահլիճում, որ չեմ կարում ոտքերս նորմալ մեկնեմ ու որոշ ժամանակ հետո ծնկներս սկսում են ցավալ: Բայց դիմացա  :Smile: 




> գոնե անագլիֆ է՞ր


 :LOL:  իսկ Ավատարը անագլիֆ տարբերակով կա ընդհանրապես?

----------


## Հայկօ

> իսկ Ավատարը անագլիֆ տարբերակով կա ընդհանրապես?


Փաստորեն՝ չէ, անագլիֆ չէր:

----------


## LoK®

> Փաստորեն՝ չէ, անագլիֆ չէր:


Հա, սովորական, անզեն աչքերով դիտվող կինո էր:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

այսինքն պետք ա վիզ դնենք մինչեվ մարտ Մոսկվա կամ նման մի տեղ շրջագայության գնալ  :LOL:

----------


## Tyler

> Էլ ինչ ասեմ, արժի նայել, անպայման գնացեք, ինձ թվում ա բոլորիդ դուր կգա


Որ տպավորիչ ու լավ կինոյա, էդ բոլորիս էլ պարզ էր, բայց ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում՝ բացի սիրուն սպեցէֆեկտներից ու որոշ մարդկանց համար շատ հուզիչ սիրո պատմությունից էդ կինոյում մի բան կա՞
Թե չէ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ էս կինոն արժանի ա IMDB-ում 25-րդ, իսկ кинопоиск-ում՝ 4-րդ տեղին  :Think:

----------


## inheritance

> Որ տպավորիչ ու լավ կինոյա, էդ բոլորիս էլ պարզ էր, բայց ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում՝ բացի սիրուն սպեցէֆեկտներից ու որոշ մարդկանց համար շատ հուզիչ սիրո պատմությունից էդ կինոյում մի բան կա՞
> Թե չէ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ էս կինոն արժանի ա IMDB-ում 25-րդ, իսկ кинопоиск-ում՝ 4-րդ տեղին


Փաստացի, ոչ: Ֆիլմը առաջին հերթին հետաքրքիր է որպես տեխնոլոգիական դեմո: Վառ գույներ, գեղեցիկ պեյզաժներ, մաշտաբային տեսարաններ: Սյուժեն շատ պարզ է, մակերեսային և բոլորին հասկանալի: Նույնիսկ մարդկանց դեմքերից արդեն պարզ է, թե ով է բարին, և ով է չարը: Դասական պատմություն չարի և բարու պայքարի, ու վերջինիս հաղթանակի մասին, նախատեսված դեռահասների համար: Բոլոր կերպարները մաքսիմալ իդելականացված են իրենց ստերեոտիպների շրջանակում: Ես ավելին չէի էլ սպասում, այնպես որ հիասթափված չեմ, նույնիսկ հակառակը: Ինձ դուր եկավ թե ինչպես է պատկերված նոր աշխարհը, ինչպես է պատկերված տեխնոլոգիապես հագեցած մարդկանց և Նա'վի-ի միջև կոնտրաստը: Իմ կարծիքով սա "այլ աշխարհի" ամենալավ պատկերումն է, որ ես երբևէ տեսել եմ: Նաև դուր եկավ կենդանի-կենդանի ունիվերսալ ինտերֆեյսի և համընդհանուր բանականության գաղափարը: Չնայած տարբեր կինոֆորումներում "գիտակները" փաստերով ապացուցում են, որ ֆիլմում ոչ մի նոր գաղափար չկա: Նրանք արդեն բացահայտել են, թե սյուժեի որ հատվածը որտեղից է "գողացված" և մեղադրում են Քեմերոնին պլագիատի մեջ: Ցավալի է, որ Երևանում հնարավոր չի լիարժեք վայելել այս հրաշալի վիզուալ ատրակցիոնը:

----------

Jarre (05.01.2010), LoK® (05.01.2010), matlev (05.01.2010), Աթեիստ (05.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Catherine

> ես արդեն նայել եմ, ու արդեն վերևում երկու տեղ ասել եմ իմ կարծիքը , որը չի փոխվում
> իմիջայլոց երևի այս ամիս գնամ մի հատ էլ նայեմ, շատ կադրեր կա, որ չեմ հասցրել ընկալել 
>  ինչ վերաբերվում ա էֆեկտներին, ապա առաջին էֆեկտային հարվածից հետո դրանք տեղափոխվում են երկրորդ պլան, ու քեզ սկսում է "տանել" ֆիլմի սյուժեն ու այդ սյուժեի էկրանավորումը:
> Նաև ասեմ, որ ես դեռ ոչ մի այսպիսի հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմ չեմ տեսել, որտեղ այդքան անթաքույց քֆրտվում է զինվորականություն ու ադմինիստրացիան: ուղղակի քֆրտվում է: Ֆիլմի ընթացքում դիտողների մոտ անգամ անտանելի գեշության անասնակերպերը ավելի գրավիչ են ընկալվում, քան անդ երկու "դասակարգը" միասին վերցրած: Միայն գիտնականները մնում են իրենց բարձրության վրա, ու այս անգամ ոչ թե "անպաշտպան ու անլեզու" արարածներ են, այլ ռեալ "կռվող" ու պատվով ռազմի դաշտում զոհվողներ…
> միայն հարգանք է առաջացնում: 
> Հասկացեք, որ այսպիսի ֆիլմով շատ երեխաներ կարող է կանգնել նորմալ, մարդկային, կրթական ուղղու վրա: Սա նաև մեծ դաստիրակչական նշանակություն ունեցող ֆիլմ է, մանավանդ հենց հիմա, այս թվին:


Ես էլ ֆիլմը հավանեցի, բայց միայն սպեցէֆեկտների համար  :Smile:  hատուկ իմաստ չգտա, բայց *նկատել ես որ ավատարը ունի 5 մատ, իսկ իրական էակները 4*: Չհասկացա բացթողում էր, թե իմաստ կար դրա մեջ: Հաջորդ անգամ ուշադրություն դարձրու:

----------


## Starkiller

> *նկատել ես որ ավատարը ունի 5 մատ, իսկ իրական էակները 4*: Չհասկացա բացթողում էր, թե իմաստ կար դրա մեջ: Հաջորդ անգամ ուշադրություն դարձրու:


 Ֆիլմում ասվում ա որ ավատարը մարդու և նաավի ի դնթ ների խառնուրդ ա, դե երեվի 5 մատը մարդու դնթ ից ա էկել  :Cool:  :

Ֆիլմի մասին ինչ ասեմ, *էֆեկտները մահ էին*, իսկ իմաստը շատ խորը չէր, բայգ շատ լավ էր մատուցված: Ֆիլմը նայելու 1 վայրկյան ել չես ձանձրանում, ժամանակը շատ արագ թրնում ա:  
Անպայման կգնամ մի անգամ ել կնայեմ, կարողա նույնիսկ 2: Վաղուցվանից չէի տեսել որ դահլիճը Հայաստաում լիքը լինի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ֆիլմը հոյակապ է նկարահանված, շատ ուրախացրեց, որ անիմացիոն մասերը ուղղակի անթերի էին արված, նույնիսկ նայելիս մոռանում էիր, որ մուլտիկ ես նայում, ոչ թե իրական դերասանների խաղը:
Սցենարը՝ իսկապես բանալ էր ու կանխատեսելի տափակ բայց դա չէր խանգարում ֆիլմը հետաքրքրությամբ ու տարված նայելուն:

Մի քիչ էլ դաժան էր, մանավանդ [ջնջված է մոդերատորի կողմից]  :Blush: 


հ.գ. մոլորակի կենդանիները սարքած են ամերիկյան հնդկացիների ցեղերի նախատիպով ու ոնց որ իսպանացիների կողմից հնդիկներին եղեռն անելու ու նրանց բնությունը ու բարիքները ոչնչացնելու պատմությանն էր նման:

----------

Jarre (05.01.2010), Եկվոր (14.03.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Աաաաա՜ մի պատմեք:

----------

Jarre (05.01.2010), Հայկօ (05.01.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ընտիր գրաֆիկա: Խոսք չկա, խոսք չկա: Հատկապես` 3D, imax:  Բայց որ ինձ հարցնեին` ինչի մասին էր ֆիլմը` մեծ մասամբ ատելության, մի քիչ էլ կռապաշտության:
Բայց դե ինչորայա, տիպիկ հոլիվուդյան ապրանք, որի անգերազանցելի վարպետ Ջեյմս Կամերոնը կարողանում ա շունչդ պահած նայել տալ, որտեղ որ պետք ա` թաց աչքեր, ու կարևորը` ուղեղդ թարմ պահող դինամիկա ամեն պահ: Բայց երկրորդ անգամ չես նայի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> 2 ժամ 42 րոպե ավելի կոնկրետ 
> Ես էլ էի մտածում որ չեմ դիմանա, հատկապես կարմիր դահլիճում, որ չեմ կարում ոտքերս նորմալ մեկնեմ ու որոշ ժամանակ հետո ծնկներս սկսում են ցավալ: Բայց դիմացա 
> 
> 
>  իսկ Ավատարը անագլիֆ տարբերակով կա ընդհանրապես?


հա կա իհարկե. երկուսն էլ առաջարկվում ա կինոթատրոններում. ու  եռաչափը նայելուց հետո էն տպավորությունն ա, որ երկչափ չի նայվի...

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. սրանից հետո բոլոր այն գրառումները, որոնք կպարունակեն ստանդարտ ինֆորմացիայից դուրս ցանկացած, կրկնում եմ՝ ցանկացած բան ֆիլմի սյուժեի մասին, կջնջվեն, գրառումների հեղինակները՝ կտուգանվեն:*

Օգտագործեք [spoiler] _գրառում_ [/spoiler ] թեգը՝ սպոյլերները ծածկելու համար: Օրինակ՝ այսպես.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Դարտ Վեյդերը Լյուկ Սքայուոկերի հայրն է

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.01.2010), Albus (05.01.2010), Jarre (05.01.2010), masivec (05.01.2010), Yellow Raven (05.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ժող էսօր վազելով գալիս էի որ հասնեի կինոյին, Հայկօին զանգեցինք ,չվերցրեց, հետո Էլմօն ասեց իզուր մի արի, տոմս չկա :Cry:  մնացի բորտին :Not I:

----------


## Hripsimee

Շատ լավ կինո էր  իսկականից , ամբողջ ընթացքում  կլանված նայում էի,իզուր չի  որ  կինոպոիսկում 4-րդ տեղումա արդեն
Ու  դահլիճը լիքն էր ի զարմանս ինձ :Shok: 
Մի  փոքր գաղափարով  Վալիին  նմանեցրի , բայց դե էս կինոյի  մաստշաբն ու թափը  ուրիշ  էր,
Բոլորին  խորհուրդ եմ  տալիս  նայել  կինոթատրոնում

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հրաշալի ֆիլմ էր, սկզբում մի քիչ թերահավատորեն էի մոտնում, բայց հետագայում կարծիքս 180 աստիճանով փոխվեց...
Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել :Smile: 





> Ժող էսօր վազելով գալիս էի որ հասնեի կինոյին, Հայկօին զանգեցինք ,չվերցրեց, հետո Էլմօն ասեց իզուր մի արի, տոմս չկա մնացի բորտին


Դե 15:30-ի տոմսերը շուտ սպառվեցին,բայց 18:30 ու 21:30 տոմսեր կային :Smile:

----------

Adam (05.01.2010), Jarre (05.01.2010), Yevuk (05.01.2010), Միքո (05.01.2010)

----------


## Norton

Կարծում եմ, թեման Հայաստանի համար էլ արդիականա, բավականա բնությունը ավիրել:

----------

dvgray (06.01.2010), Jarre (05.01.2010), Yellow Raven (05.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Վիշապ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Միքո

> Կարծում եմ, թեման Հայաստանի համար էլ արդիականա, բավականա բնությունը ավիրել:


ինձ թվումա ուրիշ թեմա ի նկատի ունես :Wink: 



դուրս եկավ ընդհանուր, երևի մի անգամ էլ կգնամ նայելու :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> ինձ թվումա ուրիշ թեմա ի նկատի ունես
> 
> 
> 
> դուրս եկավ ընդհանուր, երևի մի անգամ էլ կգնամ նայելու


Ինձ թվումա, բացի սիրո պատմություն, հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմ և այլն, ֆիլմի առանցքային միտքը կամ եթե կուզես մտքերից մեկը դա էր, որ մարդկությունը ամեն ինչ իրանց շուրջը ավիրում են, ոչ մի ռեսուրս չթողնելով:

----------

Hripsimee (06.01.2010), Yellow Raven (05.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Հետ եմ վարժվել մեծ էկրանին կինո նայելուց, կամ էլ առանց ակնոցների էի գնացել, դրա համար չկարողացա մանրամասները ուսումնասիրել: Երևի DVD-ն դուրս գա բերեմ դնեմ ներից մոնիտորով նայեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր նայեցի էկրանի վրա: Գժական կինո, ու անշլագ - տեղ չկար նստելու: Մենակ հետևս նստած երկու ղամազն էին համը հանում, ահավոր շատ էին խոսում: Ընենց քացուս տակ կքցեի, բակց կինոյից ճէի ուզում կտրվել:

----------

VisTolog (06.01.2010), Yellow Raven (06.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Երեկոյան սեանսին գնացի: Հիմա մանրամասն չեմ գրի, ուղղակի նշեմ, որ մեծ էկրանին վերջին անգամ «Մատանիների տիրակալն» էի այսքան... այսքան *լավ* նայել (հետաքրքրությամբ, կլանված, ուշադիր և ուրիշ մակբայներ չեմ ուզում գործածել  :Smile:  ): Մի քանի բնորոշ բան ուղղակի գրեմ. նախ՝ ոչ մի ավելորդ կադր ֆիլմում չկար: Նույն «2012»-ը, օրինակ, ինձ վրա արհեստականորեն ձգձգված ֆիլմի տպավորություն թողեց, իսկ սա՝ ոչ. «Ավատարի» բոլոր 200+ րոպեները տեղին են: Զգացվում է ռեժիսյորի վարպետությունը. դե Կեմերոնը Հոլիվուդի ամենափորձառու մարդկանցից է: Ապա՝ ֆիլմը անկրկնելիորեն գեղեցիկ է. մաքուր, հրաշալիորեն գեղեցիկ: Ըստ էության՝ ամեն ինչ կառուցված էր ստանդարտ հնարքների, բազմաթիվ անգամներ արդեն փորձարկված ու հաստատված մեթոդների վրա, ու ֆիլմում արծարծվող յուրաքանչյուր միտք, յուրաքանչյուր գաղափար արդեն այս կամ այն տեսքով եղել է բազում ուրիշ կինոնկարներում... Բայց այդ ամենը մեծագույն վարպետությամբ էր միահյուսված, փայլուն կերպով՝ իրականացված, ու ֆիլմի ամբողջ տևողության ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ կեղծիք չես զգում: Երևում է, որ ահռելի աշխատանք է կատարված: Գրեթե բոլորի ներսում էլ մի քանի նույն նուրբ լարերը կան, որոնց դիպչելով՝ կարելի է հասնել պահանջված արդյունքին, ու Կեմերոնը դրանք գտել է: Խոհափիլիսոփայական կաճառոտ ու անդնդախոր արտհաուսների սիրահարներին, ասենք, խորհուրդ կտայի ֆիլմը խիստ նրբանկատորեն շրջանցել. այն շատ ավելի հոլիվուդ է, քան՝ նիկելոդեոն: Սակայն սա լավագույն հոլիվուդն է, որ այսօր կա:

Ստերեո տարբերակը գնահատելու հնարավորություն, ցավոք, չունենք: Բայց «տափակ էկրանն» էլ է բավական՝ գուշակելու համար, որ այս տարվա «Օսկարի» ժամանակ առնվազն վեց-յոթ անգամ հնչելու է «Ավատար» բառը  :Smile: :

----------

Chilly (06.01.2010), dvgray (06.01.2010), Gayl (06.01.2010), helium (06.01.2010), Hripsimee (06.01.2010), LoK® (06.01.2010), matlev (06.01.2010), Norton (06.01.2010), Yellow Raven (06.01.2010), Yevuk (06.01.2010), Աթեիստ (06.01.2010), Բարեկամ (06.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010), Տրիբուն (06.01.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> այս տարվա «Օսկարի» ժամանակ առնվազն վեց-յոթ անգամ հնչելու է «Ավատար» բառը :


օպերատորական աշխատանքի համար որ հաստատ: Ու ընդ որում դա Կամերոնի հիմնական կոզրն ա` իր ֆիլմերի հաջողության: Իր բոլոր ֆիլմերում հետը սավառնում ես, լողում, սողում և այլն, իսկ ուրիշ ինչ ա  պետք նայել տալու համար...

----------


## Tyler

Նայեցի: Ժողովուրդ, ամոթ ա...
Նախ ահավոր ամոթ ա ՍԱ:  Պակաս ամոթ չի նաև ՍԱ: Էն բոլոր համատարած հիացմունքները, վերջին տասնամյակի լավագույն ֆիլմի մասին խոսակցությունները՝ ընդհանրապես խայտառակություն ա: 
Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում՝ ինչպիսին կլիներ ձեր տպավորությունը ֆիլմի մասին, եթե դուք չտեսնեիք վարկանիշները, չկարդայիք ռեվյուներ, ու ուղղակի գնայիք կինո որպես ինչ-որ անհայտ ռեժիսորի հանած նոր թանկարժեք ֆիլմի: Նույնը կասեի"ք հետո: Հաստա"տ նույնը կասեիք...
Առաջին բառերը, որոնք ես ու "ում հետ որ գնացել էի" ասեցինք կինոյի ավարտից անմիջապես հետո, կինոյի մանկականության միամտության, մասին գրեթե միաժամանակ արտասանված գրեթե միանման խոսքերն էին: Ու էդ չհաշված, որ կինոյի ընթացքում լիքը քմծիծաղելու ու ցինիկանալու առիթներ կային: Սյուժեն բացի նրանից, որ նենց շաբլոն ա որ էլ չասած, էդ հլը ոչինչ: Դիալոգները պրիմիտիվ են, հումորը իր առկայության դեպքերի 90%-ում կարող ա ուրախացնել միայն վաղ սեռական հասունացման շրջանում գտնվող դեռահասներին: 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Էդ հարցում հատկանշական ա, որ դահլիճը ամենից շատ ուրախացավ, երբ սուբտիտրերով գրեց նա'վի-ների ցեղի գլխավոր տիկնոջ անունը՝ Цахик: Իհարկե, առանց ամեն երկրորդ հոլիվուդյան բլոկբաստերում առկա ոգևորիչ ճառի не обошлось... 
Ֆիլմի ողջ երկրորդ կեսի ընթացքում լիքն են այդպիսի՝ 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*ինչպես օրինակ Նայծիրիի հայացքը ավիրվող ծառին և ուղեկցող լացակումած երաժշտությունը  պահերը: Զոռով հուզմունք առաջացնելու փորձերը: Բայց ինչի համար անհանգստանաս հերոսների ճակատագրի համար, եթե.
ա) ակնհայտ ա, որ հերթական հոլիվուդյան շաբլոնից հետո ամեն ինչ լավ կգնա
բ) նույն բանը արդեն բազմիցս տեսել ես/կարդացել ես:

Քիչ չեն նաև ляп-երը: Ամենաուժեղը իհարկե էն ա, որ 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*2154 թվին զինվորական ուղղաթիռի ապակին հեշտությամբ "ծակվում ա" նետից: Պակաս չեր նաև տեսարանը, երբ 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* տեղի "պտերոդակտիլները" (ընդ որում սովորականները, էն խոշոր նարնջագույնը չէ) նենց էին վերցնում ու շպրտում նույն զինվորական ուղղաթիռները, ոնց որ աղբի տոպրակ լիներ: Ու էդ են դեպքում, երբ դրանք ոչ մի բան չէին կարողանում անեին, երբ իրանց վզին նստած էր Ավատարը՝ սովորական մարդուց մոտ 2 անգամ ավելի խոշոր մեկը... 
Ու վերջում, մի քիչ էլ լավի մասին: Բնությունը վատը չէր: Որոշ կադրեր իրոք սիրուն էին: Բայց ստեղ էլ մի հատ մեծ բայց կա. բնությունը նման էր սովորական երկրային բնությանը (որոշ բացառություններով), իսկ կենդանիներից յուրաքանչյուրը այս կամ այն երկրային կենդանու "անալոգն" էին: Կամերոնի ֆանտազիան չհերիքե՞ց մի քիչ ավելի օրիգինալ բաներ մտածելու: Ընդհանուր մոլորակը վատ չէր սարքած, կարող ա 3D-ով ինչ-որ շատ շքեղ տեսարաններ են, բայց սովորական էկրանին՝ ոչ մի յուրահատուկ բան: Պայթյուններն էլ առանձնապես չտպավորեցին՝ իրանցից ավելի սիրուն ու բնական էլ էինք տեսել: Նույն 2012-ի էֆֆեկտները շատ ավելի տպավորիչ էին: 
Երևի թե այսքանը: Եթե գնահատելու լինեմ 10 բալանոց համակարգով՝ 5 բալ 10-ից: Հաշվի առնելով, թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, ինչպես էր ներկայացվում ֆիլմը ու ինչ ստացվեց արդյունքում՝ 3 բալ 10-ից: 
Չեմ ժխտում, որ ֆիլմը նաև դաստիարակչական դեր ունի, աճող սերունդներին քարոզում է պահպանել բնությունը... Թեկուզ: Բայց սա լուրջ ֆիլմ չի:

----------

CactuSoul (06.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ճիշտն ասած, առաջին բառը, որ մտքիս գալիսա` կոմեդիա: Ոչ գրավեց ինձ սցենարը (չափազանց հասարակ/պրիմիտիվ էր), ոչ սպեց էֆեկտները` չնայած շատ սիրուն էր ամեն ինչ սարքված:
Ճիշտա, կային պահեր, որ շունչդ մի քանի վայրկյան պահում էիր, բայց էլի էն չի... Ես մտածում էի, սա ավելի շատ դուրս կգա, քան 2012-ը, բայց տենց չեղավ: Կարողա ուղղակի ես անիմացիոն ֆիլմերի սիրահար չեմ, դրա համար:

Ավելի շատ վարկանիշի համար եմ գնացել  :Pardon: 
ՈՒղղակի նայելու ժամանակ քունս տանում էր :LOL:

----------

Tyler (06.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էս ֆիլմի մասին լսելու հենց առաջին վայրկյանից պատկերացնում էի, թե ինչ տիպի ֆիլմ ա լինելու... համառոտ նկարագիրն էլ կարդալուց հետո պարզ էր, որ ուղղակի Հոլլիվուդը մի հատ "սամ ափ" ա անում մինչ այս նկարահանված բոլոր ֆիմերը՝ սյուժեների, տեխնոլոգիաների ու հնարքների առումով... կարող եմ գռազ գալ, որ այս տիպի ֆիլմեր հայտնի ռեժիսյորները ԷԼ չեն նկարելու, որովհետև սա արդեն հասավ իր զարգացման գագաթնակետին. սցենարների առումով էլ ասելիք չկա, իսկ եթե նորից 3Դ-ին զոռ տան, կդառնա ոչ թե 60 տոկոս անիմացիա, այլ 100 տոկոս՝ մուլտիկ...

Ես շաաատ, շաաաաա՜տ ավելի վատն էի սպասում ֆիլմը, ուղղակի գնում էի... լավ, չեմ ասի, ինչի էի որոշել նայել էդ ֆիլմը  :Tongue: 
Բայց իսկականից դուրս եկավ...  :Smile:  Իհրակե, երկրորդ անգամ սպանեն չեմ նայի  :LOL:  բայց էն էկոլոգիական պահերը հեքիաթային էին  :Love:  
Շատ լավ հեքիաթ էր


հ.գ. Թայլեր, էն ուղղաթիռների պահերը, տեխնիկական լյապերը...  :Bad:  ուղղակի ուշադրություն մի դարձրու դրան... էդ ֆիլմը լրիվ հեքիաթ էր... ընդունի որպես հեքիաթ...
Ինչի դու կարծում ես, որ 21...եսիմոր թվին մարդիկ պետք է ուղղաթիռ ուղղարկեին՞՞՞
Ամերիկացիք որ մի հատ պստօ ատօմային բոմբ կգցեին-կպրծնեին...  :Wink: 
Նետեր վս  Ավտոմատ...

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Տո խեղճ հնդկացիները իսպանացիների սատկած հրացանների, մուշեկտների դեմ չկարողացան պայքարել, էս խեղճերը վերտալյոտ էին խփում  :LOL:

----------


## LoK®

> Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում՝ ինչպիսին կլիներ ձեր տպավորությունը ֆիլմի մասին, եթե դուք չտեսնեիք վարկանիշները, չկարդայիք ռեվյուներ, ու ուղղակի գնայիք կինո որպես ինչ-որ անհայտ ռեժիսորի հանած նոր թանկարժեք ֆիլմի: Նույնը կասեի\\\"ք հետո: Հաստա\\\"տ նույնը կասեիք...


Tyler ջան, երբեք ֆիլմը չեմ նայում միայն վարկանիշների համար: Եթե ֆիլմի տռեյլերում, նկարագրության մեջ կամ լսածս կարծիքներում ոչինչ ինձ չգրավի, էտ ֆիլմը նայելու ցանկություն չեմ ունենա, ինչքան էլ բարձր վրկանիշ ունենա:
Չեմ հերքում, հիմանականում տռեյլերներից տպավորվելուց հետո ֆիլմերից հիասթափություն եմ ապրել: :Sad: 
Ավատարի տռեյլերը հենց առաջին անգամ նայելուց հետո ուզեցա նայեմ: Ու սցենարը, ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, տռեյլերը նայելուց արդեն պարզ էր իմ համար: Բայց մեկա ուզում էի նայեմ, սպեցէֆեկտների համար, ենթագիտակցորեն ինձ տրամադրելով հերթական հիասթափությանը:
Բայց հիասթափություն չեղավ: Հավանեցի ֆիլմը: Ու նրա համար չէ, որ հարուստ էր սպեցէֆեկտներով: Ողղակի շատ սիրուն էր նկարած, բոլոր տեսարանները: Ու ինչպես Հայկօն ասեց`



> ոչ մի ավելորդ կադր ֆիլմում չկար:


Ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ ձանձրացել ֆիլմը դիտելու ընթացքում:
Ու շաբաթվա վերջում երևի մի անգամ էլ կգնամ  :Smile: 


Հ.Գ.



> «Ավատարի» բոլոր 200+ րոպեները տեղին են:


Հայկօ ջան 162 րոպեա ֆիլմը, ըստ IMDB-ի, 200+ ոնց ես հաշվել?  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

> հ.գ. Թայլեր, էն ուղղաթիռների պահերը, տեխնիկական լյապերը...  ուղղակի ուշադրություն մի դարձրու դրան... էդ ֆիլմը լրիվ հեքիաթ էր... ընդունի որպես հեքիաթ...


Էլի որ հեքիաթ էր, բայց էս ռեժիսորից, որին էդքան միջոցներ ու լիքը ժամանակ են տվել կինո նկարելու համար, կարելի ա փոքր ինչ ավելին սպասել, քան ուղղակի հեքիաթ: Էն էլ էսքան պրիմիտիվ: 




> Ինչի դու կարծում ես, որ 21...եսիմոր թվին մարդիկ պետք է ուղղաթիռ ուղղարկեին՞՞՞
> Ամերիկացիք որ մի հատ պստօ ատօմային բոմբ կգցեին-կպրծնեին...


Չէէ, բոմբ չէին կարա գցեին, որովհետև 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*իրանց պետք եղած նյութը հենց դրանց բնակավայրի տակ էր, հողի մեջ, բոմբ գցեին սաղ վարի կտային: Բայց համենայն դեպս 150 տարի հետո մարդկությունը էսքան խղճուկ չպետք ա լիներ  :Bad: 
Տենց էր տենց էր, գոնե 2054 գրեին...




> Բայց հիասթափություն չեղավ: Հավանեցի ֆիլմը: Ու նրա համար չէ, որ հարուստ էր սպեցէֆեկտներով:


Թամամ հարուստ էլ չէր  :Jpit:  Եթե ստատիկ բնությունը հաշվի չառնենք, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի տպավորիչ բան չկա: Վերջին 30 րոպեի կռիվների ժամանակ էֆֆեկտները ոչնչով չեին գերազանցում սովորական Տրանսֆորմերների տիպի բլոկբաստերները: 




> Ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ ձանձրացել ֆիլմը դիտելու ընթացքում:


Հմմմ  :Think:  Ես 160 րոպեից առնվազն մի 40-ի ժամանակ ձանձրացել եմ, անկեղծ բան եմ ասում: Առաջին կես ժամը ընդհանրապես, շատ դինջ էր

Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ արագ մեջբերման ֆունկցիան հանել են էս նոր սիստեմում? Ինչ-որ չեմ գտնում  :Think:

----------

Վիշապ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> դե Կեմերոնը Հոլիվուդի ամենափորձառու մարդկանցից է:


*«Տերմինատոր», «Տերմինատոր-2», «Օտարը», «Օտարները», «Անդունդ»*. Այս ֆիլմերով Կեմերոնը իմ համար դարձել էր հեքիաթի պապիկ: Ռեժիսյոր ասելիս պատկերացնում էի միայն ու միայն Կեմերոնին: Կեմերոնի տաղանդոը միայն կարող էի համեմատել Սպիսլբերգ-ի հետ, իր «*Լանգոլյերները*» ֆիլմով: Վերջին 20 տարիներին դիտած կուլտային ֆիլմերից միայն «Մատրիցան» էր, որ Կեմերոնի գործը չէր: Մնացած բոլորը նրա ձեռքի գործենր էին: «*Լանգոլյերները*» առանձին կատեգորիայի ֆիլմ է, այն համեմատությն մեջ չի ոչ մի ֆիմլի հետ: Գուցե միայն մատրիցայի, բայց ֆիլմի պրոֆիլը թույլ չի տալիս այդպիսի համեմատություն անել:

«*Տիտանիկ*» -ից հետո Կեմերոնը աչքիցս էնքան էր ընկել, որ չէի ուզում հավատալ, որ «*Տիտանիկ*»-ի պես հիմարագույն ֆիլմը կարող է կեմերոնի գործը լինել:

Բայց «Ավատար» -ը հետ բերեց կորած հեքիաթ պապիկին: Անգնահատելի գործ՝ զուտ Կեմերոնական ֆանտաստիկա, հեքիաթ բոլորի համար, ինչպես միշտ հոքեբանական կշիռ ու ազդեցություն ունեցող սցենարով:

100 հնարավորից 110 բալ:

----------

LoK® (06.01.2010), Աթեիստ (06.01.2010), Հայկօ (06.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Հիմա ինչ,խորհուրդ եք տալիս գնալ նայել թե չէ?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Օկամիգո, նայիր անպայման, արժի նայել, սիրուն ֆիլմ է:

Ի դեպ, էս ֆիլմը Տերմինատորի ու Տերմինատոր 2-ի հետ աննննհամեմատ ավելի թույլ է:
Մի քանի ամիս հետո այս ֆիլմը ոչ ոք չի հիշի, իսկ Տերմինատորները, թե իրենց ազդեցությամբ, թե մտահղացումով, մի խոսքով, ամենինչով հեղափոխական ֆիլմեր են:

----------

Tyler (06.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիմա ինչ,խորհուրդ եք տալիս գնալ նայել թե չէ?


1500 դրամ արժի  :Pardon:

----------


## LoK®

Tyler, երևի դու ֆիլմից ավելի մեծ սպասումներ ունեիր, չգիտեմ: Ես ֆիլմը չէի նայում քննադատելու, գնահատական տալու կամ սյուժետը ու սպեցէֆեկտները ուրիշ ֆիլմերի հետ համեմատելու համար:
Սպեցէֆեկտների առումով երևի մի քիչ լավ չէի գրել  :Smile:  Ուզում էի ասեմ, որ ֆիլմը հավանեցի ոչ թե շատ ու հարուստ սպեցէֆեկտների համար (չնայած նայելու ցանկությունը հենց էտ ենթադրությունից էր առաջացել), այլ նրա համար, որ սիրուն էր նկարած: Ենթադրում եմ, որ կհամաձայնվես իմ հետ, որ գիշերային Պանդորան շատ սիրուն էր:

Հ.Գ.
"Սովորական Տրանսֆորմերներ"-ն էլ եմ ես սիրում  :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (06.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Հիմա ինչ,խորհուրդ եք տալիս գնալ նայել թե չէ?


Նայած թե ինչ/ինչքան գիտես կինոի մասին, ոնց ես վերաբերվում էս տիպի ֆիլմերին, ու ինչ ես սպասում ֆիլմից  :Smile:  




> Tyler, երևի դու ֆիլմից ավելի մեծ սպասումներ ունեիր, չգիտեմ: Ես ֆիլմը չէի նայում քննադատելու, գնահատական տալու կամ սյուժետը ու սպեցէֆեկտները ուրիշ ֆիլմերի հետ համեմատելու համար:


Դե ես էլ դրա համար չեմ նայում, ուղղակի արդեն ընթացքում, ու ավարտից հետո մանավանդ համեմատությունները ու ավելի քննադատական մոտեցումը անխուսափելի են, եթե կինոն եսիմ իիինչ տպավորություն չի թողել  :Smile: 




> Ենթադրում եմ, որ կհամաձայնվես իմ հետ, որ գիշերային Պանդորան շատ սիրուն էր:


Գեշ չէր, հա  :Wink:

----------

LoK® (06.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. սպոյլեր գրողները տուգանվել են, սպոյլերները՝ ծածկվել համապատասխան թեգերի տակ: Հաջորդ անգամ, անկախ գրառման երկարությունից ու բովանդակային արժեքից, սպոյլեր պարունակող գրառումն ամբողջությամբ կջնջվի: Հարգեք ուրիշների՝ ֆիլմից հաճույք ստանալու իրավունքը:*

Եթե տուգանայինների համակարգը չաշխատի, գուցե սկսեմ բոլոր նոր ֆիլմերը CamRip-երով նայել ու տեղնուտեղը որոշ պրոբլեմատիկ անդամների նամակով պատմել ամբողջ սյուժեն  :Jpit: : Հետաքրքիր կլինի, չէ՞:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.01.2010)

----------


## Adam

Ֆիլմը շատ լավն էր: Ուղղակի... չգիտեմ...սպեցէֆեկտների էդ ամբողջության մեջ մի տեսակ ինչ-որ կեղծ բան էի զգում... թեկուզ և որպես հեքիաթ դիտենք... ինչ-որ մի բան էն չէր, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ թե ինչը: Երևի անիմացիայի մաքսիմալ գերակշռությունից էր... կամ չգիտեմ: Համենայնդեպս, օրինակ Կինգ Կոնգ ֆիլմում ասենք դինոզավրների, կամ նմանատիպ ինչ-որ անտիկվար կենդանիների կռիվը ու կերպարը շատ ավելի ռեալ էր սարքած... չեմ հիշում, թե ով ա վերջին կինգ կոնգի ռեժիսորը... բայց էնտեղ ամեն մի գործողություն՝ թեկուզև անիմացիա էր, բայց կարծես շնչում էր... իսկ էստեղ՝ չէ: 
Համենայնդեպս չեմ կարող ասել, որ վատ ֆիլմ էր: 

Հ.Գ. Էլմո ջան, խնդրում եմ պարզաբանի, թե ինչով ա Տիտանիկ ֆիլմը հիմարագույն: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա: 
Կարծիքներդ հետաքրքիր են ու օրիգինալ: Կուզեյի սրա վերաբերյալ պարզաբանումդ կարդալ: Միգուցե և դու ճիշտ ես:

----------

Hripsimee (06.01.2010), VisTolog (08.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Ի դեպ, էս ֆիլմը Տերմինատորի ու Տերմինատոր 2-ի հետ աննննհամեմատ ավելի թույլ է:
> Մի քանի ամիս հետո այս ֆիլմը ոչ ոք չի հիշի, իսկ Տերմինատորները, թե իրենց ազդեցությամբ, թե մտահղացումով, մի խոսքով, ամենինչով հեղափոխական ֆիլմեր են:


Դէ տերմինատորները կուլտային ֆիլմեր են:
2000-ականներին այդպիսի ֆիլմեր չեն նկարահավնել: Բացառությամբ մատրիցայից:
Չեմ կարծում, որ ավատարը կուլտային ֆիլմ կդառնա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան 162 րոպեա ֆիլմը, ըստ IMDB-ի, 200+ ոնց ես հաշվել?


 :LOL: : Ես երկուս ու քառասունը 200 րոպե էի հաշվել  :Shok: h:




> *«Տերմինատոր», «Տերմինատոր-2», «Օտարը», «Օտարները», «Անդունդ»*. Այս ֆիլմերով Կեմերոնը իմ համար դարձել էր հեքիաթի պապիկ: Ռեժիսյոր ասելիս պատկերացնում էի միայն ու միայն Կեմերոնին: Կեմերոնի տաղանդոը միայն կարող էի համեմատել Սպիսլբերգ-ի հետ, իր «*Լանգոլյերները*» ֆիլմով: Վերջին 20 տարիներին դիտած կուլտային ֆիլմերից միայն «Մատրիցան» էր, որ Կեմերոնի գործը չէր: Մնացած բոլորը նրա ձեռքի գործենր էին: «*Լանգոլյերները*» առանձին կատեգորիայի ֆիլմ է, այն համեմատությն մեջ չի ոչ մի ֆիմլի հետ: Գուցե միայն մատրիցայի, բայց ֆիլմի պրոֆիլը թույլ չի տալիս այդպիսի համեմատություն անել:
> 
> «*Տիտանիկ*» -ից հետո Կեմերոնը աչքիցս էնքան էր ընկել, որ չէի ուզում հավատալ, որ «*Տիտանիկ*»-ի պես հիմարագույն ֆիլմը կարող է կեմերոնի գործը լինել:
> 
> Բայց «Ավատար» -ը հետ բերեց կորած հեքիաթ պապիկին: Անգնահատելի գործ՝ զուտ Կեմերոնական ֆանտաստիկա, հեքիաթ բոլորի համար, ինչպես միշտ հոքեբանական կշիռ ու ազդեցություն ունեցող սցենարով:
> 
> 100 հնարավորից 110 բալ:


«Օտարը», ի դեպ, Ռիդլի Սքոթն է նկարել  :Wink: : Իսկ «Լանգոլիերների» (եթե բազմասերիանոց հեռուստատեսայինի հետ ես) ռեժիսյորն է ոմն Թոմ Հոլանդ, ով կարծես թե ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով աչքի չի ընկել: Բայց եթե հաշվենք ութսունականներին ու հետո ստեղծված պաշտամունքայինները, «Աստղային պատերազմները» չենք կարող մոռանալ, չէ՞: Իսկ էդ արդեն Լուկաս պապիկն ա ստեղծել (հա գիտեմ, 70-ականների վերջ, 80-ականների սկիզբ  :Smile:  ): Փոքր ժամանակ ինձ համար Ինդիանա Ջոնսն էլ էր դեմք (հիմա էլ): Ալ Պաչինոյի «Սպիով դեմքն» էլ պակասը չի: Չէ, ահագին կան:




> Դէ տերմինատորները կուլտային ֆիլմեր են:
> 2000-ականներին այդպիսի ֆիլմեր չեն նկարահավնել: Բացառությամբ մատրիցայից:
> Չեմ կարծում, որ ավատարը կուլտային ֆիլմ կդառնա:


Դե, կարծես թե «Ավատարը» ուզում են եռերգություն դարձնել  :Smile: : Կապրենք-կտեսնենք: Բայց որ «Մատրիցային» չի հասնի, չեմ կասկածում: Ոչ էլ «Մատանիների տիրակալին»: Առաջինը գրավում էր իր *նոր* լինելով ու նաև՝ բավականին խորը փիլիսոփայությամբ (ինչ ուզում եք՝ ասեք), իսկ երկրորդը վերջին հարյուրամյակի լավագուն գրքերից մեկի արժանի էկրանավորումն էր ու իմ տեսած լավագույն ֆենտզին: Առաջինն ուղղված էր techie-ներին ու վիրտուալ ֆանտաստիկայի սիրահարներին, երկրորդը՝ fantasy-ի ու ուղղակի Թոլքինի բազմամիլիոնանոց երկրպագուների բանակին: «Ավատարն» էս ամենը չունի, կամ բոլորից էլ ունի, բայց՝ խառը-խուռը ու ավելի քիչ: Համ նալին է խփում, համ՝ մեխին, պատկերավոր ասած: Ամեն դեպքում՝ քանի դեռ լիարժեք եռաչափը չեմ տեսել, վերջնական գնահատական տալուց կխուսափեմ. իսկ էդ տեսնելը մոտ ապագայում ինձ հաստատ չի սպառնում  :Jpit: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.01.2010), Chilly (07.01.2010), Enigmatic (07.01.2010), LoK® (07.01.2010), Tyler (07.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Է՜խ բա չապրեինք մինչև 2154  թիվ ու Պանդորա մոլորակը մի աչքով տենայինք:  :Rolleyes:   Սցենարը պրիմիտիվ էր, իսկ  մոլորակի ֆաունայի ու ֆլորայի  :Love:   մտահաղացումը,   իր  մի քիչ փոփոխված բնիկներով հանդերձ  //առանց ամաչելու ասում եմ//,   գ՜ո՜ղ՜ա՜ց՜վ՜ա՜ծ  :Sad:  : Սպեցեֆեկտների մասին խոսք չկա  :Good:  , նման բան դեռ չէի տեսել: Կարճ ասած դուրս էկավ, սիրում եմ հեքիաթներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

կինոն հեղափոթյուն ա կինամատոգրաֆիայում, բայց էտ հեղափոխությունը տեսնելու համար պետք է 3D նայել, 
իսկ սցենարը տուժել ա, քանի որ հարմարացվել ա այդ հեղափոխությանը, աjնպես ա կառուցվել որպեսզի կարողանան էտ սպեցէֆեկտները ընդգծեն, բայց բավականին հաջող հիմքով սցենար ա, որը կարելի էր լավ զարգացնել, 
բայց հետաքրքի ա, որ սցենարը թույլ է տալիս շարունակություն հանել, տեսնե՞ս Աստղային պատերազմների նման շարունակություն կտեսնենք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի հատ հարց կարելի՞ ա:

Կինոն դեռ ցույց տալի՞ս են կինո Մոսկվայում: 3D ա՞, ակնոցներո՞վ, թե առանց:

----------


## Norton

> Մի հատ հարց կարելի՞ ա:
> 
> Կինոն դեռ ցույց տալի՞ս են կինո Մոսկվայում: 3D ա՞, ակնոցներո՞վ, թե առանց:


Պրեմիերան հունվարի 4-ին էր, դեռ ահագին ժամանակ  կլինի: Սովորական՝առանց ակնոցների:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի հատ հարց կարելի՞ ա:
> 
> Կինոն դեռ ցույց տալի՞ս են կինո Մոսկվայում: 3D ա՞, ակնոցներո՞վ, թե առանց:


Ցույց տալիս են, սովորական տափակ պատկերով

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հատուկ 3D-ով  հետաքրքրվողների համար։ Այս ֆիլմը նկարահանված է բոլորովին նոր 3D տեխնոլոգիայով՝ Real3D, նման բան Մոսկվայում 1 կամ 2 կինոթատրոնում կա։ Ֆիլմի ամբողջ էֆեկտը հենց այդ 3D-ն է։ Նախորդ տեխնոլոգիան (Imax 3D), որն ի դեպ էլի Հայաստանում չկա, ցուցադրվում է 2 պրոյեկտորով, ու պատկերը չունի այն մաքրությունը ինչ նորը, որը ցուցադրվում է արդեն 1 պրոյեկտորով։
Այս 3D-ն տարբերվում է մեզ մոտ եղածից (կարմիր-կապույտ ակնոցով) նրանով, որ եթե մեր դեպքում ամեն աչքին գալիս է մի գույնի պատկեր և վերջնական արդյունքը կարծես սևուսպիտակ լինի, Real3D և IMAX3D-ն ի դեպքում աչքերին եկող պակերները ֆիլտրվում են լույսի պոլյարիզացիայով, արդյուքում երկու աչքն էլ տեսնում են լիարժեք գունավոր պատկեր։

Քանի դեռ չեք տեսել այն ինչ ուզեցել է ցույց տալ ռեսիսորը, համարեք թե նայել եք ասենք CamRip: Դրանով չի կարելի գնահատել ֆիլմը, կարելի է միայն թեթև պատկերացում կազմել։

----------

h.s. (07.01.2010), helium (10.01.2010), Kita (07.01.2010), Nareco (07.01.2010), Norton (07.01.2010), Sagittarius (07.01.2010), Tyler (07.01.2010), VisTolog (08.01.2010), Հայկօ (07.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Սցենարը պրիմիտիվ հիմարություն էր, մի բան, որ ֆիլմում ինձ համար ամենակարևորն ա, բայց էֆեկտների մասին խոսք չկա, շատ լավն էին, դե ես սենց ֆիլմեր չեմ սիրում, ինձ համար լավն էր, կարողա ավելի լավերը կան, ես չեմ տեսել: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ կարելի ա էս ֆիլմը փոքր էկրանի վրա նայել, ես որ տասը րոպե էլ չեմ նայի, չի նայվի, էլի:

----------

Legolas (07.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Ֆիլմը դեռ չեմ տեսել,բայց ակումցիների տեսակետները լսելով,հասկացա որ ֆիլմը հիմնականում ստեղծել են 3D տեխնալոգիայով աշխատող կինոթատրոնների համար,այսինքն ֆիլմի մասին կարելի է եզրակացնել միայն այդ ֆոռմատով դիտելու դեպքում,վվատ է որ Հայստանում նման տեխնելոգիաներ չկան,վատ է որ նույնիսկ չկա IMAX 3D,գոնե այդպես պատկերացում կկազմեի թե ինչ է դա

----------


## Norton

Մոտավոր սենց բաներ

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.01.2010), Kita (07.01.2010), Tyler (07.01.2010), VisTolog (08.01.2010), Yevuk (07.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Հատուկ 3D-ով  հետաքրքրվողների համար։ Այս ֆիլմը նկարահանված է բոլորովին նոր 3D տեխնոլոգիայով՝ Real3D, նման բան Մոսկվայում 1 կամ 2 կինոթատրոնում կա։ Ֆիլմի ամբողջ էֆեկտը հենց այդ 3D-ն է։ Նախորդ տեխնոլոգիան (Imax 3D), որն ի դեպ էլի Հայաստանում չկա, ցուցադրվում է 2 պրոյեկտորով, ու պատկերը չունի այն մաքրությունը ինչ նորը, որը ցուցադրվում է արդեն 1 պրոյեկտորով։
> ։


Իմ իմանալով Ավատարը Imax տեխնոլոգիայով ա նկարված, բայց մի պրոյկետորա:
http://www.imax.com/

----------


## Աթեիստ

3D Ֆորմատների համառոտ տարբերությունները
http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/3d_graphics/79145/

Կարծիք որ IMAX-ն ավելի լավն է։
http://rykon2.livejournal.com/60676.html

Կարծիք, որ RealD-ն է լավը։
http://exler.ru/blog/item/7348/

Երկու կարծիքներն էլ ձևավորվել են հենց Ավատարի դիտումից հետո։
Ես հակված եմ հավատալու Էքսլերին։

----------


## Norton

> 3D Ֆորմատների համառոտ տարբերությունները
> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/3d_graphics/79145/
> 
> Կարծիք որ IMAX-ն ավելի լավն է։
> http://rykon2.livejournal.com/60676.html
> 
> Կարծիք, որ RealD-ն է լավը։
> http://exler.ru/blog/item/7348/
> 
> ...


Դե միայն, այն որ Imax տեխնոլոգիայի, օֆիցյալ սայթում ավատարը դրվածա, որպես այդ ֆորմատի ֆիլմ, հուշում է, որ այդ ֆորմատով է նկարած:
Բայց դրանից չի ենթադրում, որ ֆիլմը սովորական 3D-ով կամ RealID-ով նայել հնարավոր չի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

http://reald.com/
Ավատարն այստեղ էլ կա։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Է՜խ բա չապրեինք մինչև 2154  թիվ ու Պանդորա մոլորակը մի աչքով տենայինք:   Սցենարը պրիմիտիվ էր, իսկ  մոլորակի ֆաունայի ու ֆլորայի   մտահաղացումը,   իր  մի քիչ փոփոխված բնիկներով հանդերձ  //առանց ամաչելու ասում եմ//,   գ՜ո՜ղ՜ա՜ց՜վ՜ա՜ծ  : Սպեցեֆեկտների մասին խոսք չկա  , նման բան դեռ չէի տեսել: Կարճ ասած դուրս էկավ, սիրում եմ հեքիաթներ:


Որտեղի՞ց էր գողացված, Յոժ  :Xeloq: :
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Օտար մոլորակ էլ ա շատ եղել, ընդհանուր բանականություն էլ, թանկարժեք հանքանյութ էլ, մարդկանց ներխուժում էլ, բայց էդ բոլորը միասին...  :Pardon: 




> Սցենարը պրիմիտիվ հիմարություն էր, մի բան, որ ֆիլմում ինձ համար ամենակարևորն ա, բայց էֆեկտների մասին խոսք չկա, շատ լավն էին, դե ես սենց ֆիլմեր չեմ սիրում, ինձ համար լավն էր, կարողա ավելի լավերը կան, ես չեմ տեսել: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ կարելի ա էս ֆիլմը փոքր էկրանի վրա նայել, ես որ տասը րոպե էլ չեմ նայի, չի նայվի, էլի:


Զարմանում եմ, ժող, դուք չգիտեի՞ք՝ ինչ եք գնում նայելու: Ի՞նչ պրիմիտիվ սցենարի մասին ա խոսքը: Էնպիսի ակնկալիքներ ունեիք, ասես Էյզեյնշտեյնի «Զրահանավ Պոտյոմկինի» երկրորդ մասն էի՞ք գնում նայելու՝ նույն ռեժիսյորի կատարմամբ  :LOL: : Էս կատեգորիայի ո՞ր ֆիլմն ա էդքան փայլուն, խորը, հոգեցունց սցենար ունեցել: Կարծում եմ՝ սխալ ա ֆիլմը քննադատել մի բանի բացակայության համար, որ ի սկզբանե էլ պարզ էր՝ չի լինելու: «Սարդ-մարդում» ո՞վ էր հանճարեղ սցենար սպասում: Իսկ «Յուրայան դարաշրջանի զբոսայգիու՞մ»: «Վան Հելսինգու՞մ»: Բան չունեմ ասելու, կան դեպքեր, երբ թե՛ լավ դերասանական խաղ կա, թե՛ լավ սցենար և թե՛ լավ էֆեկտներ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնկրետ ֆիլմի լուծումներին, ապա մի քանի բան ինձ իրոք շատ դուր եկան, օրինակ՝ 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*հենց նույն «ընդհանուր բանականության» գաղափարը, մեկ մոլորակ - մեկ ուղեղ - մեկ ցանց սկզբունքը, մահանալուց հետո ընդհանուր գիտակցությանը ձուլվելու պահը, կենդանիներին՝ ձիերին ու թռնողներին նյարդային վերջավորություններով ձուլվելը և այլն:

Իսկ փոքր էկրանին հաստատ կնայվի, ինձ թվում ա, որովհետև «Ավատարը» մենակ էֆեկտներ չի: Էֆեկտներն էլ վատ չեն նայվի, ի դեպ  :Smile: :




> Ֆիլմը դեռ չեմ տեսել,բայց ակումցիների տեսակետները լսելով,հասկացա որ ֆիլմը հիմնականում ստեղծել են 3D տեխնալոգիայով աշխատող կինոթատրոնների համար,այսինքն ֆիլմի մասին կարելի է եզրակացնել միայն այդ ֆոռմատով դիտելու դեպքում,վվատ է որ Հայստանում նման տեխնելոգիաներ չկան,վատ է որ նույնիսկ չկա IMAX 3D,գոնե այդպես պատկերացում կկազմեի թե ինչ է դա


Չէ, սխալ ա մտածելը, որ ֆիլմը պետք ա նայել միայն ու միայն իր ստերեո էֆեկտների համար, կամ որ միայն էդպես կարելի ա ֆիլմից ինչ-որ տպավորություն ստանալ: «Ավատարն» ինքնին ավարտուն, խիստ բարձրակարգ ու իր կատեգորիայի համար լավագույն ֆիլմերից ա՝ անկախ էն բանից, թե եռաչափ կնայես, թե՝ երկչափ:

----------

LoK® (07.01.2010), Արշակ (08.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Որտեղի՞ց էր գողացված, Յոժ :
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Օտար մոլորակ էլ ա շատ եղել, ընդհանուր բանականություն էլ, թանկարժեք հանքանյութ էլ, մարդկանց ներխուժում էլ, բայց էդ բոլորը միասին...  :


Պանդորա մոլորակի ֆանտաստիկ ֆլորան ու ֆաունան իր էկո  ու ներվային համակարգով  Ստրուգացկի եղբայրների  «Անհանգստություն»  վեպի մեջից ա վերցված// ես տենց եմ մտածում//, որտեղ բնիկները շան դեմք ունեին, բայց կազմվաքծով  ու կառուցվածքով նման էին Պանդորայի տեղաբնիկներին: «Անհանգստություն» վեպի գլխավոր հերոսի կենսաբան  Սիդորովի ընկերուհու անունը Նավի էր, որը Պանդորային բնիկներից էր: Կամերոնի Պանդորայում մարդկանց ցիվիլիզացիայի անունը Նավ'ի էր: Էս ձեզ մեկ Նմանութուն: Բայց դե Կամերոնը ասում ա, որ սցենարը գրվել ա  15  տարի առաջ ու հիմնականում  մանկության տարիներին կարդացած ֆանտաստիկ գրքերի տպավորության տակ : Կամերոնը ինքը նշել ա, որ որոշ տեղեկություններ վերցվել են    Էդգար Բերրոուզ Ռայսի  վեպերից:

----------


## Աշխեն

գիտաՖանտաստիկա և անիմացիա չսիրելով հանդերձ ֆիլմը նայել եմ մեկ շնչով ու շատ հավանել եմ: Առաջին հերթին շատ գեղեցիկ ֆիլմ, որոշ չափով ուսուցանող, ուղղակի մի պահ ատելությամբ ես լցվում մարդ արարածի նկատմամբ, որը կարող է նման գեղեցկությունն ոչնչացնել :Sad: 
Ով չի նայել, անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել ու մեծ էկրանով, քանի դեռ հնարավորություն կա, գեղագիտական հաճույքն հաստատ ապահովված է :Hands Up:

----------

Hripsimee (07.01.2010), Yevuk (07.01.2010), Հայկօ (07.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Կինգին սփիլսբերգի հետ էի խառնել. Մեկ ա ֆիլմը անկրկնելի ա:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%...B5%D1%80%D1%8B

----------


## Tyler

> Զարմանում եմ, ժող, դուք չգիտեի՞ք՝ ինչ եք գնում նայելու: Ի՞նչ պրիմիտիվ սցենարի մասին ա խոսքը: Էնպիսի ակնկալիքներ ունեիք, ասես Էյզեյնշտեյնի «Զրահանավ Պոտյոմկինի» երկրորդ մասն էի՞ք գնում նայելու՝ նույն ռեժիսյորի կատարմամբ : Էս կատեգորիայի ո՞ր ֆիլմն ա էդքան փայլուն, խորը, հոգեցունց սցենար ունեցել:


Օրինակ Գիբսոնի "Ապոկալիպսիսը", որը շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունի էս ֆիլմի հետ (ավելի ճիշտ էս ֆիլմը շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունի Ապոկալիպսիսի հետ  :Jpit: ), իմ վրա զգալիորեն ավելի շատ տպավորություն թողեց, քան Ավատարը: Հոգեցունց չէր, բայց հետաքրքիր էր, ավելի շատ ու ավելի բնական էմոցիաներ, ապրումներ կային կադրում:




> «Սարդ-մարդում» ո՞վ էր հանճարեղ սցենար սպասում: Իսկ «Յուրայան դարաշրջանի զբոսայգիու՞մ»: «Վան Հելսինգու՞մ»:


Նշված ֆիլմերից ո՞ր մեկի ռեժիսորն ա իր կյանքում նենց շեդեվրներ հանել, ոնց որ Կամերոնը  :Wink: 




> Չէ, սխալ ա մտածելը, որ ֆիլմը պետք ա նայել միայն ու միայն իր ստերեո էֆեկտների համար, կամ որ միայն էդպես կարելի ա ֆիլմից ինչ-որ տպավորություն ստանալ: «Ավատարն» ինքնին ավարտուն, խիստ բարձրակարգ ու իր կատեգորիայի համար լավագույն ֆիլմերից ա՝ անկախ էն բանից, թե եռաչափ կնայես, թե՝ երկչափ:


Դու կարծում ես ֆիլմի շուրջը էսքան աղմուկի գոնե կեսի չափ իրարանցում ու հիացած արձագանքներ կլինեին, եթե ոչ 3D-ն՞




> Պանդորա մոլորակի ֆանտաստիկ ֆլորան ու ֆաունան իր էկո  ու ներվային համակարգով  Ստրուգացկի եղբայրների  «Անհանգստություն»  վեպի մեջից ա վերցված// ես տենց եմ մտածում//, որտեղ բնիկները շան դեմք ունեին, բայց կազմվաքծով  ու կառուցվածքով նման էին Պանդորայի տեղաբնիկներին:


Ի դեպ, Ստրուգացկիները իբր թե ուզում են դատի տան Կամերոնին դրա համար  :Smile: 




> ուղղակի մի պահ ատելությամբ ես լցվում մարդ արարածի նկատմամբ, որը կարող է նման գեղեցկությունն ոչնչացնել


Կիլոմետրերով էդ գեղեցկությունը լիքն էր ամբողջ մոլորակում, էլ ինչի պետք ա մտածեին մի 300 քմ ոչնչացնելուց առաջ՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Օրինակ Գիբսոնի "Ապոկալիպսիսը", որը շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունի էս ֆիլմի հետ (ավելի ճիշտ էս ֆիլմը շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունի Ապոկալիպսիսի հետ ), իմ վրա զգալիորեն ավելի շատ տպավորություն թողեց, քան Ավատարը: Հոգեցունց չէր, բայց հետաքրքիր էր, ավելի շատ ու ավելի բնական էմոցիաներ, ապրումներ կային կադրում:


Ուրախ եմ քեզ համար  :Jpit: : Կարող էիր, ուրեմն, «Ապոկալիպսիսը» երկրորդ անգամ նայել՝ «Ավատարի» փոխարեն  :Wink: : Ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ «Ապոկալիպսիսում» կապույտ ու երկոտանի կատուներ չկային. դա փաստարկ կլինի՞: Տարբեր ֆիլմեր են:




> Նշված ֆիլմերից ո՞ր մեկի ռեժիսորն ա իր կյանքում նենց շեդեվրներ հանել, ոնց որ Կամերոնը


Հումոր է՞ր: Օրինակ՝ «Շինդլերի ցուցակի», «Շարքային Ռայանի» ու «Յուրայան զբոսայգու» ռեժիսյոր Սթիվեն Սփիլբերգը:




> Դու կարծում ես ֆիլմի շուրջը էսքան աղմուկի գոնե կեսի չափ իրարանցում ու հիացած արձագանքներ կլինեին, եթե ոչ 3D-ն՞


Հա, կարծում եմ: Ինչպես նաև կարծում եմ, որ մենակ մենք չենք, որ 3D-ով չենք նայել, այլ առնվազն ֆիլմը դիտողների կեսը:

Դու, եթե չեմ սխալվում, ֆիլմը գնահատել էիր 3/10, չէ՞: Իսկ եթե 3D-ի շուրջ քո ասած էսքան աղմուկն ու իրարանցումը եղած չլինե՞ր, ինչքան կգնահատեիր: Կողմնապահություն մի արա, ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի, որ դու ակնկալում էիր, ասենք, հարյուրը, բայց ստացար հիսունը՝ այն, ինչ իրականում կար: Ինձ համար, օրինակ, 3/10 ֆիլմի մակարդակը համապատասխանում ա Պերիս Հիլթոնի «Գեղեցկուհին և հրեշին», կամ «զոմբիներն ընդդեմ ֆաշիստների» ոճով հերթական տրեշին:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ «Ապոկալիպսիսում» կապույտ ու երկոտանի կատուներ չկային. դա փաստարկ կլինի՞: Տարբեր ֆիլմեր են:


Բայց լիքը ընդհանուր բան ունեն: Ու ընդեղ թեման ավելի լավ էր մատուցված, ոչ միայն մանուկներին դուր գալու համար  :Smile: 




> Հումոր է՞ր: Օրինակ՝ «Շինդլերի ցուցակի», «Շարքային Ռայանի» ու «Յուրայան զբոսայգու» ռեժիսյոր Սթիվեն Սփիլբերգը:


1,«Շինդլերի ցուցակի», «Շարքային Ռայանի» ապագա ռեժիսոր: Այսինքն 1993 թվին Սփիլբերգը հիմնականում հայտնի էր արկածային՝ Ինդիանա Ջոնսի նման ֆիլմերով: Բացառություն ա կազմում մենակ Империя Солнца-ն: 
2.«Զբոսայգին» գրքի էկրանիզացիա էր: Այսինքն թեման արդեն պարզ էր, ու ֆիլմը ծայրից ծայր ռեժիսորի մտահղացումը չէր, ոնց որ էս դեպքում ա:




> Դու, եթե չեմ սխալվում, ֆիլմը գնահատել էիր 3/10, չէ՞: Իսկ եթե 3D-ի շուրջ քո ասած էսքան աղմուկն ու իրարանցումը եղած չլինե՞ր, ինչքան կգնահատեիր:


5/10: Առաջին գրառման մեջ տենց էլ գրել էի: Մաքսիմում 6: 3/10 միայն հաշվի առնելով թե _ինչը՝ ինչպես_ ա ներկայացվում:




> Կողմնապահություն մի արա, ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի, որ դու ակնկալում էիր, ասենք, հարյուրը, բայց ստացար հիսունը՝ այն, ինչ իրականում կար:


Ես իրավունք չունե՞մ օրինակ Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրոից լավ դերասանական խաղ ակնկալել անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ ոճի ֆիլմում ա նա նկարահանվում:
Ես իրավունք չունե՞մ օրինակ Pink Floyd-ից շատ բարձրորակ երաժշտություն ակնկալել:
Ես իրավունք չունե՞մ ինչ-որ մի Մայքլ Բեյի հանած ֆիլմում լավ սպեցէֆեկտներ ու բարձր դիտարժանության մակարդակ ակնկալեմ... և այլն և այլն:
Ինձ թվում ա հաջորդ հարցը ակնհայտ ա՝ ես իրավունք չունե՞մ Ջեյմս Կամերոնից խորը, լուրջ ֆիլմ ակնկալեմ, որի մեջ բացի վիզուալ գեղեցկությունից այլ բաներ էլ լինեն  :Think:  Անկախ ժանրից: Եթե կատակերգություն չի իհարկե  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց լիքը ընդհանուր բան ունեն: Ու ընդեղ թեման ավելի լավ էր մատուցված, ոչ միայն մանուկներին դուր գալու համար


Չեմ կարծում, որ «Ավատարը» հավանողները (էդ թվում՝ էս թեմայում գրողները) բոլորը մանուկներ են, ու չեմ կարծում, որ քո կողմից մանուկ համարվելը բոլորին դուր կգա, լրիվ հակառակը: Թեման փակեցինք:




> 1,«Շինդլերի ցուցակի», «Շարքային Ռայանի» ապագա ռեժիսոր: Այսինքն 1993 թվին Սփիլբերգը հիմնականում հայտնի էր արկածային՝ Ինդիանա Ջոնսի նման ֆիլմերով: Բացառություն ա կազմում մենակ Империя Солнца-ն:


Եթե «Յուրայանի» փոխարեն վերջին «Ինդիանա Ջոնսը» գրեի, ինչ-որ բան կփոխվե՞ր: Սա՝ մեկ: Երկրորդ՝ մեջբերում եմ քո գրածը.




> Նշված ֆիլմերից ո՞ր մեկի ռեժիսորն ա *իր կյանքում* նենց շեդեվրներ հանել, ոնց որ Կամերոնը


Ապա.




> 5/10: Առաջին գրառման մեջ տենց էլ գրել էի: Մաքսիմում 6: 3/10 միայն հաշվի առնելով թե _ինչը՝ ինչպես_ ա ներկայացվում:
> 
> Ես իրավունք չունե՞մ օրինակ Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրոից լավ դերասանական խաղ ակնկալել անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ ոճի ֆիլմում ա նա նկարահանվում:
> Ես իրավունք չունե՞մ օրինակ Pink Floyd-ից շատ բարձրորակ երաժշտություն ակնկալել:
> Ես իրավունք չունե՞մ ինչ-որ մի Մայքլ Բեյի հանած ֆիլմում լավ սպեցէֆեկտներ ու բարձր դիտարժանության մակարդակ ակնկալեմ... և այլն և այլն:
> Ինձ թվում ա հաջորդ հարցը ակնհայտ ա՝ ես իրավունք չունե՞մ Ջեյմս Կամերոնից խորը, լուրջ ֆիլմ ակնկալեմ, որի մեջ բացի վիզուալ գեղեցկությունից այլ բաներ էլ լինեն  Անկախ ժանրից: Եթե կատակերգություն չի իհարկե


Քո իրավունքն է: Ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում հավանել որևէ ֆիլմ: Բայց ընդունիր, որ «լավ դերասանական խաղը», «բարձրորակ երաժշտությունն» ու «խորը, լուրջ ֆիլմը» շատ հեղեղուկ հասկացություններ են: Դու նաև իրավունք ունես փողոցում հանդիպած առաջին իսկ մարդուց պահանջելու, որ քեզ միլիոն եվրո տա, բայց եթե չտա, էդ մարդուն «քձիբ» չպիտի ասես: Հիշեցնեմ, որ մենք հիմա ֆիլմը քննարկում ենք as is, այսինքն՝ որպես ավարտուն գործ, և բողոքները կամ դժգոհությունները ոչ մի բան էլ չեն փոխի: Ու եթե դու վիզուալ գեղեցկությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չես տեսել, դա կարող է նշանակել հետևյալները.
1. Այնտեղ վիզուալ գեղեցկությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չկար
2. Կար, բայց դու չես կարողացել տեսնել
3. Կար, բայց մեկ ուրիշի համար. քեզ համար դա գեղեցկություն չէրՑանկացած դեպքում բողոքելդ կամ քննադատելդ անիմաստ է: Հավանել-չհավանելը խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կատեգորիա է. դու կարող ես չհավանել, բայց մի՛ փորձիր ուրիշին համոզել, որ ինքը սխալ է հավանել:

----------

helium (10.01.2010), Hripsimee (07.01.2010), LoK® (07.01.2010), Ribelle (09.01.2010), Աթեիստ (07.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2011), Ուլուանա (08.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Չեմ կարծում, որ «Ավատարը» հավանողները (էդ թվում՝ էս թեմայում գրողները) բոլորը մանուկներ են, ու չեմ կարծում, որ քո կողմից մանուկ համարվելը բոլորին դուր կգա, լրիվ հակառակը: Թեման փակեցինք:


Երևում ա պետք ա շատ մանրամասն գրեմ, որովհետև ընդհանրացումները ինչ-որ շատ ցավագին են ընդունվում: Ավելի կոնկրետ ասած՝ իմ կարծիքով, որը ես ոչ մեկին չեմ պարտադրում, էս կինոն կարող ա դուր գալ 3 կատեգորիայի մարդկանց.
1.Մինչև 16 տարեկաններին:
2.Գեղեցիկ հեքիաթների էմոցիոնալ և զգայուն սիրահարներին (որոնց դեպքում տարիքը դեր չի խաղում)
3.Սպեցէֆեկտների սիրահարներին, որոնք կինո նայում են մենակ ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար, առանց իմանալու թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, ով ա խաղում, ֆիլմը ինչի մասին ա և այլն՝ էնքան որ գմփ-գմփ կա: 
Սենց ավելի լավ ա՞  :Jpit: 




> Եթե «Յուրայանի» փոխարեն վերջին «Ինդիանա Ջոնսը» գրեի, ինչ-որ բան կփոխվե՞ր: Սա՝ մեկ: Երկրորդ՝ մեջբերում եմ քո գրածը.


Նույնը. իմ գրածի իմաստը էն եր, որ քո բերած օրինակներից ոչ մեկի դեպքում (Վան հելսինգ, Յուր. զբոսայգի և այլն) մենք հիմք չունեինք սպասելու նենց կինո, ոնց որ հիմք ունեինք սպասելու Կամերոնից: Ավելի պարզ՝ ինչպիսին ռեժիսորն ա на момент выхода фильма, էդպիսին էլ իրանից սպասումներն են: 




> Բայց ընդունիր, որ «լավ դերասանական խաղը», «բարձրորակ երաժշտությունն» ու «խորը, լուրջ ֆիլմը» շատ հեղեղուկ հասկացություններ են: Ցանկացած դեպքում բողոքելդ կամ քննադատելդ անիմաստ է: Հավանել-չհավանելը խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կատեգորիա է. դու կարող ես չհավանել, բայց մի՛ փորձիր ուրիշին համոզել, որ ինքը սխալ է հավանել:


Ընդունում եմ: Բայց ցանկացած պահի ստեղ կարող ա հայտնվի մեկը, որը կասի որ աշխարհի ամենալավ կինոն ասենք "Որոգայթն" ա, ու ոչ մի կերպ հակառակում չհամոզվի, հետո՞  :Smile:  Ֆորում ա չէ, քննարկման իրավունք կա՝ ուրեմն կա ոչ միայն միակողմանի կարծիքներ արտահայտելու իրավունք:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էնքան շուխուր արեցիք, վերջապես գնացի նայեցի :Smile:  Անչափ գեղեցիկ հեքիաթ–մարտաֆիլմ էր չարի ու բարու պրիմիտիվ փիլիսոփայությամբ: Բայց դրվագները իրենց ֆանտազիայով ու դինամիկայով այնքան գերող են, որ սյուժեյի պրիմիտիվությունը հետին պլան է մղվում ու ֆիլմը կլանված դիտվում է: Ճիշտ է երկրորդ անգամ նայելու ցանկություն չի առաջանում, որովհետև ֆիլմը իր բովանդակությամբ բաց հարցերի ու բաց թողնված պահերի հնարավորություն չի տալիս թերևս տեսողական վառ հիշողություն ունեցող մարդկանց համար, քանի որ գերող մասերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը զուտ գեղատեսիլ սցենարներ են: Եվ երկրորդ անգամ նայելիս արդեն հնարավոր կլինի կենտրոնանալ նաև սցենարի տրամաբանության վրա, որտեղ կարծում եմ հիասթափություն է սպասվելու, դրա համար չարժի փչացնել հիմնական տպավորությունները։ 
Հ.Գ. Անկեղծ ասած Tylerի հետ որոշ բաներում համաձայն եմ, և նայելիս ինձ թված, որ Կամերոնը տեղաբնիկների վարքն ու էությունը թխել է Գիբսոնի «Ապոկալիպսիս»–ից (իմիջայլոց վերջինս իմ կարծիքով լուրջ ֆիլմ է, ես երեք անգամ նայել եմ առանց հոգնելու)։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> իմ կարծիքով, որը ես ոչ մեկին չեմ պարտադրում, էս կինոն կարող ա դուր գալ 3 կատեգորիայի մարդկանց.
> 1.Մինչև 16 տարեկաններին:
> 2.Գեղեցիկ հեքիաթների էմոցիոնալ և զգայուն սիրահարներին (որոնց դեպքում տարիքը դեր չի խաղում)
> 3.Սպեցէֆեկտների սիրահարներին, որոնք կինո նայում են մենակ ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար, առանց իմանալու թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, ով ա խաղում, ֆիլմը ինչի մասին ա և այլն՝ էնքան որ գմփ-գմփ կա:


Նման ցուցակին միշտ ճիշտ է ավելացնել, «մարդիկ, որոնց ես չեմ հասկանում», օրինակ ես պատրաստվում եմ դիտել ֆիլմը, որպես նոր տեխնոլոգիայով նկարահանված ֆիլմ։ Դա քո 3 կետին չի վերաբերում, որովհետև ինձ չի գրավում «Տրանսֆորմերներ» ֆիլմը։ Այսինքն ինձ հետաքրքրում է Motion Capture-ը, ոչ թե գրաֆիկան։ Դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են։ Ընդ որում, ես չեմ բացառում, որ կլինեն մարդիկ, որ կդիտեն բոլորովին այլ պատճառով։
Նշեմ ևս մի ֆիլմ դիտելու պատճառ։ Ռեժիսորի կամ դերասանի անունը տիտրերում։ Ես պատրաստվում եմ դիտել «Տերմինատոր 4» ոչ թե սպասում եմ ինչ որ լուրջ ֆիլմ, այլ որովհետև այնտեղ խաղում է Կրիստիան Բեյլը։ Ընդ որում ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ֆիլմը շատ վատը եղավ, դերասանը ինչքան էլ ճղվի, չի կարողանա նորմալ խաղ ցույց տալ, բայց միայն նրա ներկայությունը հերիք է, որ ես ուզենամ դիտել ֆիլմը։

----------

Հայկօ (08.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> 1.Մինչև 16 տարեկաններին:
> 2.Գեղեցիկ հեքիաթների էմոցիոնալ և զգայուն սիրահարներին (որոնց դեպքում տարիքը դեր չի խաղում)
> 3.Սպեցէֆեկտների սիրահարներին, որոնք կինո նայում են մենակ ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար, առանց իմանալու թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, ով ա խաղում, ֆիլմը ինչի մասին ա և այլն՝ էնքան որ գմփ-գմփ կա: 
> Սենց ավելի լավ ա՞


Չէ: Բոլորովին:
Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ սպեցեֆեկտների սիրահարներին, օրինակ, ովքեր ոչ միայն սպեցէֆեկտների սիրահար են, այլև գիտեն թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, ով ա խաղում, որակյալ կինոյի սիրահար են և այլն: Բայց այս կինոյից էլ հաճույք են ստանալու իր վարպետորեն նկարված լինելու համար, օրինակ:

հ.գ. Կինոն չեմ նայել, Կամերոնի ոչ մի ֆիլմ չեմ սիրում, կարծես թե, համենայն դեպս այս պահին որ կինոն հիշեցի, թեև կլանված նայել եմ, բայց չեմ սիրել: Բայց երբեք ինձ թույլ չէի տա Տիտանիկի կամ Տերմինատորի սիրահարներին այսպես դասակարգել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Tyler

> Նման ցուցակին միշտ ճիշտ է ավելացնել, «մարդիկ, որոնց ես չեմ հասկանում», օրինակ ես պատրաստվում եմ դիտել ֆիլմը, որպես նոր տեխնոլոգիայով նկարահանված ֆիլմ։


Ես ասում էի մենակ էն մարդկանց մասին, ում կինոն կարող է դուր գալ: Բուն կինոն, այլ ոչ թե նրանում կիրառված տեխնոլոգիան: 




> Նշեմ ևս մի ֆիլմ դիտելու պատճառ։ Ռեժիսորի կամ դերասանի անունը տիտրերում։ Ես պատրաստվում եմ դիտել «Տերմինատոր 4» ոչ թե սպասում եմ ինչ որ լուրջ ֆիլմ, այլ որովհետև այնտեղ խաղում է Կրիստիան Բեյլը։ Ընդ որում ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ֆիլմը շատ վատը եղավ, դերասանը ինչքան էլ ճղվի, չի կարողանա նորմալ խաղ ցույց տալ, բայց միայն նրա ներկայությունը հերիք է, որ ես ուզենամ դիտել ֆիլմը։


Համաձայն եմ, ես էլ եմ տենց: Եթե իմ սիրած դերասաններից մեկը կինոյում կա, անպայման կնայեմ: Ուրիշ հարց ա, կինոն (այլ ոչ թե դերասանի խաղը) դուր կգա թե չէ: Անձամբ ինձ Ավատարը հետաքրքրեց մենակ նրա համար, որ ռեժիսորը Կամերոնն էր, որին ես շատ հարգում եմ ու իր նախկին ֆիլմերը շատ դուրս գալիս են: Մեկ էլ նոր 3D-ի համար կուզենայի նայեի անկախ ռեժիսորից, բայց քանի որ ստեղ չկա...




> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ սպեցեֆեկտների սիրահարներին, օրինակ, ովքեր ոչ միայն սպեցէֆեկտների սիրահար են, այլև գիտեն թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, ով ա խաղում, որակյալ կինոյի սիրահար են և այլն: Բայց այս կինոյից էլ հաճույք են ստանալու իր վարպետորեն նկարված լինելու համար, օրինակ:


Դե ես կարող էի մի 15 կատեգորիայի մարդ թվարկել՝ Սիգուիրնի Ուիվերի տաղանդի սիրահարներ, Ջեյմս Կամերոնի ֆանատներ, այլ մոլորակների մասին պատմությունների սիրահարներ, կանաչ բնության սիրահարներին և այլն և այլն: Բայց էդքան մանրանալու ոչ իմաստ կար, ոչ ժամանակ  :Smile: 




> հ.գ. Կինոն չեմ նայել, Կամերոնի ոչ մի ֆիլմ չեմ սիրում, կարծես թե, համենայն դեպս այս պահին որ կինոն հիշեցի, թեև կլանված նայել եմ, բայց չեմ սիրել: Բայց երբեք ինձ թույլ չէի տա Տիտանիկի կամ Տերմինատորի սիրահարներին այսպես դասակարգել:


Բայց ես Տիտանիկի կամ Տերմինատորի սիրահարների հասցեին մի բառ ասել ե՞մ: Խոսքս վերաբերվում էր միայն ու միայն Ավատարին:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ես Տիտանիկի կամ Տերմինատորի սիրահարների հասցեին մի բառ ասել ե՞մ: Խոսքս վերաբերվում էր միայն ու միայն Ավատարին:


 Իսկ ես օրինակով ցույց էի տալիս, որ սրա մասին էլ չպիտի նման «խիստ» դասակարգում մտցվի, քանի որ կստացվի ոչ ճշմարիտ, անտեղի մի բան  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուրիշ հարց ա, կինոն (այլ ոչ թե դերասանի խաղը) դուր կգա թե չէ:


Տարանտինոյի ֆիլմերի սիրահարների մի մեծ բանակ սիրում է նրա ֆիլմերի երկխոսությունները (միայն երկխոսությունները), կարելի՞ է արդյոք ասել, թե նրանք չեն սիրում ֆիլմը։

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ֆիլմը սիրել, չի նշանակում հավանել նրանում ամեն բան (ռեժիսուրա, օպերատորի աշխատանք, դերասաններ, գրաֆիկա, երաժշտություն և այլն), միայն դրանցից մեկի առկայությունը կարող է բավարար լինել ֆիլմը սիրելու համար։ Երբեմն նույնիսկ զարմանում եմ, թե տվյալ ֆիլմի ի՞նչն եմ սիրում, երբ աչքի ընկնող ոչինչ չեմ գտնում։

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2010), Chuk (08.01.2010), Jarre (10.01.2010), Kita (08.01.2010), Sagittarius (08.01.2010), VisTolog (11.01.2010), Yevuk (08.01.2010), Արշակ (08.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> Մի հատ հարց կարելի՞ ա:
> 
> Կինոն դեռ ցույց տալի՞ս են կինո Մոսկվայում: 3D ա՞, ակնոցներո՞վ, թե առանց:


Բոլոր նրանց համար ովքեր տեղյակ չեն՝

----------

Jarre (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հենց նոր վերադարձա կինոթատրոնից։
Ֆիլմը ՇԱՏ լավն էր, բայց Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի էկրանը չկարողացավ լիարժեք փոխանցել գույները։ Գույները շատ խամրած էին։ Անհամբեր կսպասեմ DVD-ին, տանը ևս մեկ անգամ (առնվազն) դիտելու համար։
Մի քանի կադրում եմ տհաճ էին տեսախցիկի թռվռոցները, բայց ընդհանուր ֆիլմը շատ գեղեցիկ էր։

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2010), Chilly (08.01.2010), Elmo (08.01.2010), Jarre (10.01.2010), Yevuk (08.01.2010), Հայկօ (08.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա, Մոսկվա կ/թ-ի էկրանը նախանձելի էկրան չի, մեղմ ասած: Խամրած էին՝ հաստատ, կոնտրաստն էլ էն չի: Ի դեպ՝ ֆիլմը դիտելուց արդեն մի կես ժամ հետո էլի էի ուզում նայել. շատ գրավիչ-կլանող աշխարհ է ստեղծել Կեմերոնը:

Մի հետաքրքիր փաստ ֆիլմի մասին. Պանդորայի բնության նախատիպը ռեժիսյորի համար եղել է... Երկրի ստորջրյա աշխարհը: Կեմերոնն ուզում էր, որ Պանդորայի ֆլորան ու ֆաունան բիոլյումինեսցենտ լինեն՝ լուսարձակող (ու արդեն պարզ է, որ իր ուզածին հասել է), իսկ ցանաքային կենդանիների ու բույսերի մոտ սա չափազանց հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ է: Ինչը չես ասի խորջրյա աշխարհի մասին: Կեմերոնը նույնիսկ սուզանավով մի քանի էքսպեդիցիաներ է արել՝ ավելի մոտիկից ծանոթանալու համար այդ երևույթին: Ու իրոք՝ կինոն նայելիս երբեմն էն տպավորությունն էի ունենում (գիշերային տեսարանների ժամանակ), որ էկրանի վրա երևացող ամեն ինչ օվկիանոսի հատակում է նկարված:
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Սուրբ ծառի՝ ասես օդում լողացող սերմերը, կամ ուղղաթիռ-միջատները, կամ էն շեփորի նման բույսերը, որ դիպչելուց քաշվում-թաքնվում էին իրենց բնի մեջ... Տերևները, որ դիպչելուց սկսում էին լույս տալ... Շատ են:

----------

Annushka (10.01.2010), Elmo (10.01.2010), Jarre (10.01.2010), Աթեիստ (09.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էսօր ես էլ վերջապես ֆիլմը դիտեցի: 

Սցենարը բավականին պրիմիտիվ էր, էստեղից էնտեղից թխած, մեկ Դյունան էր հիշեցնում, մեկ Warcraft III խաղը, մեկ հազար ու մի սայֆայ գրքեր ու կինոներ, բայց էս ֆիլմում կարևորը սցենարը չէր  :Jpit: 

Ֆիլմը արտակարգ լավն էր, էդ երկուսուկես ժամը անշարժ, բերանս բաց, աչքերս չռած նայում էի էկրանին, ինչ լավ էր... Վերջում էլ չէի ուզում, որ ֆիլմը պրծներ, եթե մի հատ էլ ցույց տային կմնայի ու էլի կնայեի...  :Love: 

Գուդ ջաբ, Քեմերոն ձյա, բայց դու Տիտանիկը չպիտի նկարահանեիր....  :Angry2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Annushka (10.01.2010), Jarre (10.01.2010), LoK® (09.01.2010), Աթեիստ (09.01.2010), Հայկօ (09.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2011), Ներսես_AM (09.01.2010)

----------


## nenesys

Ժողավուրդ իս Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում ժամը քանիսին են ցույց տալիս ու մինչև ամսի քանիսը?

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ֆիլմը դիտեցի 3D ֆորմատով (Էստոնիայում): Շատ հավանեցի: Զզվելի արարած է մարդը, հո զոռով չէ  :Cool:

----------

davidus (10.01.2010), Jarre (10.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

երեկ ես էլ նայեցի.... իսկականից որ հզոր էֆֆեկտներ, մանրակրկիտ դետալիզացված բնություն.... շատ լավն էր.... հերոսուհին էլ Ջոլիին էր շատ նման  :Love: 

մենակ մի բան ինձ համար կիսամութ մնաց....

էդ արարածները ոնց են բազմանում?? :Blush:   :Blush:

----------

Pagan_Angel (10.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, Մոսկվա կ/թ-ի էկրանը նախանձելի էկրան չի, մեղմ ասած: Խամրած էին՝ հաստատ, կոնտրաստն էլ էն չի:


Արա ձյաձ ես էլ գիտեմ ես եմ վերջնականապես քոռացել: Առանց ակնոցի էլ գնացել էի, ըսկի բան չէի տենում: Բայց ես միշտ եմ կինոթատրոն գնալուց առանց ակնոցի գնացել: Համոզվելու համար եկա տուն ու CamRip քաշեցի, որ նայեմ տենամ կինոն է՞ր խամր հանած թե՞ ես լավ չեմ տեսնում: Պարզվեց, որ CamRip-ը ավելի հաճույքով նայեցի, քան կինոմոսկվայի մութ էկրանի վրայինը: Անուշին էլ հարցրեցի, ասում ա էս CamRip-ից մի քիչ էր լավ ընդեղի որակը:
Փաստորեն լրիվ չեմ քոռացել էլի: Իսկականից վատ որակի ֆիլմ էին ցույց տալիս: Աչքիս դրանք բաբինի փոխարեն CamRip էին քաշել, որովհետև ոնց որ CamRip-ից CamRip արած լիներ անտերը:
TeleSync եմ գտել տորրենտում: Ճիշտ ա ռազդաչան փակել են, բայց տորրենտ ֆայլը հասցրել եմ քաշեմ: Եթե տրեկերից բլոկ չանեն, էսօր շատ լավից մի քիչ պակաս որակով ֆիլմը կունենամ:
գնահատի: Հեսա արագության սահմանափակիչը հանում եմ ու հերն էլ անիծած մի 5 մեգաբիթով ձգեմ գա:
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2540889

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Էլմո, օգտվիր free-torrents.org տռէկեռից, որը հանդիսանում ա տոռռենտսի սայդ պռոյեկտը ու որտեղ կարող ես գտնել բոլոր էն տոռռենտները, որոնք copyright-ի խաթր torrents-ում փակվել են

----------

Elmo (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> մենակ մի բան ինձ համար կիսամութ մնաց....
> 
> էդ արարածները ոնց են բազմանում??


Քեմերոնը ֆիլմում սեքսի տեսարանն էլ է նկարահանել, բայց հետո որոշել են տեսարանը ֆիլմից հանել ու DVD-ի մեջ որպես բոնուս ներառել:

Ուրեմն.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Նա՛վիների սեքս են անում.... մազափնջերի օգնությամբ, դրանք իրար են կցում մինչև հասնեն օրգազմի  :Jpit: 

Փաստորեն, էն որ նա՛վիները ծիտ կամ ձի են քշում, իրականում զոոֆիլիայով են զբաղվում  :Jpit:

----------

Elmo (11.01.2010), h.s. (10.01.2010), impression (10.01.2010), Yellow Raven (10.01.2010), Աթեիստ (10.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## ministr

Ես էլ նայեցի... շատ լավն էր: Կինո Մոսկվայի տրաքած էկրանի մասին իհարկե չեմ խոսում: 
Նավիների USB connection-ը բացել էր  :Jpit:  Սաղի մոտ USB պորտ կար  :LOL: 

Մնումա մի հատ էլ տենց կարմիր թռչուն (անունը մոռացա ինչ էր) հեծնելու ունակ մարդ մեզ մոտ գտնենք որ էս երկիրը փրկենք, թե չէ բուլդոզերներով մտել են ու քանդում են, շպիոնն էլ շպիոնի հետևից...

----------

Annushka (10.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ առանձնահատուկ 3D էֆֆեկտներ չկային: Սովորական 3D էր: Չնայած մի անգամ ստիպված էի "ուխոդ անել" վրաս թռչող կենդանուց  :LOL: 
Մի քիչ խանգարում էր այն փաստը, որ ֆիլմը անգլերեն էր` էստոներեն և ռուսերեն սուբտիտրերով: Եթե սուբտիտրերը չլինեին, գուցե ավելի լավ լիներ, անգլերենը մեծ մասամբ կհասկանայի: Բայց որ կային, չնայել դրանց չէր ստացվում, ինչը որոշակիորեն շեղում էր ուշադրությունը:

----------

Annushka (10.01.2010), Աթեիստ (10.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. որոշ գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են «**Փնտրում եմ ֆիլմ...» թեմա: Որտեղից, ինչպես և ֆիլմի որ տարբերակը քաշելու մասին խոսակցությունների շարունակությունն՝ այնտեղ :
*

----------


## Okamigo

Այսօր դիտեցի ֆիլմը կինոթատրոնում,ասեմ որ շատ,շատ դուրս եկավ,կլանված նայում էի,ընկերներիս էլ շատ դուրը եկավ,սպասում  եմ շարունակության,լուրեր են պտտվում 2-րդ ֆիլմի մասին

----------

Աթեիստ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իմիջայլոց «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությունը գնել է «Ավատար» ֆիլմը, և շուտով կարող եք նայել, լավ որակով :Wink:

----------

Annushka (11.01.2010), h.s. (11.01.2010), Jarre (10.01.2010), Սերխիո (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այսօր դիտեցի ֆիլմը կինոթատրոնում,ասեմ որ շատ,շատ դուրս եկավ,կլանված նայում էի,ընկերներիս էլ շատ դուրը եկավ,սպասում  եմ շարունակության,լուրեր են պտտվում 2-րդ ֆիլմի մասին


Ավատարը տրիլոգիայի առաջին մասն է: Քեմերոնը ասել էր, որ եթե ֆիլմը հաջողություն ունենա, մյուս երկու մասերն էլ կնկարահանի  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

> Ավատարը տրիլոգիայի առաջին մասն է: Քեմերոնը ասել էր, որ եթե ֆիլմը հաջողություն ունենա, մյուս երկու մասերն էլ կնկարահանի


Ռուֆուս ինչ տրիլոգիա,ընդհանրապես դրանից խաբար չեմ,կպատմես?

----------


## ministr

Երևումա նոր Մատանիների տիրակալ են ուզում հրամցնեն... բայց կասկածում եմ, որ նույն հաջողությամբ կստացվի: Վերջիվերջո այնտեղ հեղինակը Թոլքիենն էր...

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս ինչ տրիլոգիա,ընդհանրապես դրանից խաբար չեմ,կպատմես?


Ճիշտն ասած սիքվելների մասին գրեթե ոչինչ հայտնի չի: Մենակ հայտնի է, որ դրանք լինելու են Ջեյքի ու Նեյտիրիի հետագա հարաբերությունների մասին ու Պանդորայի մոտ գտնվող մեկ ուրիշ լուսնի հետազոտության մասին: Բայց ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե երբ են այս պրոյեկտները գործի դրվելու  :Smile:

----------


## helium

Մի քիչ ուշացումով գրեմ նաեւ իմ կարծիքը:
Ֆիլմի դիտման ընթացքում պարբերաբար մտքովս անցնում էր այն, որ 2012-ում ես ավելի շատ էի էտ հատուկ էֆֆեկտները զգում, կարծես ավելի հագեցած էր 2012-ը, քան թե այս ֆիլմը:  :Think:  Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ էին այս մեկի վրա այդքան գումար ծախսում, ինչքան գիտեմ մոտ կես միլիարդի չափ: Պատասխանն ամեն անգամ գալիս էր հարցի հետեւից. նոր եռաչափ տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառում, ինչը, ցավոք սրտի, մեզ բախտ չի վիճակվի տեսնել, այնպես որ մնում էր գնահատել միայն «տափակ» տարբերակը  :Wink:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է էֆֆեկտների հագեցվածությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ բավական է միայն մտաբերել այն փաստը, որ սկսած Պանդորայի բնակիչներից եւ վերջացրած ծառ ու թփով, սարքած էր, բայց այնպիսի տպավորություն էր ստեղծված, թե նկարահանող խումբը ուղղակի գնացել է Պանդորա ու հետեւում է էլի շատ սովորական Նավի-ների դերասանական խաղին  :Smile:  
Մի քանի խոսք նմանությունների մասին. ես ճիշտն ասած չեմ կարդացել Ստռուգացկիների նշված ստեղծագործությանը, բայց սյուժետն ինձ ամբողջությամբ ծանոթ էր. տեսել ե՞ք «Պոկախոնտաս» մուլտը, իսկ «Ատլանտիդա: Կորուսյալ աշխարհ»-ը՞: Այս երկուսի գեղեցիկ միքսն էր սյուժեն: Զինվորների հսկայական մարդակերպ ռոբոտ-համազգեստներն օգտագործվում էին Մատրիցա 3-ի մեջ, նույնիսկ թռչող նավերն էին Մատրիցայոտ  :Smile:  Նավի ցեղը նմանեցված էր Տոլկիենի էլֆերին՝ ականջներ, բարձրահասակ, ապրում են անտառում, քնում են ծառերի վրա, գեղեցիկ երգում են... Կապույտ գույնը գերակշռումը նույնպես ես հանդիպել եմ ֆիլմի մեջ, ուղղակի վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում: Զուտ Ավատարի գաղափարը կարելի է նմանեցնել ասենք Սուռռոգատների հետ, իհարկե վերապահումներով: Բայց այս ամենով հանդերձ ես կուզենայի նշել, որ ներկայումս գրեթե անհնար է ստեղծել եզակի ու անկրկնելի սյուժե/ֆիլմ: Ցանկացածի համար էլ կա նախահիմք, կան այլ ստեղծագործություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն կերպով իրենց դրսեւորումն են գտնում նորի մեջ: Ուղղակի մեկի մոտ մի քիչ շատ են, մյուսի մոտ ավելի շատ  :Smile:  Իսկ եթե որեւէ գաղափար ֆիլմում ձեզ համար մինչ այժմ ֆիլմի տեսքով դեռեւս ի հայտ չի եկել, դա ամենեւին էլ չի նշանակում, որ մի ինչ որ անհայտ ֆանտաստ գրող նման բան չի գրել իր անհայտ գրքում, որը պատահմամբ կարդացել է տվյալ ռեժիսյորը  :Wink: 
Ինձ ֆիլմը շա՜տ դուր եկավ բոլոր առումներով, ու ոչ մի նմանակում ինձ ամենեւին էլ չի նյարդայնացրել կամ էլ հիասթափեցրել: Հիանալի աշխատանք էր արված, դե պատկերացրեք, եթե կարողանայինք վայելել ֆիլմն իր ողջ շքեղությամբ... :Love:

----------

Enigmatic (11.01.2010), Hripsimee (11.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Chilly

Հայեր դե մի պատմեք էլի, յա...

----------


## Tyler

> Իմիջայլոց «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությունը գնել է «Ավատար» ֆիլմը, և շուտով կարող եք նայել, լավ որակով


Յա  :Shok:  Շանթին էդքան փող ո՞րտեղից  :Jpit: 




> Ավատարը տրիլոգիայի առաջին մասն է: Քեմերոնը ասել էր, որ եթե ֆիլմը հաջողություն ունենա, մյուս երկու մասերն էլ կնկարահանի


Համեստություն էր էլի անում Կամերոնը, իբր թե կարող ա տապալվեր ֆիլմը էդքանից հետո  :Jpit: 
Տրիլոգիա կլինի, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ «Մատանիների տիրակալի» հաջողությունը կունենա: Կարող ա ամեն մի մասը 1.5 մլրդ. հավաքի, բայց «Մատանիների տիրակալը» շատ ավելի լուրջ ու ավելի ամբողջական սագա ա:




> Մի քիչ ուշացումով գրեմ նաեւ իմ կարծիքը:
> Ֆիլմի դիտման ընթացքում պարբերաբար մտքովս անցնում էր այն, որ 2012-ում ես ավելի շատ էի էտ հատուկ էֆֆեկտները զգում, կարծես ավելի հագեցած էր 2012-ը, քան թե այս ֆիլմը:


Այ, ասա է, ասա  :Jpit:  Չգիտեմ 3D-ով ոնց ա, բայց տափակ էկրանին 2012-ի էֆֆեկտները շատ ավելի տպավորիչ են: Ստեղ եթե չհաշվես որ ամբողջ մոլորակը կոմպով ա սարքած (չնայած որոշ տեղեր ոնցոր սովորական անտառ լինի, մի քանի տեղ էլ, ոնց որ Հայկոն ասեց, ստորջրյա բնության ա շատ նման), էֆֆեկտներից առանձնապես շատ բան չի մնում: Ինչ էլ որ մնում ա, եսիիիիմ ինչ չի  :Think: 




> Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ էին այս մեկի վրա այդքան գումար ծախսում, ինչքան գիտեմ մոտ կես միլիարդի չափ:


$237 մլն. կինոյի վրա, $150 մլն. էլ գովազդի: 




> Մի քանի խոսք նմանությունների մասին. ես ճիշտն ասած չեմ կարդացել Ստռուգացկիների նշված ստեղծագործությանը, բայց սյուժետն ինձ ամբողջությամբ ծանոթ էր. տեսել ե՞ք «Պոկախոնտաս» մուլտը, իսկ «Ատլանտիդա: Կորուսյալ աշխարհ»-ը՞:


...կամ էլ «Նոր աշխարհ» ֆիլմը, որտեղ Կոլին Ֆարրելն ու Քրիստիան Բեյլն են խաղում: Էլի նույնն ա: 




> Բայց այս ամենով հանդերձ ես կուզենայի նշել, որ ներկայումս գրեթե անհնար է ստեղծել եզակի ու անկրկնելի սյուժե/ֆիլմ: Ցանկացածի համար էլ կա նախահիմք, կան այլ ստեղծագործություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն կերպով իրենց դրսեւորումն են գտնում նորի մեջ: Ուղղակի մեկի մոտ մի քիչ շատ են, մյուսի մոտ ավելի շատ  Իսկ եթե որեւէ գաղափար ֆիլմում ձեզ համար մինչ այժմ ֆիլմի տեսքով դեռեւս ի հայտ չի եկել, դա ամենեւին էլ չի նշանակում, որ մի ինչ որ անհայտ ֆանտաստ գրող նման բան չի գրել իր անհայտ գրքում, որը պատահմամբ կարդացել է տվյալ ռեժիսյորը


Բայց Կամերոնը էն տղեն էր, որ պետք ա ուրիշներից էդքան մտքեր վերցներ?  :Sad:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Երևումա նոր Մատանիների տիրակալ են ուզում հրամցնեն... բայց կասկածում եմ, որ նույն հաջողությամբ կստացվի: Վերջիվերջո այնտեղ հեղինակը Թոլքիենն էր...


Մինիստր ձյա անհնարա, չեն կարող հասնել Մատանիների տիրակալին, էնի հզորա, էսի սուտիոտ բանա, բացի էֆֆեկտներից ուրիշ էֆֆեկտ չունի :Jpit: 

Իմիջայլոց իրոք որ Կինոմոսկվայի էկրանը փոխելա պետք, նենց խավար էր ցույց տալիս, որ աչքերս էլ ցավում էր նայելուց: Իսկ էդ էֆֆեկտները պարզ պետքե երևան, նկարները որ նայում եմ, հազար անգամ ավռլի սիրուն են կադրերը նկարների մեջ, որովհետև շատ պարզ ու մաքուր են երևում:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

ՈՒղղակի ավատարի մեջ մի տեսակ Դատարկություն :Jpit:  ոնցոր լիներ:  :Smile: 
Կարծես շատ գեղեցիկ գրաֆիկա/դիզայնով սայթ նայես, բայց մեջը դատարկ :Pardon: 
Բայց երևի մի անգամ էլ գնամ նայեմ, միգուցե "տեղ չի հասել :LOL: " "))

----------

Tyler (11.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> ՈՒղղակի ավատարի մեջ մի տեսակ Դատարկություն ոնցոր լիներ: 
> Կարծես շատ գեղեցիկ գրաֆիկա/դիզայնով սայթ նայես, բայց մեջը դատարկ
> Բայց երևի մի անգամ էլ գնամ նայեմ, միգուցե "տեղ չի հասել" "))


Այ մարդ դրա մեջ ինչ կա տեղ չհասնելու, լավ էլ հասելա,օրինակ ես էլ մանավանդ ամբողջ սկիզբը ձանձրույթից մեռնում էի, մենակ վերջում եմ լարված նայել:

----------

Tyler (11.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ճիշտ ես Հելիում, «Ատլանտիդային» շատ նման ա :Smile:  բայց Ատլանտիդան թե կուզ մուլտ լինելով շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր: Բայց դա ավելի շատ մուլտ էր մեծերի համար, որովհետև երեխաները հաստատ էդ մուլտը նայելուց բան չէին հասկանա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մինիստր ձյա անհնարա, չեն կարող հասնել Մատանիների տիրակալին, էնի հզորա, էսի սուտիոտ բանա, բացի էֆֆեկտներից ուրիշ էֆֆեկտ չունի
> 
> Իմիջայլոց իրոք որ Կինոմոսկվայի էկրանը փոխելա պետք, նենց խավար էր ցույց տալիս, որ աչքերս էլ ցավում էր նայելուց: Իսկ էդ էֆֆեկտները պարզ պետքե երևան, նկարները որ նայում եմ, հազար անգամ ավռլի սիրուն են կադրերը նկարների մեջ, որովհետև շատ պարզ ու մաքուր են երևում:


Իսկ ինձ Մատանիների Տիրակալը ֆիլմը այդքան էլ դուր չի գալիս: Երևի պատճառն էն ա, որ գիրքը նախքան ֆիլմերի նկարահանելն էի կարդացել ու իմ պատկերացրած Տոլկինյան աշխարհը շատ ավելի հարուստ ու շքեղ է, քան ֆիլմինը: Այնպես որ...  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

«Ավատարի» ու «Մատանիների տիրակալի» համեմատությունն անիմաստ է, իմ համեստ կարծիքով: Միակ ընդհանուր բանը «Ավատարի» *ենթադրվող* եռերգություն լինելն է: Ի դեպ՝ եռերգություն բառն էլ այստեղ տեղին չէ, ինչպես օրինակ, իմ կարծիքով, տեղին չէր «Մատրիցայի» դեպքում: «Մատանիները» ընդհանրապես ուրիշ թեմա է  :Smile: : Այն մեկ ամբողջական պատում է, որը պարզապես բաժանված է երեք մասի: Իսկ «Ավատարի» *ենթադրվող* առաջին մասը ամբողջական, ինքնաբավ ֆիլմ է: Ինչպես և «Մատրիցան»: Ինչու՞ եմ անընդհատ հիշում «Մատրիցան». որովհետև թեմայի ֆիլմի ու դրա պատմությունները, կարծես թե, սկսում են նմանվել: Վաչովսկի եղբայրներն էլ սկզբում չէին նախատեսում, որ «Մատրիցան» երեք մաս պիտի ունենար, և իրոք՝ առաջին ֆիլմը ամբողջական ու ավարտուն է: Նույնը կարելի է ասել «Կարիբյան ծովի ծովահենների» համար: Ֆիլմը ստեղծողները սպասում են. եթե առաջին փորձը հաջողություն է ունենում, ապա նրանք շարունակում են բռնած պահել այդ «կթու կովին»: Իսկ «Մատանիների տիրակալը» հենց սկզբից էլ պարզ էր (անգամ ծիծաղելի է սա ասելը), որ երեք մաս է ունենալու: Այն մեկ ամբողջական ֆիլմ է՝ բաղկացած երեք մասից, և ոչ թե նկարահանված է 1+2 բանաձևով (թե՛ «Մատրիցայի» և թե՛ «Ծովահենների» վերջին երկու մասերն իրար շարունակում են, ի տարբերություն դրանց ու առաջինների): Նաև պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ «Մատանիների տիրակալը» լրջագույն գրական հիմք ուներ, որը պարտադրում էր ֆիլմը ստեղծողներին շարժվել մի որոշակի կանխատեսելի ուղով, ի տարբերություն «Ավատարի» ու մնացածի: Պարզապես «եռերգության» ֆորմատը վերջերս սկսել է դուր գալ հոլիվուդցիներին. եթե առաջ շահութաբեր ֆիլմն ունենում էր պարզապես ևս մեկ սիկվել, («Առաքելությունն անհնարին է», օրինակ, կամ հենց նույն «Տերմինատորը», «Օտարը», «Ռեմբոն», «Ռոկին», «Կռու պոպոքը» (չեմ սիրում այս թարգմանությունը)), այսինքն՝ գործում էր 1+1+...+1 բանաձևը, ապա հիմա մեծ նախագծերի համար սկսել է հանդիպել նաև 1+2-ը. պրոդյուսերները ձգտում են ոչ թե կրկնել իրենց հաջողությունը, այլ կրկնապատկել և եռապատկել: Հենց դրանով է պայմանավորված, որ նույն «Մատրիցայի» ու «Ծովահենների» (էլի կան, հիմա չեմ հիշում) առաջին մասը ավարտուն ու մյուսներից անկախ է, իսկ երկրորդն ու երրորդը փոխկապակցված են ու իրար շարունակություն են: Ասածս ինչ է (երկար գրեցի մի քիչ ու խառը  :Smile:  ). ««Ավատարի» ու «Մատանիների տիրակալի» համեմատությունը նման է, ասենք, տաբուրետկայի ու ընձուղտի համեմատությանը. երկուսն էլ չորս ոտք ունեն (ու վերջ)  :Jpit: : Գումարած՝ տաբուրետկան դեռ նոր են սարքում:

----------

Enigmatic (11.01.2010), LoK® (11.01.2010), Աթեիստ (12.01.2010), Դատարկություն (12.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Ինձ Ավատարը ավելի դուրս եկավ քան Մատանիների տիրակալը

----------

Jarre (11.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Ավատարը ինչքան էլ որ լավ ֆիլմ ա, մատանիների տիրակալի 0,000001% -ի չափ լավը չի իմ համար: Մատանիների տիրակալը գերհզոր գործ ա:

----------

davidus (11.01.2010), Enigmatic (11.01.2010), Freeman (31.07.2010), helium (12.01.2010), Tyler (11.01.2010), Հայկօ (11.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռեդ (14.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ Ավատարը ավելի դուրս եկավ քան Մատանիների տիրակալը


Ավատարը բարի տպավորություններ թողող ֆիլմ է։ Ես էլ շատ հավանեցի։




> Ավատարը ինչքան էլ որ լավ ֆիլմ ա, մատանիների տիրակալի 0,000001% -ի չափ լավը չի իմ համար: Մատանիների տիրակալը գերհզոր գործ ա:


Մատանիների տիրակալը, ինչ խոսք գերհզոր գործ է թե՛ իմաստային առումով, ու թե՛ նկարահանման ու տեխնիկական այլ հարցերի։ Բայց ծանր ֆիլմ է, թեև արդեն մի քանի անգամ նայել եմ։ Քանի որ հիմա Ավատարի տպավորությունների տակ եմ, դեռ ձեռնպահ կմնամ համեմատելուց։ Բայց այն, որ երկու ֆիլմերն էլ հզոր գործեր են ու շատ լավն են, խոսք լինել անգամ չի կարող։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ա դե ինչքան ասեմ՝ ան-հա-մե-մա-տե-լի են  :Jpit: : Ոնց որ «Ռեմբոն» «Կնքահայրի» հետ համեմատեք  :LOL: : Բայց մեկ ա՝ «Մատանիների տիրակալը» ավելի լավն ա  :LOL:  :Love: :

----------

Elmo (11.01.2010), Enigmatic (11.01.2010), Freeman (31.07.2010), Tyler (11.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ինձ Ավատարը ավելի դուրս եկավ քան Մատանիների տիրակալը


Ավատարը նայելու ժամանակ կեսից արդեն գուշակում էի, վերջը ինչ ա լինելու, իսկ Մատանիների տիրակալը նայելուց ուղղակի հնարավոր չէր գուշակել հետո ինչ ա լինելու.... սյուժեների մեջ սար ու ձորի տարբերություն կա

----------

Tyler (11.01.2010), VisTolog (12.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Մատանիների տիրակալը, ինչ խոսք գերհզոր գործ է թե՛ իմաստային առումով, ու թե՛ նկարահանման ու տեխնիկական այլ հարցերի։ Բայց ծանր ֆիլմ է, թեև արդեն մի քանի անգամ նայել եմ։ Քանի որ հիմա Ավատարի տպավորությունների տակ եմ, դեռ ձեռնպահ կմնամ համեմատելուց։ Բայց այն, որ երկու ֆիլմերն էլ հզոր գործեր են ու շատ լավն են, խոսք լինել անգամ չի կարող։


Մատանիների տիրակալը մի քանի անգամ նայելու ֆիլմ ա: Ես նույնիսկ ռեժիսյորական տարբերակն եմ նայել: Ամեն սերիան մոտավորապես 5 ժամի կարգի էր: Գերազանց էր նայվում նույնիսկ տարիներ ացն ու էլի եմ նայում ու չեմ դադարում հիանալ:
Հայկօ-ն ճիշտ ա ասում, իրանք անհամեմատելի են, բայց եթե կոնկրետ զուտ որպես կլանող ու չձանձրացնող ֆիլմերի պլանով համեմատենք, ավատարը պարտվում ա:
Փորձիր նայել Ավատարը մի քանի անգամ, ու մի տարվա ընթացքում: Դու էլ չես ուզենա իրան նայես: Բայց մատանիների տիրակալը 20-30-50 տարի հետո էլ կնայվի:

----------

Enigmatic (11.01.2010), Jarre (11.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Elmo ու Հայկօ, ձեր մեկնաբանությունների հետ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց մի բացառեք անձնական նախընտրություններն ու ճաշակը։ Ինչ որ մեկի համար էլ Ավատարը այնպիսի ֆիլմ է, որ կարող է հարյուր անգամ նայի։

Այսօր կան շատ հզոր դասական գործեր (երաժշտության բնագավառում), որ շատ խորիմաստ են ու հանճարեղ, ու ինչ որ մեկի համար դա կյանքի պես թանկ բան է, որ կարող է ամբողջ կյանքում միայն դա լսել, բայց ոչ ես ոչ էլ դուք սիրահարված չենք դրանց վրա։ Բայց կարող է լինել պակաս ցնցող գործ, բայց ավելի պրակտիկ ու հաճելի մեզ համար։ Նույնն էլ սա է ու դասակարգել անհնար է։

Ուրիշ բան, որ փորձենք որոշել ռեժիսորական աշխատանքը և այլն։ Բայց տպավորությունների առումով անիմաստ է  :Smile:

----------

Hripsimee (11.01.2010), LoK® (11.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Tyler

> Մատանիների տիրակալը մի քանի անգամ նայելու ֆիլմ ա: Ես նույնիսկ ռեժիսյորական տարբերակն եմ նայել: Ամեն սերիան մոտավորապես 5 ժամի կարգի էր:


5 ժամ՞  :Shok:  Ես գիտեի ամեն մեկը սովորական տարբերակից մի 40-50 րոպե ա երկար, այսինքն մաքսիմում 4 ու մի քիչ: Բայց դա այն դեպքն ա, որ ինչքան շատ, էնքան լավ  :Smile:  
Չնայած ինտերնետի արագությունը թույլ ա տալիս լավ որակով արագ քաշել, բայց ուզում եմ էդ режиссерский версия-ներով DVD-տուփը առնեմ, մի հատ մեծ տուփ, մեջը 3 հատ փոքր, մեջը նկարներով ամեն մեկի մեջ երկու դիսկ, ու ֆիլմի ամբողջական տարբերակները շքեղ որակով... արժի 15000, առնելու եմ  :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 
Բայց ստեղի խանութներում մենակ են կապույտ անկապ տուփով տարբերակն եմ տեսել, որ լավ սիրուն տուփով տարբերակի տեղ իմանաք իմաց արեք էլի  :Cool: 




> Ինչ որ մեկի համար էլ Ավատարը այնպիսի ֆիլմ է, որ կարող է հարյուր անգամ նայի։


Դե տենց ինչ-որ մեկերը ամեն կինոյի դեպքում էլ գտնվում են, հարցը միայն քանակի մեջ ա  :Smile:  Բայց փաստերի մասին հո կարելի ա խոսել: 
Օրինակ, որ Ավատարը շատ կանխատեսելի, ու մի աշարք այլ հայտնի (այ ամենավատը էդ ա էլի  :Jpit: ) ստեղծագործությունների նման սյուժե ունի, դա ինձ թվում ա բոլորին ակնհայտ ա  :Pardon:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Օրինակ, որ Ավատարը շատ* կանխատեսելի*, ու մի աշարք այլ հայտնի (այ ամենավատը էդ ա էլի ) ստեղծագործությունների նման սյուժե ունի, դա ինձ թվում ա բոլորին ակնհայտ ա


Ու ի՞նչ որ կանխատեսելի է սյուժեն: The Usual Suspects ֆիլմի սյուժեից ավելի կանխատեսելի սյուժե ես չեմ տեսել, էդ ֆիլմը էն աստիճանի կանխատեսելի էր, որ ֆիլմի կեսից նստած սպասում էի, թե 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*երբ էր էդ քյալ դետեկտիվը վերջապես ֆայմելու, որ Կայզեր Սյոզեն հենց Քեվին Սպեյսին ա:  :Jpit: 

Բայց միևնույնն է, The Usual Suspects-ի թե սյուժեն, թե հենց ֆիլմը հանճարեղ է  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (12.01.2010), Աթեիստ (12.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. հետագա զոհերից խուսափելու համար միայն «Մատանիների տիրակալին» նվիրված գրառումներ անելը դադարեցնում ենք: Զգուշացումը, բնականաբար, չի վերաբերում ֆիլմերը համեմատող գրառումներին:*

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ավատարի հետ կապված հիշեցի իրենց ժամանակին այնպիսի կռուտոյ ֆիլմեր, ինչպիսին էին Կինգ Կոնգը կամ Միլիոն տարի մեր թվարկությունից առաջը: Ի~նչ անշլագներ էին, կամ ո~նց էին մարդիկ /հատկապես սովետական/ սպասում, որ տարին մի անգամ գիշերը ուշ ժամին ցույց կտան, ու երեխաներին էլ թողնում էին արթուն մնալ, որ նայեն: Չտեսնված բան էր - դինոզավր ու կողքը մատնաչափ մարդ  :Shok:   Կամ կապիկի ափի մեջ աղջիկ  :Shok: 
Ասել կուզեմ` մի հինգ տարի հետո էն ինչի համար ավատարն էսօր ֆուրոր ա ապրում, պարզունակ ու ստիցոտ ա թվալու  :Smile: 
Նենց որ շատ մի հիացեք, ձեր թոռները  :Xeloq:  չէ, ինչ թոռներ, երեխաները մեղմ ասած ձեզ չեն հասկանա  :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> Ավատարի հետ կապված հիշեցի իրենց ժամանակին այնպիսի կռուտոյ ֆիլմեր, ինչպիսին էին Կինգ Կոնգը կամ Միլիոն տարի մեր թվարկությունից առաջը: Ի~նչ անշլագներ էին, կամ ո~նց էին մարդիկ /հատկապես սովետական/ սպասում, որ տարին մի անգամ գիշերը ուշ ժամին ցույց կտան, ու երեխաներին էլ թողնում էին արթուն մնալ, որ նայեն: Չտեսնված բան էր - դինոզավր ու կողքը մատնաչափ մարդ   Կամ կապիկի ափի մեջ աղջիկ 
> Ասել կուզեմ` մի հինգ տարի հետո էն ինչի համար ավատարն էսօր ֆուրոր ա ապրում, պարզունակ ու ստիցոտ ա թվալու 
> Նենց որ շատ մի հիացեք, ձեր թոռները  չէ, ինչ թոռներ, երեխաները մեղմ ասած ձեզ չեն հասկանա


բա "էկիպա՞ժը", որբ որ էկրաններին առաջին անգամ ծիծիկները բաց աղջիկ ցույ ց տվին… ինչ էր կատարվում…

----------

Tyler (12.01.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> բա "էկիպա՞ժը", որբ որ էկրաններին առաջին անգամ ծիծիկները բաց աղջիկ ցույ ց տվին… ինչ էր կատարվում…


դա դեռ ինչ ա. Կամակոր տղամարդու սանձահարման մեջից հանել էին 25 վայրկյան տևող էպիզոդը, որտեղ աղջիկը մազերն ա ֆենում: Պատկերացնում ես - ՖԵՆ  :Shok: , էն ժամանակ երբ որ սովետական բարոյական կինը բիգուդիից էնկողմ աշխարհ չէր ճանաչում:

----------

Jarre (12.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Ի դեպ, ինձ ահավոր շատ դուր եկավ Ավատարում գործածված մի քանի գաղափարներ, որոնք ինձ հիշեցրեցին Ազիմովի և Քլարքի գիտաֆանտաստիկ վեպերը։ 

Օրինակ՝

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

մարդու մարմնին միացված ճյուղերը, որոնց շնորհիվ միտքը տեղափոխում էին մի մարմնից մյուսը։ Այս գաղափարը՝ հենց այս ձևով, առաջին անգամ օգտագործել է Արթուր Քլարքը Ռամայի քառհատորյակումնոր աշխարհի բուսականությունը, որը ծառայում էր, որպես նյարդային համակարգ հավաքական բանականության համարայս թեմայում Հայկօի կողմից արդեն նշված բուսականությունը. «Կեմերոնն ուզում էր, որ Պանդորայի ֆլորան ու ֆաունան բիոլյումինեսցենտ լինեն՝ լուսարձակող (ու արդեն պարզ է, որ իր ուզածին հասել է), իսկ ցանաքային կենդանիների ու բույսերի մոտ սա չափազանց հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ է»կենդանիների ու մարդկանց միջև կապը՝ սինխրոնիզացիայի միջոցովհիշողության շտեմարանը, որը պահում է երևէ ապրած էակի հիշողությունները, զգացմունքները


Այս առումով Ավատարը ավելի շատ ընկնում է գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրի տակ (թեև գիտաֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմ չես կարող կոչել), իսկ Մատանիների տիրակալը՝ ֆենտըզի։

----------

Ռուֆուս (12.01.2010)

----------


## helium

Ես երեկ էլի նայեցի, այս անգամ տանը նստած ու ասեմ, որ դրանից ինձ պակաս դուր չեկավ  :Smile:  Հնարավոր է, որ հիմա ազդեցության տակ եմ ու որոշ ժամանակ անց այլեւս ցանկություն չի առաջացնի նայելու, բայց դեռեւս մի քանի նայելու տեղ էլ կա  :Wink:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

ի դեպ, նկատե՞լ էիք, որ

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Պանդորայում բոլոր կենդանիները վեց ոտք ունեն  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (12.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> ի դեպ, նկատե՞լ էիք, որ
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Պանդորայում բոլոր կենդանիները վեց ոտք ունեն


Ռուֆուս ջան, բա "ձիերը"???  :Xeloq:   :Xeloq:  դրանք ոնց որ չորքոտանի էին...

կարող ա չեմ նկատել?

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. հերթական անգամ հիշեցնում եմ. խուսափե՛ք սպոյլերներ գրելուց: Այսուհետ սյուժեի համար կարևոր կամ առանցքային պահերը բացահայտող ադամները ոչ միայն կտուգանվեն, այլև կհայտնվեն «Կինո» բաժնից երեք օրով արգելափակվելու վտանգի տակ:*

----------

Jarre (12.01.2010), Yellow Raven (13.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս ջան, բա "ձիերը"???   դրանք ոնց որ չորքոտանի էին...
> 
> կարող ա չեմ նկատել?


Ինտերնետում լավ նկար չգտա, բայց խաղալիք ձիու վրա երևում ա

----------

davidus (12.01.2010), Enigmatic (12.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> ի դեպ, նկատե՞լ էիք, որ
> Պանդորայում բոլոր կենդանիները վեց ոտք ունեն


Աչքերի կողմից էլ նենց ոչինչ.. 2 զույգը որ հաստատ

----------

davidus (12.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*«Ավատար». թե ինչպես էր ստեղծվում ֆիլմը*

Կարդացեք, շատ հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.01.2010), Elmo (12.01.2010), helium (13.01.2010), Jarre (12.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Իսկ տեղյակ եք որքան է կազմում հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ավատարի շահույթը

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ տեղյակ եք որքան է կազմում հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ավատարի շահույթը


1 341 693 647 $
աղբյուր

----------

Annushka (13.01.2010), Gayl (13.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

> 1 341 693 647 $
> աղբյուր


Իսկ Մատանիների տիրակալը որքան էր հավաքել?

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ Մատանիների տիրակալը որքան էր հավաքել?


Առաջինը՝$871 368 364
Երկրոդը՝ $926 287 400
Երորդը՝   $1 118 888 979
Ընդհանուր՝ 2 916 544 743 
Բայց դա չափանիշ չի: Տիտանիկը $1 845 034 188 ա հավաքել, բաց իրանից ոչինչ չներկայացնող ֆիլմ ա:

----------

Annushka (13.01.2010), Freeman (31.07.2010), Jarre (14.01.2010), Աթեիստ (13.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

> Առաջինը՝$871 368 364
> Երկրոդը՝ $926 287 400
> Երորդը՝   $1 118 888 979
> Ընդհանուր՝ 2 916 544 743 
> Բայց դա չափանիշ չի: Տիտանիկը $1 845 034 188 ա հավաքել, բաց իրանից ոչինչ չներկայացնող ֆիլմ ա:


Դե քանի որ Ավատարը դուրս է եկել դեռ առաջին մասը,պետք է համեմատենք Մատանիների տիրակալի ֆիլմի մասերի հետ,առանձին առանձին,այսնինքն Ավատարը ավելի շահութաբեր գործ է ,հաշվի առնելով ֆինանսական կրզիսը,իմ անձնական կարծիքով Ավատարը առաջ է անցել Մատռանիների տիրակալից

----------

Աթեիստ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Դե քանի որ Ավատարը դուրս է եկել դեռ առաջին մասը,պետք է համեմատենք Մատանիների տիրակալի ֆիլմի մասերի հետ,առանձին առանձին,այսնինքն Ավատարը ավելի շահութաբեր գործ է ,հաշվի առնելով ֆինանսական կրզիսը,իմ անձնական կարծիքով Ավատարը առաջ է անցել Մատռանիների տիրակալից





> Եթե «Ավատարի» ունեցած հաջողությունը հաշվենք ըստ վաճառված տոմսերի քանակի, ապա *ֆիլմը լավագույն դեպքում տեղ կունենա ամերիկյան կինովարձույթի ամենահաջողակ ֆիլմերի հարյուրյակում*, չնայած՝ այսօր անգամ դա արդեն իսկ հսկայական հաջողություն է:  Պատճառն այն է, որ 3D կինոթատրոնների տոմսերն ավելի թանկ են, իսկ «Ավատարի» շահույթի 78%-ը ($335,7 մլն) ապահովել են հենց այդպիսի սեանսները:


Թարգմանության աղբյուրը:

Նենց որ, եթե Մատանիների տիրակալն էր 3D ունենար ու տոմսերն էլ ու սովորականից մոտ 2 անգամ թանկ, ու ընդեղ էլ առաջին ֆիլմի գովազդի վրա $150 մլն. ծախսած լինեին, նոր կխոսայինք, թե ով ա ումից առաջ անցել  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> _Если же считать по проданным билетам, то здесь ситуация несколько иная, и, в лучшем случае, «Аватар» не без труда протиснется в первую сотню самых успешных фильмов американского кинопроката, хотя и это представляет собой огромное достижение в наши дни. Причиной тому более высокая стоимость билетов на трёхмёрных экранах, сеансы на которых на данный момент обеспечили 335,4 млн долларов, то есть 78% от всей выучки._
> Աղբյուր:
> 
> Նենց որ, եթե Մատանիների տիրակալն էր 3D ունենար ու տոմսերն էլ ու սովորականից մոտ 2 անգամ թանկ, ու ընդեղ էլ առաջին ֆիլմի գովազդի վրա $150 մլն. ծախսած լինեին, նոր կխոսայինք, թե ով ա ումից առաջ անցել




Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ Ռուսաստանի ալիքներից մեկով շատ հետաքրքիր հաղուրդում էր։

Հավաքել էին մեր նման՝ այս թեմայում գրառումներ կատարող կինո*սիրահարների*՝ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալների (կարծում եմ, որ վերջին հանգամանքը պետք է մի փոքր ազդի մեր գնահատական տալու վրա) ու ցույց էին տալիս մի ֆիլմ։ Ֆիլմը դիտելուց հետո խնդրում էին ասել կարծիքները։ Տասից միայն մեկն էր, որ ասաց, որ դա իր տեսած լավագույն ֆիլմերից մեկն էր։ Մնացածը լիքը-լիքը առաջարկներ ու դիտողություններ էին անում ֆիլմի ռեժիսորին, օպերատորին, կոմպոզիտորին, էֆեկտներ ստեղծողներին և այլոց։

Վերջում նրանք իմացան, որ ցույց տրված ֆիլմը արժանեցել էր 10 օսկարի և առաջադրվել էր ևս 6-ի։ (մանրամասները այստեղ)

Ուստի կրկնում եմ, պետք չէ անձնական նախասիրությունը ներկայացնել որպես օբյեկտիվ գնահատական։ Իհարկե, շատ հաճախ կարող է *թվալ*, որ մեր կարծիքը պարզապես կարծիք լինելուց շատ ավելին է  :Wink: 

Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, Ավատարը Մատանիների տիրակալից պակաս հաջողված ֆիլմ չէ։

----------

Annushka (13.01.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.01.2010), Ribelle (14.01.2010), Լեո (13.01.2010), Ռեդ (14.02.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

«Ավատարիստների» համար wallpaper-ներ, 32 հատ, 1920x1200 - 2560x1600 չափի

----------

Askalaf (13.01.2010), Firegirl777 (26.02.2010), helium (13.01.2010), Jarre (13.01.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Երեկվանից գործուղման մեջ եմ, ըստ այդմ երեկոն անծանոթ քաղաքում ինչ որ կերպ հետաքրքիր դարձնելու համար գործընկերներով որոշեցինք գնալ AVATAR-ը դիտելու, անմիջապես ինտերնետում գտանք մոտակա կինոթատրոնը, լավ էր սեանսը 3D էր լինելու,  վերցրինք GPS-ը ու ուղղվեցին դեպի կինոթատրոն։ Հասցրեցինք հարմար տեղերում տոմս գնել ու տեղավորվեցինք ֆիլմը դիտելու։
Միանգամից ասեմ, որ ֆիլմն ինձ անչափ դուր եկավ։ Ինչքան էլ քննադատները ցեխ շպրտեն կամ թեկուզ իրավացիորեն քննադատեն, մեկ է ֆիլմը շատ հաջող է ըստ ինձ ու չեմ ափսոսում ծախսածս ժամանակի համար։
Ով չի տեսել խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման մեծ էկրանին դիտել։
Շատ–շատ գեղեցիկ ու լավ հեքիաթ է։

----------

Annushka (13.01.2010), Jarre (13.01.2010), Աթեիստ (15.01.2010)

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

չէի ասի վ0ր ֆիլմը լավն էր կամ ինձ դուր եկավ ...  :Smile:  լակոնիկ - *«Ձյաձ ֆիլմ ա»*   :Smile: 
ՓԱՌԱՀԵՂ Վիզուլ Էֆեկտներ ու լավ սցենար, հիանալի գույներ  :Smile:  ... 2,5 ժամ վայելում ես ֆիլմը ...
Ը-նենց վ0ր արխային մի «ցեխեք» ավելի լավա գնացեք նայեք  :Wink: 

ում վ0ր դուր է եկել ֆիլմը *ամենահետաքրքիրը ներքևում է*


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
*Джеймс Кэмерон спрятал в "Аватаре" намеки на сиквел*

Создатель "Аватара" Джеймс Кэмерон подтвердил готовность снять два продолжения своего весьма успешного фильма. Об этом режиссер заявил в интервью изданию Entertainment Weekly. 

"Сюжет сиквела был у меня в голове еще в самом начале съемок "Аватара". Скажу вам по секрету, в нем есть несколько сцен, содержащих прямые намеки на продолжение. Создание компьютерных моделей представителей растительного и животного мира, равно как и образов главных героев, было столь трудоемко, что будет верхом расточительности не использовать их вновь. Я думаю, что мы сможем сделать еще один или два фильма", - сказал Кэмерон. 

Актеры, задействованные в "Аватаре" выдвинули ряд предположений о содержании сиквелов. Так, Сэм Уортингтон, игравший Джейка Салли, пошутил, что его герой разленится, растолстеет и будет "посылать Нейтири за пивом". 

А Стивен Лэнг, исполнивший роль полковника Куорича, предсказал возвращение своего героя. "Вы думаете эти две отравленные стрелы, пронзившие мою грудь в конце фильма, смогут меня остановить? Ничего подобного, ведь у них остались образцы моей ДНК", - сказал он. 

Отметим, что на момент написания данной заметки мировые кассовые сборы "Аватара" достигли одного миллиарда 419 миллионов долларов.

http://www.lenta.ru

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

http://www.pandorapedia.com

----------


## Tyler

Ավատարը Ոսկե գլոբուս ստացավ որպես լավագույն ֆիլմ (դրամա)  :LOL: 
Չմեռանք սենց «դրամա»-յի հաղթանակն էլ տեսանք  :Lol2:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թայլեր ջան, դու համբերի, մինչև Ավատարին լավագույն ֆիլմի Օսկար տան, նոր կուրախանաս:  :Tongue:

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

> Ավատարը Ոսկե գլոբուս ստացավ որպես լավագույն ֆիլմ (դրամա) 
> Չմեռանք սենց «դրամա»-յի հաղթանակն էլ տեսանք





> Несмотря на высокую известность премии «Оскар» ... её политика и выбор, особенно в последние годы, подвергается критике. В частности отмечается, что мнение голосующих членов Академии далеко не всегда можно назвать беспристрастным. С началом сезона голосования они подвергаются прессингу со стороны кинокомпаний в виде активной рекламной кампании фильмов претендентов
> Любители кино отмечают снижающийся уровень требований к номинантам, а также то, что финансовые показатели проката фильма оказывают влияние на голоса членов Академии.


Կարծում եմ նույնն ել ինչ-որ չափով Գլոբուսի համարա կարելի ասել:



> ...խուսափե՛ք սպոյլերներ գրելուց...


Էտ կինոի համար ոնց որ սկի չես է կարա սփոյլեր անես, իսկ Ռուֆուս-ի գրածը երևի հենց դրա համար էլ սփոյլեր ա թվում: Ինչևէ, հարցս էսա. ինչի՞ մասինա կարելի գրել, եթե ֆաունայի նկարագրությունը արգելված ա: 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Մասնավորապես, ես ուզում էի ձգողության ուժի, մեկ էլ մոլորակի չափերի մասին հարցնեի:

----------

Tyler (19.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էտ կինոի համար ոնց որ սկի չես է կարա սփոյլեր անես, իսկ Ռուֆուս-ի գրածը երևի հենց դրա համար էլ սփոյլեր ա թվում: Ինչևէ, հարցս էսա. ինչի՞ մասինա կարելի գրել, եթե ֆաունայի նկարագրությունը արգելված ա: 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Մասնավորապես, ես ուզում էի ձգողության ուժի, մեկ էլ մոլորակի չափերի մասին հարցնեի:


Սպոյլեր եմ համարելու, մասնավորապես, այն ողջ ինֆորմացիան, որ տեսականորեն կարող է փչացնել ֆիլմը դեռևս չտեսած մարդու՝ առաջին դիտումից ստանալիք հաճույքը, վերացնել անակնկալի տարրերը, հուշել ֆիլմի սյուժեի ընթացքի և/կամ հանգուցալուծման համար կարևոր պահերը և այլն: Մասնավորապես՝ սպոյլեր չի այն ամենը, ինչ երևում է ֆիլմի տրեյլերում, գովազդային հոլովակներում կամ բարձրաձայնվել է ստանդարտ ՓՌ արշավի ընթացքում՝ հեռուստատեսությամբ, մամուլում կամ պաշտոնական ինտերնետային աղբյուրներում: Կոնկրետ քո գրածը սպոյլեր լինել չի կարող, եթե որպես այդ ուղղությամբ հետագա քննարկաման փաստարկներ օգտագործվեն միայն վերոհիշյալ՝ սպոյլեր չհամարվող տեղեկությունները: Այսինքն՝ եթե դու ուզում ես քննարկել, ասենք, մոլորակի ձգողականության ուժը, կարող ես վկայակոչել, օրինակ, ֆիլմի պաշտոնական տրեյլերի համապատասխան հատվածն ու դրա վրա հիմնվելով՝ դատողություններ անել: Սակայն եթե դատողություններիդ շղթայում լինի մի այնպիսի օղակ, որի մասին շարքային հանդիսատեսը կարող է իմանալ միայն ու միայն կինոթատրոնում՝ ֆիլմը առաջին անգամ դիտելիս և ոչ երբեք այլ կերպ, դա, բնականաբար, կդառնա սպոյլեր:

Հ.Գ. Հիշեցնեմ, որ spoiler անգլերեն բառը նշանակում է «հարամ անող»  :Wink: :

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Jarre (19.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

> Ի դեպ, ինձ ահավոր շատ դուր եկավ Ավատարում գործածված մի քանի գաղափարներ, որոնք ինձ հիշեցրեցին Ազիմովի և Քլարքի գիտաֆանտաստիկ վեպերը։ 
> 
> Օրինակ՝
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> ...նոր աշխարհի բուսականությունը, որը ծառայում էր, որպես նյարդային համակարգ հավաքական բանականության համար...կենդանիների ու մարդկանց միջև կապը՝ սինխրոնիզացիայի միջոցովհիշողության շտեմարանը, որը պահում է երևէ ապրած էակի հիշողությունները, զգացմունքները


Եթե այդ իդեաները քեզ տենց դուր են էկել, կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ Էնդերի Խրոնիկան: Պատկերում նշված գրքերում լավ բացահայտվում են այդ հարցերը: 




> Այս առումով Ավատարը ավելի շատ ընկնում է գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրի տակ (թեև գիտաֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմ չես կարող կոչել), իսկ Մատանիների տիրակալը՝ ֆենտըզի։



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Թռնող սարերը և նրանցից ներքև հոսող ջրվեժները, կարծում եմ, չէին համաձայնվի քեզ հետ:

----------


## dvgray

եկամուտը այսօրվա դրությամբ արդեն գերազանցել է 1.6 միլիարդ տանձի կորիզ  :Smile: 
սա աննախադեպ է: արդեն համարյա թե 2 ամիս է, բայց կինոթատրոններում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկա: ծանոթներից մարդ կա. արդեն նայել է 4 անգամ, և էլի է պատրաստվում գնալ

----------

Jarre (19.01.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մոսկվայում մարդիկ իրար հանդիպելուց ոչ թե հարցնում են. «Ավատարը նայե՞լ ես», այլ «Ավատարը քանի անգամ ես նայել»։
Մեկը 7 անգամ նայել էր, հարցը տալու օրն էլ էլի գնում էր նայելու։

----------

Jarre (19.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Թայլեր ջան, դու համբերի, մինչև Ավատարին լավագույն ֆիլմի Օսկար տան, նոր կուրախանաս:


Հիդրոգենի ասածին կավելացնեմ, որ թեկուզ և տան, ինչը շատ հավանական ա՝ Օսկարը գնալով ավելի ա հիշացնում զանգվածային քվեարկության պաշտոնական արձանագրում: Մի 2 տարուց էլ Շրեկ 4-ին կտան լավագույն ֆիլմ ու վերջ, ինչ ա եղել որ  :Jpit: 
Այ լավագույն սցենարի համար մրցանակ տալը լրիվ ցիրկ կլնի  :Lol2:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## BOBO

Էսօր նայեցի, լավիկներ, հիմա էլ նստեմ խաղը խաղամ

----------


## masivec

> Էսօր նայեցի, լավիկներ, հիմա էլ նստեմ խաղը խաղամ


Ես էլ նայեցի վատիկը չեր :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բա կարգին որակով երբա ինետում լինելու?

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Խաղաս, ասա դրա մասին ինչ ես կարծում: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ֆիլմի մասին էլ մի հատ հարց. ինչ-որ մեկը կա, ում կ/թ դիտման(դիտումների՞) ժամանակ դահլիճի զանազան անկյուններից ծիծաղ մեկել բառի կրկնումներ տարբեր ակցենտներով *չեն* եղել, երբ գլխավոր հերոսին նավիների հասարակարգի կառուցվածքն ու նրա անդամների դերերն էին բացատրում:

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

> Մոսկվայում մարդիկ իրար հանդիպելուց ոչ թե հարցնում են. «Ավատարը նայե՞լ ես», այլ «Ավատարը քանի անգամ ես նայել»։
> Մեկը 7 անգամ նայել էր, հարցը տալու օրն էլ էլի գնում էր նայելու։


լյավն էր ...  :Wink: 




> Էսօր նայեցի, լավիկներ, հիմա էլ նստեմ խաղը խաղամ


Խաղը խաղալու բան չի կինոյի համեմատ .... :/

ՊղՍղ Yahoo-ի վրա Backscreen են դրել ...

ՊղՍղ2 - $1,662,429,598

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հոդված ավատարի մասին. *««Ավատարի» ֆենոմենը»*։
Ի դեպ, զգուշացնեմ, որ հոդվածը թեթևակի պարունակում է սփոյլերներ։  :Jpit: 

Քանի որ թեմայում դեռ կարծիքս չեմ գրել, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ֆիլմն ինձ շատ է դուր եկել։  :Smile:

----------

helium (22.01.2010)

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

> Հոդված ավատարի մասին.


Ավելի շուտ Չինաստանի, նրա քաղաքական որոշումների մեկնաբանման ու Հայաստանի հետ անց կացրած զուգահեռների, քան թե Ավատարի:
հ.գ. խոսելով հոդվածներից՝ հեքիաթի վերլուծությունը գիտության տեսանկյունից, Կագանովի գրառումը՝ մի քիչ ձգողության ուժի մասին էլ կա:

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

*O*riginal *S*ound *T*racks

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

Սցենարը [PDF]

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

*$1,836,143,000*

Քիչ մնաց ...  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Arxangelo-ի վերջին գրառումը տեղափոխվել է Հարց և պատասխան համակարգչից թեմա:*

----------

Հայկօ (26.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *$1,836,143,000*
> 
> Քիչ մնաց ...


$1,843,802,321, Ավատարն արդեն Տիտանիկին տվեց անցավ (Տիտանիկի ռեկորդը $1,843,201,268)  :Smile:  Բայց եթե ինֆլյացիան էլ հաշվի առնենք, Ավատարը Աստղային Պատերազմներ 4-ի ռեկորդից դեռ շատ հեռու է (ռեկորդը՝ $2,745,075,284), չնայած եթե էս տեմպերով շարունակվի, էս մի ռեկորդն էլ կխփի  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Վերջապես, ամսի 28-ից մեզ մոտ էլ ցույց կտան վերակառուցված կինոթատրոնում։ Շաբաթ առավոտ գնում եմ 




Կգամ, կպատմեմ։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.01.2010)

----------


## terev

> Վերջապես, ամսի 28-ից մեզ մոտ էլ ցույց կտան վերակառուցված կինոթատրոնում։ Շաբաթ առավոտ գնում եմ 
> Կգամ, կպատմեմ։


Artgeo մի հատ կպարզաբանես՞, ձեր մոտը որտեղա՞ կամ որ՞ կինոթատրոնի մասինա խոսքը:

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

> $1,843,802,321, Ավատարն արդեն Տիտանիկին տվեց անցավ (Տիտանիկի ռեկորդը $1,843,201,268)  Բայց եթե ինֆլյացիան էլ հաշվի առնենք, Ավատարը Աստղային Պատերազմներ 4-ի ռեկորդից դեռ շատ հեռու է (ռեկորդը՝ $2,745,075,284), չնայած եթե էս տեմպերով շարունակվի, էս մի ռեկորդն էլ կխփի


*$1,858,866,889* հԶօր Տիտանչոն խորտակվեց ավատարի անտառներում  :Smile: 


մմմ վրացիները արդեն ՍԱՄԻ ԴԷ ունեն ...

----------

Jarre (27.01.2010)

----------


## Grieg

Նայեցի, ճիշտ էին ելի ասում, որ Թեղուտի մասինա :Smile:

----------

Jarre (27.01.2010), Tyler (28.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.01.2010)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Նայել եմ ֆիլմը: Փիլիսոփայություն կար մեջը ու շատ արդի թեմայի շուրջ էր ստեղծված` բնապահպանության հետ կապված: Մի պահ քաղաքականություն էլ կար մեջը եթե նկատել եք, ոնցվոր ամերիկային կպան, որ հարձակվում ա  ուրիշ նպատակներով ու ինքնապաշտպանվողներին ել ասում ա տեռոռիստներ: Գրաֆիկայի անիմացիայի ու դինամիկայի մասին ել խոսք չունեմ, շշշշաաաատ լավ էին կատարել:

----------

Jarre (28.01.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Նայեցի, ճիշտ էին ելի ասում, որ Թեղուտի մասինա



աաաաա՜ լոոոոլ  :Jpit: ) լաաաավն էրրր

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

Նայեցինք, ափսոս շաաաատ անորակ վիճակում, բայց կարևորը նայեցինք  :Smile: 
Ինձ ամենաշատն ինտրիգել ա էն փաստը, որ սցենարը Կամերոնի սեյֆում , 10 տարուց ավել ա փդում էր, երևի համապատասխան տեխնիկական պահի էին սպասում  :Smile: 
ինձ վերջը դուր չեկավ  :Sad:  չեմ հասկանում, հիմա սպասենք 2րդին թե՞ ոնց?

----------


## Dayana

> ինձ վերջը դուր չեկավ  չեմ հասկանում, հիմա սպասենք 2րդին թե՞ ոնց?


միայն թե ոչ շարունակություն  :Sad:  Ֆիլմն արդեն իսկ ավարտուն էր ու նոր "Աստղային պատերազմենր" կամ "լպստան-լացկան" շարունակության կարիք չունի: ԻՄՀՕ  ::}:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկ ցերեկը ես, Արշակն ու Արշակի մաման գնացել էինք Ավատարը երկրորդ անգամ նայելու: Նման բան ես դեռ չէի տեսել Կինո Մոսկվայում, տոմսարկղի դիմացի հերթը մինչև մուտքն էր ձգվում:  :Shok:  Ստիպված թողեցինք հետ եկանք, բոլոր տոմսերը վաճառվել էին ու մի հարյուր հոգի էլ առանց տոմս կանգնած էր  :Sad:

----------


## masivec

> Երեկ ցերեկը ես, Արշակն ու Արշակի մաման գնացել էինք Ավատարը երկրորդ անգամ նայելու: Նման բան ես դեռ չէի տեսել Կինո Մոսկվայում, տոմսարկղի դիմացի հերթը մինչև մուտքն էր ձգվում:  Ստիպված թողեցինք հետ եկանք, բոլոր տոմսերը վաճառվել էին ու մի հարյուր հոգի էլ առանց տոմս կանգնած էր


Բայց մենք որ գնացել էինք հազիվ 25 hոգի մարդ լիներ :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Որևէ մեկը գիտի ե՞րբ ես ֆիլմը նորմալ որակով կլինի ինետում

----------


## Life

> Որևէ մեկը գիտի ե՞րբ ես ֆիլմը նորմալ որակով կլինի ինետում


բա ոնց մի քանի ամսից ))))կոնկրետ օր կամ ամիս չկա

----------


## Հայկօ

Առաջարկում եմ ֆիլմի՝ նորմալ որակով ինտերնետում հայտնվելու մասին քննարկումները դադարեցնել  :Smile: : *Ավատարի Blue-Ray-ի թողարկման պաշտոնական ամսաթիվը դեռ հայտարարված չէ*: Երբ այն պարզ դառնա, բոլորս հաստատ կիմանաք: Խոստանում եմ ինտերնետում պատշաճ որակի ռիփի/ռեմուքսի հայտնվելուն պես այդ մասին թեմայում հայտնել  :Smile: :

----------

Gayl (01.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Առաջարկում եմ ֆիլմի՝ նորմալ որակով ինտերնետում հայտնվելու մասին քննարկումները դադարեցնել : *Ավատարի Blue-Ray-ի թողարկման պաշտոնական ամսաթիվը դեռ հայտարարված չէ*: Երբ այն պարզ դառնա, բոլորս հաստատ կիմանաք: Խոստանում եմ ինտերնետում պատշաճ որակի ռիփի/ռեմուքսի հայտնվելուն պես այդ մասին թեմայում հայտնել :


Բա ինչիա սենց ուշանում?

----------


## masivec

> Բա ինչիա սենց ուշանում?


 :Jpit: 
Terminator 4-ինն էլ ա եքքա ուշացել :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Terminator 4-ինն էլ ա եքքա ուշացել


Խաբար չեմ Terminatro-ից

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բա ինչիա սենց ուշանում?


Սովորաբար ինչքան կինոն թանկ / եկամտաբեր / գովազդված / AAA կլասի է լինում, այնքան ուշ են դիսկը թողարկում  :Smile: : Սա, ի թիվս այլ պատճառների, պայմանավորված է նաև կինոթատրոնները հնարավորինս շատ «քամելու» ցանկությամբ: ԻՄՀԿ՝ դիսկերի վաճառքով սկսում են փող աշխատել, երբ փողի մյուս՝ ավելի մեծ աղբյուրներն արդեն սպառված են լինում:

----------

Tyler (03.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (01.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Սովորաբար ինչքան կինոն թանկ / եկամտաբեր / գովազդված / AAA կլասի է լինում, այնքան ուշ են դիսկը թողարկում : Սա, ի թիվս այլ պատճառների, պայմանավորված է նաև կինոթատրոնները հնարավորինս շատ «քամելու» ցանկությամբ: ԻՄՀԿ՝ դիսկերի վաճառքով սկսում են փող աշխատել, երբ փողի մյուս՝ ավելի մեծ աղբյուրներն արդեն սպառված են լինում:


Հայկ որ էտ 3d ակնոցներից առնեմ ու գնամ կինո մոսկվա, 3d ի կլինի?

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես Հայկը չեմ, բայց կհանդգնեմ պատասխանել  :Smile: 
Ոչ, չի լինի։ Ես երբեմն հետաքրքրության համար ակնոցները հանում էի, էկրանին սովորական 2D չէր, լղոզված էր։

----------


## Starkiller

Եթե հավատանք imdb-ին Ավատարի dvd 2010 դեկտեմբերի 31 ից է վածճառվելու

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

*$2,042,741,709*

----------

Gayl (02.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> *$2,042,741,709*


Թվեր, թվեր, թվեր... Առաջարկում եմ կարդալ ՍԱ:

Ով որ ռուսերենից լավ չի, կարճ ասեմ ինչն ինչոց ա. վաճառված տոմսերի գնի ու դոլարի արժեքի տատանումների հաշվարկով, Ավատարը նույնիսկ լավագույն 20-ի մեջ դեռ չկա  :Tongue:

----------

Ապե Ջան (04.02.2010)

----------


## BOBO

DVD-ն կլնի մինչև հունիսի 30-ը 
http://lenta.ru/news/2010/02/03/profit/

----------


## dvgray

> Թվեր, թվեր, թվեր... Առաջարկում եմ կարդալ ՍԱ:
> 
> Ով որ ռուսերենից լավ չի, կարճ ասեմ ինչն ինչոց ա. վաճառված տոմսերի գնի ու դոլարի արժեքի տատանումների հաշվարկով, Ավատարը նույնիսկ լավագույն 20-ի մեջ դեռ չկա


 :LOL: 
իսկ հետաքրքիր է, այդ հաշվարկելով, որ՞ ֆիլմերն են լավագույն 20-ի մեջ

----------

Jarre (04.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> իսկ հետաքրքիր է, այդ հաշվարկելով, որ՞ ֆիլմերն են լավագույն 20-ի մեջ


ԱՄՆ-ում հավաքած փողերի տվյալներով (Ավատարը հիմա մոտ 630 մլն. ունի)
Top 10
*1.Քամուց քշվածները (1939) - 1.5 մլրդ. դոլար, 202 մլն. դիտածներ*
2.Աստղային պատերազմներ (1977) - 1.32 մլրդ դոլար
3.Երաժշտության ձայներ (1965) - 1.06 մլրդ. դոլար
4.Այլմոլորակայինը (1982) - 1.058 մլրդ. դոլար
5.10 պատվիրանները (1956) - 977 մլրդ. դոլար
*6.Տիտանիկ (1997) - 957 մլրդ. դոլար, 128 մլն. դիտածներ*
.....
*25.Ավատար (2009) - 558 մլրդ. դոլար, 75 մլն. դիտածներ:* 
Ու ես հլը մենակ ինֆլյացիայի հաշվարկով, 3D սեանսների գները հաշվի չեն առնված  :Smile:  Լրիվ ցուցակը հենց էդ հղման մեջ: Նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանում իր թվում ա թե ռեկորդային 100+ մլն. դոլար հավաքներով Ավատարը առաջատար չի, նույնիսկ տասնյակի մեջ չկա: Առաջին տեղը Շուրիկն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> իսկ հետաքրքիր է, այդ հաշվարկելով, որ՞ ֆիլմերն են լավագույն 20-ի մեջ


Համաձայն այդ հոդվածի Օպերացիա ы-ն  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա պարզապես ուշադրություն գրավող վերնագրով՝ «Аватар» уступил «Операции Ы» թեմա է, ոչ ավելին։

Միայն այս երկու նախադասությունները ամեն ինչ ասում են.

*«Ավատարը շարունակում է եկամուտ բերել և մրցակիցներ դեռևս չեն երևում։ Սակայն չնայած այս ամենին դեռ շուտ է խոսել ամերիկյան կինովարձույթում Ավատարի ռեկորդի մասին»։*

*«Եթե Ավատարը դիտենք ապագայի աչքերով, ապա նրա դիրքերը ռուսական վարձույթում նույնիսկ «պրիզային» չեն։ Այսօրվա դրությամբ այս ֆիլմը ռուսաստանում հավաքել է 94 մլն դոլար։ Եվ սա ռեկորդ է հետխորհրդային ռուսաստանի համար, բայց.... »։*

Եթե նման համեմատություններով և «բայց»-երով խոսենք, ապա ցանկացած ֆիլմ էլ կարելի է այսպես քննադատել։

Ու որպես այս թեմայում իմ վերջին գրառում. Ինչպես և բոլոր ֆիլմերը, այնպես էլ ավատարը պարզապես ֆիլմ է։ Ինչ որ մեկին շատ տպավորող, ինչ որ մեկին քիչ։ Բայց եթե հաջող ֆիլմ չլիներ, այսքան աղմուկ չէր բարձրանա։ Մարդը մեծ գործա արել ու վերջ։

Այնպես, որ վայելեք, թե չէ հեսա Ավատարի ժամանակն էլ կանցնի ու էլ չեք հասցնի.... Հիմա է այս կինոն վայելելու ժամանակը  :Wink:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (04.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (04.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.02.2010)

----------


## MSGM

http://armcomedy.com/2010/02/03/sophisticated/
 :LOL: 
Էս իհարկե հումոր ա, բայց մեջը ահագին ճշմարտություն կա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 1.Քամուց քշվածները (1939) - 1.5 մլրդ. դոլար, 202 մլն. դիտածներ


Գիտես, ինչ-որ կասկածում եմ, որ 1939թ-ին ԱՄՆ-ն էնքան բնակչություն ունենար, որ 202մլն ամերիկացի Քամուց քշվածները նայեր: 1940թ-ին ԱՄՆ-ում բնակվում էր 132,164,569մլն մարդ, փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս որ ԱՄՆ-ի ամբողջ բնակչությունը (այդ թվում երեխաներն ու ծերերը) երկու անգամ պետք է ֆիլմը դիտեր: Երևի էդ քո թվերի մեջ նաև հաշվի են առել նաև վիդեոկասետների ու դվդ-ների վաճառքը:

----------

Jarre (04.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Tyler

> Գիտես, ինչ-որ կասկածում եմ, որ 1939թ-ին ԱՄՆ-ն էնքան բնակչություն ունենար, որ 202մլն ամերիկացի Քամուց քշվածները նայեր: 1940թ-ին ԱՄՆ-ում բնակվում էր 132,164,569մլն մարդ, փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս որ ԱՄՆ-ի ամբողջ բնակչությունը (այդ թվում երեխաներն ու ծերերը) երկու անգամ պետք է ֆիլմը դիտեր: Երևի էդ քո թվերի մեջ նաև հաշվի են առել նաև վիդեոկասետների ու դվդ-ների վաճառքը:


Քամուց քշվածները ռեստավրացիայից հետո նորից են դուրս եկել էկրան 50-ականներին  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քամուց քշվածները ռեստավրացիայից հետո նորից են դուրս եկել էկրան 50-ականներին


Բա տեսա՞ր, ինքդ ապացուցեցիր քո բերած ցուցակների անիմաստությունը: Հիմա ի՞նչ գիտես որ մի քանի տարի անց Ավատարն էլ չի հասնի նման ցուցանիշների: Իսկ հենց 1939-1940թթ-ին Քամուց Քշվածները դիտածների քանակը գիտե՞ս, ավելի ճիշտ չի՞ լինի հենց էդ թիվը համեմատել Ավատարի ցուցանիշների հետ:

----------

Jarre (04.02.2010)

----------


## masivec

> Եթե հավատանք imdb-ին Ավատարի dvd 2010 դեկտեմբերի 31 ից է վածճառվելու


Արդեն DVDScr  ա դուրս եկել :Wink:

----------

Jarre (07.02.2010)

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

*$2,105517744*  մըլլլլլլլլլլլլյարդ
էսօր գնում եմ մի հատ նայեմ  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (07.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *$2,105517744*  մըլլլլլլլլլլլլյարդ
> էսօր գնում եմ մի հատ նայեմ


Ես էսօր նայեցի երկրորդ անգամ: Իմ լուման ներդրեցի  :Smile: 

Տպավորությունները... առաջին անգամվան չի հասնի, բայց մեկ ա հետաքրքրությամբ նայում էի  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (07.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Բա տեսա՞ր, ինքդ ապացուցեցիր քո բերած ցուցակների անիմաստությունը: Հիմա ի՞նչ գիտես որ մի քանի տարի անց Ավատարն էլ չի հասնի նման ցուցանիշների: Իսկ հենց 1939-1940թթ-ին Քամուց Քշվածները դիտածների քանակը գիտե՞ս, ավելի ճիշտ չի՞ լինի հենց էդ թիվը համեմատել Ավատարի ցուցանիշների հետ:


Չե, չտեսա  :Jpit:  Ցուցակում մենակ Քամուց քշվածներն են, որ 2 անգամ են դուրս եկել կինոթատրոններ: 2-3րդ տեղերի ֆիլմերը շատ չեն զիջում, ու իրանց դեպքում որ հաստատ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա: Ու նույն 2-3րդ տեղերի ֆիլմերի դիտածների քանակը շաաաատ ավելի մեծ ա, քան Ավատարինը:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Առաջարկում եմ ֆիլմի՝ նորմալ որակով ինտերնետում հայտնվելու մասին քննարկումները դադարեցնել : *Ավատարի Blue-Ray-ի թողարկման պաշտոնական ամսաթիվը դեռ հայտարարված չէ*: Երբ այն պարզ դառնա, բոլորս հաստատ կիմանաք: Խոստանում եմ ինտերնետում պատշաճ որակի ռիփի/ռեմուքսի հայտնվելուն պես այդ մասին թեմայում հայտնել :


կներես, քեզնից առաջ ընկնեմ՝


օնլայն դիտելու համար, շատ բարձր որակ  :Smile: 
միակ թերությունն էն ա, որ լեզուն անգլերեն ա


ՄԱՍ 1

http://www.wisevid.com/play?v=0tbf5_vczf8b

ՄԱՍ 2

http://www.wisevid.com/play?v=2Abvqbv-wcgc


սեղմեք Փլեյ, ու պաուզա տվեք, թող մի 20-25 րոպե քաշի ու հանգիստ կարաք նայեք, 1ին 20 րոպեյից հետո արագ ա բացում

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բայց հեչ էլ որակը լավի չի *Փիսիկ* ջան

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Բայց հեչ էլ որակը լավի չի *Փիսիկ* ջան


նու, դեկտեմբերին իմ նայածից ավելի լավն ա ....

----------


## NetX

Լռիվ անկեղծ, ափսոսում եմ կինոթատրոնում վատնածս 2.5 ժամը...

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Tyler (10.02.2010)

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

> Ես էսօր նայեցի երկրորդ անգամ: Իմ լուման ներդրեցի 
> 
> *Տպավորությունները... առաջին անգամվան չի հասնի, բայց մեկ ա հետաքրքրությամբ նայում էի*


+1  :Wink:

----------


## Christine Daae`

Երբ դեռ նոր էի նայել ուժեղ ազդեցություն էր թողել վրաս,բայց հետո անցավ. մի տեսակ ավելիին էի սպասում այդ ֆիլմից, ինչ-որ իսկապես ցնցող բանի. Չգիտեմ,ինձ օրինակ Մատրիցան ավելի է գրավել,քան Ավատարը ճիշտն ասած.

----------

Tyler (12.02.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

*Կորեայում «Ավատարը» ցուցադրվեց 4D ձևաչափով*

 Հարավային Կորեայում ցուցադրվեց Ջեյմս Քեմերունի « Ավատարի» առավել կատարելագործված տարբերակը՝4D ձևաչափով:
 Պարզ է, որ «քառաչափ» ֆիլմ փաստացի հնարավոր չէ ստեղծել, քանի որ մեր աշխարհում ընդամենը 3 հարթություն կա: Պարզապես 4D ձևաչափը ենթադրում է կինոդիտման ժամանակ բոլոր 5 զգայարանների մասնակցությունը: Էկրանի վրա ծավալադիտակային ֆիմի ցուցադրման ժամանակ սրահի նստարանները ճոճվում են, իսկ դիտողները զգում են ջրի շիթերը, քամին ու տարբեր հոտեր առնում, որոնք առկա են ֆիլմում:
 Սա բոլորովին էլ հոտա-շոշափողական էֆեկտներով առաջին փորձարկումը չէ: Անցյալ տարվա ընթացքում միայն Կորեայում 4D ձևաչափով մոտ 40 կինոնկար է ցուցադրվել՝ սկսած «Ճանապարհորդություն դեպի Երկրի կենտրոն»-ից: Բացի այդ, նմանատիպ կինոդահլիճներ կան նաև Ռուսաստանում, Լեհաստանում և անգամ Թուրթիայում, էլ չենք խոսում ԱՄՆ-ի մասին:
 Հարկ է նշել , որ այսօրինակ սեանսի տոմսերի գինը շատ ավելի բարձր է, քան 3D-ինը (15,80 դոլար՝ 6.90-ի դիմաց):

----------

h.s. (20.02.2010), helium (21.02.2010), Kuk (19.02.2010), Norton (19.02.2010), Remix-Hayko (19.02.2010), terev (19.02.2010), Tyler (21.02.2010), Yevuk (25.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## terev

Avatar-ի HD տարբերակը



Ֆորմատ:.....*mkv*
Որակ:..........*HDTV 1080p*
Վիդեո:.........*1920x1080, 9402 Kb/s*
Ձայն:........... *AAC, 2 ch, 188 Kb/s, AAC, 2 ch, 130 Kb/s*
Ծավալ:........*1.56 GB*

*Հղումը*

Անձամբ չեմ նայել:

----------


## matlev

> Avatar-ի HD տարբերակը
> Անձամբ չեմ նայել:


Ավատարը չի, Ավատարի մասին ա:

----------


## BOBO

> Avatar-ի HD տարբերակը
> 
> 
> 
> Ֆորմատ:.....*mkv*
> Որակ:..........*HDTV 1080p*
> Վիդեո:.........*1920x1080, 9402 Kb/s*
> Ձայն:........... *AAC, 2 ch, 188 Kb/s, AAC, 2 ch, 130 Kb/s*
> Ծավալ:........*1.56 GB*
> ...


Էտ ավատարը չի, այլ ավատարի մասին պատմող ֆիլմա

----------


## terev

Ներող, անուշադիր եի:

----------

BOBO (19.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ վերջապես նայեցի ֆիլմը  :Smile: 
http://artgeo2009.livejournal.com/29115.html

----------


## tikopx

սենց լավ կինո դարը մեկա հանդիպում մեկել Matrix  կինոն եմ շատ սիում

----------

-=BaZeL^4=- (27.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> սենց լավ կինո դարը մեկա հանդիպում


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Լավն էէէէէէր  :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (09.03.2010), LL14 (26.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լավն էէէէէէր


Tyler ջան, հասկացանք, որ Ավատարը դուրդ չի եկել, բայց պետք չի ամեն պետք եղած-չեղած առիթին դրա մասին բարձրաձայնես:  :Smile:

----------

LoK® (25.02.2010), One_Way_Ticket (25.02.2010), Աթեիստ (26.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Tyler

> Tyler ջան, հասկացանք, որ Ավատարը դուրդ չի եկել, բայց պետք չի ամեն պետք եղած-չեղած առիթին դրա մասին բարձրաձայնես:


2 էջ ձեն չէի հանում էլի, ուղղակի էդ մի գրածին չդիմացա  :Smile:  Էլ չեմ անի  :Jpit:

----------


## Firegirl777

Շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ է դուրս եկել, ափսոս հնարավորություն չեմ ունեցել մեծ էկրանին նայելու, իսկ տանը նայել եմ ոչ այնքան որակյալ տարբերակը, բայց եթե այդ վիճակում եմ հավանել, ուրեմն որակյալն առավել ևս կսիրեմ.

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Marco

Դիտել եմ  3D ֆորմատով, Նահանգներում, շատ սիրուն էր, շատ մեծ էսթետիկ բավականություն ստացա, սկզբում, իսկ վերջում արդեն քնում էի, որովհետև  պրիմիտիվ-ստանդարտ-կանխատեսելի-բլոկբաստերային սյուժեն ուրիշ տարբերակ չէր թողնում: Ես Կամերունին չեմ մեղադրում՝ ոչ ոք էդքան փող ու ժամանակ չի ծախսի ինչ-որ մի  սյուժետային էքսպերիմենտի վրա, մեկա՝ հազար տարի իրանց արդարացրած խոդեր կան՝ տղան սիրում ա աղջկան, աղջիկը սիրում ա տղային, նրանք միասին փրկում են աշխարհը, ուռա…բոլորը վերջում լաց են լինում...էդ շատ կարևոր ա՝ դեռևս հին հնդիկներն են լացի փողաբեր հատկության գյուտը արել…  Ճիշտ են ասել՝ երկու էրնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում:  Մի խոսքով ՝ դեռևս ոչ մի ֆիլմ ինձ էդքան չէր հիացրել ու էդքան չէր հիասթափացրել, ափսոս:

----------

Kuk (09.03.2010), Tyler (26.02.2010), Աթեիստ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Վերջերս նայեցի կինոթատրոնում: Շատ սիրուն էր ու տպավորիչ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա սցենարին, համաձայն եմ, որ շատ օրիգինալ չէր, բայց հետաքրքիր պահեր կային: Օրինակ Նա'վիների կապը բնության հետ շատ դուրս եկավ: Շոշափվող թեմաներն ահագին կարևոր էին ու ճիշտ: Չէի ասի, որ տասնամյակի լավագույն ֆիլմն էր, բայց լավն էր ու արժեր նայել:  :Smile:

----------


## LL14

Անկեխծ ասած զարմանում եմ ինչն է պատճառը, որ այսքան մեծ աղմուկ է հանել այս ֆիլմը:  :Think: 
Հասկանում եմ շատ մեծ աշխատանք է տարվել ու ռեժիսյուրայի առումով շատ հետաքրքիր է նկարված, բայց դե չի նայվում, ահավոր երկարացված է ու ֆիլմի կեսից արդեն հասկանում ես, թե ինչպես է ավարտվելու: 
Սյուժեն չի տպավուրում

----------

Katka (09.03.2010), Tyler (26.02.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

*ՍՏԵՂԾԵՔ ՁԵ՛Ր ԱՎԱՏԱՐԸ*
*Ավատար* ֆիլմի բոլոր ֆանատները կարող են ստեղծել իրենց դեմքի ավատարն այստեղ: Իսկ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր կարողանում են աշխատել Photoshopի հետ, կարող են ավատարացնել /<- :Jpit: / իրենց նկարները՝ հետևելով այն քայլերին, որոնք մանրամասն նկարագրված են այստեղ:
Որպես օրինակ ցույց տամ իմ ավատարը, որը ստեղծել եմ նշածս առաջին կայքում՝
Simple

Happy

Simple

Angry

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.02.2010), helium (27.02.2010), Tyler (27.02.2010), Yevuk (27.02.2010), Հարդ (27.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (01.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.02.2010)

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

> սենց լավ կինո դարը մեկա հանդիպում մեկել Matrix  կինոն եմ շատ սիում


+1000000000000000000  :Hands Up: 



> Շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ է դուրս եկել, ափսոս հնարավորություն չեմ ունեցել մեծ էկրանին նայելու, իսկ տանը նայել եմ ոչ այնքան որակյալ տարբերակը, բայց եթե այդ վիճակում եմ հավանել, ուրեմն որակյալն առավել ևս կսիրեմ.


Շաաատ բան ես կորցրել ... (:





> Անկեխծ ասած զարմանում եմ ինչն է պատճառը, որ այսքան մեծ աղմուկ է հանել այս ֆիլմը: 
> Հասկանում եմ շատ մեծ աշխատանք է տարվել ու ռեժիսյուրայի առումով շատ հետաքրքիր է նկարված, բայց դե չի նայվում, ահավոր երկարացված է ու ֆիլմի կեսից արդեն հասկանում ես, թե ինչպես է ավարտվելու: 
> Սյուժեն չի տպավուրում


Համաձայն եմ սյուժեմ գծային ու ենթադրելի ա բայց դե 0-ից մի հատ մեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեծ աշխարհ հնարելը, կենդանիներին էդքան նենց շարքային ու ամենօրյա երևույթ չի ...

----------

Jarre (28.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Անկեխծ ասած զարմանում եմ ինչն է պատճառը, որ այսքան մեծ աղմուկ է հանել այս ֆիլմը: 
> Հասկանում եմ շատ մեծ աշխատանք է տարվել ու ռեժիսյուրայի առումով շատ հետաքրքիր է նկարված, բայց դե չի նայվում, ահավոր երկարացված է ու ֆիլմի կեսից արդեն հասկանում ես, թե ինչպես է ավարտվելու: 
> Սյուժեն չի տպավուրում


Ժող, եթե սյուժեով կինո եք ուզում նայել Կուստուրիցա կամ Ջիմ Ջարմուշ նեյեք։ 

Ոչ-ոք ոչ մի տեղ չի ասել կամ գրել, որ Ավատարը սյուժեոտ կինոյա…  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genre ժանրերը տարբեր են։ Սխալ մոտեցում եք ցուցաբերում։ Սխալ տրամաբանություն։ 

Տիտանիկն ի դեպ, այդ տրամաբանության վատ կոմեդիա է։
Սլուժեբնի ռոմանը վատ բոեվիկ
և այլն։ 

Ավատարը «զրելիշե» ի համար ա նախատեսված ու պլծ։ Իր ժանրում դեռևս անգերազանցելի է։ Պլծ։

----------

Jarre (01.03.2010), Kita (01.03.2010), Minerva (04.03.2010), Yevuk (04.03.2010), Կաթիլ (26.04.2010), Հայկօ (02.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.03.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժող, եթե սյուժեով կինո եք ուզում նայել Կուստուրիցա կամ Ջիմ Ջարմուշ նեյեք։ 
> 
> Ոչ-ոք ոչ մի տեղ չի ասել կամ գրել, որ Ավատարը սյուժեոտ կինոյա…  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genre ժանրերը տարբեր են։ Սխալ մոտեցում եք ցուցաբերում։ Սխալ տրամաբանություն։ 
> 
> Տիտանիկն ի դեպ, այդ տրամաբանության վատ կոմեդիա է։
> Սլուժեբնի ռոմանը վատ բոեվիկ
> և այլն։ 
> 
> Ավատարը «զրելիշե» ի համար ա նախատեսված ու պլծ։ Իր ժանրում դեռևս անգերազանցելի է։ Պլծ։


չէ, բայց իզուր ես ըտենց ասում:
օրինակ էն երկար պոչով աղջկա պոչը կարելի էր մի քիչ կարճացնել ու մի քիչ ավելի հաստացնել:
իսկ էն ջայլամանման դինոզավրերը որ կային, լրիվ անբնական ու ահավոր երկարացված վզեր ունեին:
կարելի էր մի հատ նախադասություն գրել ու պլծ: ՝ "բարին հաղթեղ չարին":
…
իսկ հլա համեմատի օրինակ "որոգայթների" հետ  :Wink:  որոգայթներում բարդագույն սցենար ա, սյուժեն գեղեցկապես կարճացված ա, ու ոչ մեկը չի կարա ասի թե մի 2 րոպե հետո ինչ ա լինելու… ա՜յ դա ֆիլմ ա:  :Cool:  
…
 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Marco

Էդ դեպքում եկեք սա կինո չանվանենք, անվանենք կոմպյուտերային գրաֆիկա: Սա իսկապես նոր խոսք ա տոխնոլոգիների  բնագավառում, թե ուղիղ, թե անուղղակի իմաստով: Կամերունը առաջին անգամ նկարահանել ա մի տեսախցիկով, որ կոչվում ա  real 3D, դրա էֆեկտը մենակ համապատասխան կինոթատրոնում ա զգացվում: Իսկապես՝ տեխնոլոգիական առումով էսօրվա դրությամբ գլուխգործոց ա,  նկարչի աշխատանքն էլ ա դուրս  շատ գալիս...ու պլծ...եթե դուք դա կինո եք համարում, ուրեմն վայն էկել ա՝ կինոյին տարել, դերասան-մերասան, սցենար-մսցենար, երաժշտություն-չերաժշտություն....սաղ հեչ....սպլաշնոյ գրաֆիկան ա կինոյի ապագան:

----------


## Tyler

> Ավատարը «զրելիշե» ի համար ա նախատեսված ու պլծ։ Իր ժանրում դեռևս անգերազանցելի է։ Պլծ։


Ավատարը բլոքբաստեր ա: Ու 162 րոպեի ընթացքում էքշնը, որը ցանկացած բլոքբաստերի ամենակարևոր մասերից ա, զբաղացնում ա ընդամենը 10-15 րոպե: Ինչո՞վ ա անգերազանցելի, բացի 3D սիրունություններից  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

> Ջիմ Ջարմուշ նեյեք։


Ձանձրալի ռեժիսոր, իր ձանձրալիակույտ ֆիլմերով: Մանավանդ էն սիգարետների մասին ֆիլմը... 

հ.գ. սյուժեն նշանակություն չունի: Ինչքան էլ միտք ունենա և ասելիք՝ մեկ ա վատ և ձանձրալի նկարելու դեպքում դառնում ա ոչ մի բան: Ինչը կարող եմ ասել վերը նշված ռեժիսորի մասին: 
Կուստուրիցան էլ շատ միօրինակ ա: 

Հ.Գ. Քեմերոնը հանճարեղ ա:

----------


## Tyler

Ահա և վերջ՝ խղճուկ 3 նոմինացիայում հաղթանակ, և Ավատարը պատմության մեջ կմնա մի քանի տարի մենակ որպես առաջին ֆիլմը, որը գերազանցեց 2 միլիարդ հավաքների ցուցանիշը: Եվ ոչ ավելին, ամեն ինչ ազնիվ ա: 

P.S. Սաղ իմ աչքն էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

Տեսաք Ավատարը պռովալիլսյա Օսկարի ժամանակ, 2թե 3 օսկար հազիվ ստացավ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տեսաք Ավատարը պռովալիլսյա Օսկարի ժամանակ, 2թե 3 օսկար հազիվ ստացավ:


Երեք Օսկար  :Smile: : Ցանկացած ֆիլմի համար նույնիսկ մեկ Օսկարն արդեն իսկ լուրջ հաղթանակ է, ուր մնաց՝ երեքը  :Wink: :

----------

Chuk (09.03.2010), Minerva (09.03.2010), Ungrateful (09.03.2010), Աթեիստ (09.03.2010), Կաթիլ (26.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երեք Օսկար : Ցանկացած ֆիլմի համար նույնիսկ մեկ Օսկարն արդեն իսկ լուրջ հաղթանակ է, ուր մնաց՝ երեքը :


Բերած փողերի մասին էլ չեմ ասում:
Էլ ինչ ա՞ պետք կինոն հաջողված համարելու համար:

----------

Chuk (09.03.2010), Հայկօ (09.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Երեք Օսկար : Ցանկացած ֆիլմի համար նույնիսկ մեկ Օսկարն արդեն իսկ լուրջ հաղթանակ է, ուր մնաց՝ երեքը :


Դե հա համաձայն եմ, ուղակի համեմատած էն ֆիլմերի հետ, որ էլի էսպիսի բում էին բարձրացրել, խղճուկ էր միտեսակ, թեկուզ մենակ Տիտանիկն ու Մատանիների տիրակալը տասնքանի հատ Օսկար ստացան: Իմ կարծիքով ուղակի ՊՌ -ն էր լավը էս ֆիմի, թե չէ բացի վիզուալ էֆֆեկտներից, մնացած ուրիշ բաներով էդքան էլ հզոր չէր, ոնց ներկայացնում էին:

----------


## Chuk

Ես կինոն դեռ չեմ նայել (անպայման նայելու եմ), բայց մենակ արձագանքներին հետևելն արդեն իսկ բավարար է հասկանալու համար, որ թեև սյուժետային գծով ինձ չի բավարարելու, բայց գրաֆիկայով հիացնելու է, ու ավելի քան կայացած կինո է:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես կինոն դեռ չեմ նայել (անպայման նայելու եմ), բայց մենակ արձագանքներին հետևելն արդեն իսկ բավարար է հասկանալու համար, որ թեև *սյուժետային գծով ինձ չի բավարարելու*, բայց գրաֆիկայով հիացնելու է, ու ավելի քան կայացած կինո է:


Իսկ դու նախատրամադրվի, որ բավարարելու է  :Wink: : Կարևորը՝ իմանաս, թե ինչ դասի ֆիլմ ես պատրաստվում նայելու, ու ակնկալես, որ տեսնելու ես մոտավորապես այն, ինչ հատուկ է այդ դասի ֆիլմերի համար. ոչ ավել, ոչ էլ, մանավանդ, պակաս: Իր ժանրի լավագույն ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն է:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ դու նախատրամադրվի, որ բավարարելու է : Կարևորը՝ իմանաս, թե ինչ դասի ֆիլմ ես պատրաստվում նայելու, ու ակնկալես, որ տեսնելու ես մոտավորապես այն, ինչ հատուկ է այդ դասի ֆիլմերի համար. ոչ ավել, ոչ էլ, մանավանդ, պակաս: Իր ժանրի լավագույն ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն է:


Թերևս սխալ արտահայտվեցի  :Smile: 
Ես ինչքան որ քննարկումները կարդացել եմ, հենց այդպես էլ տրամադրվել եմ, որ չեմ տեսնելու ասենք լուրջ խոհափիլիսոփայական կինո ու հետևաբար նայելուց հետո չեմ հիասթափվելու:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թերևս սխալ արտահայտվեցի 
> Ես ինչքան որ քննարկումները կարդացել եմ, հենց այդպես էլ տրամադրվել եմ, որ չեմ տեսնելու ասենք լուրջ խոհափիլիսոփայական կինո ու հետևաբար նայելուց հետո չեմ հիասթափվելու:


Ի դեպ՝ մի քանի «լուրջ խոհափիլիսոփայական» պահեր, այնուամենայնիվ, կային (ինձ համար): Կարելի ա դրանք անվանել, ցանկության դեպքում, հաջող սյուժետային լուծումներ, բայց որ հետաքրքիր ու ինձ մտածելու տեղիք տվող բաներ էլ կային՝ փաստ է  :Smile: : Բավականին հետաքրքիր է, եթե ֆիլմը նայում ես այսօրվա կոնտեքստում, կամ, ասենք, Ամերիկայի գրավման ու հնդկացիների ոչնչացման: Չնայած՝ որպես զտարյուն «ատրակցիոն» էլ վատ չի նայվում  :Jpit: :

Էլի կնայեի հավեսով  :Sad: : DVD-ն որ լինի, կարելի է էն կինոդիտումներից կազմակերպել:

----------

helium (09.03.2010), Jarre (09.03.2010), Minerva (09.03.2010), Sagittarius (09.04.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Չգիտեմ նկատել էիք թե չէ, բայց ես էրեկ եմ իմացել, wր էդ էակները արտաքնապես *կատուներ են*, որ ուշադիր նայում ես դեմքներին, զգացվումա դիմագծերից: :Smile:  Ջղայնանալուց էլ կատուների նման են ֆշշացնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ՝ մի քանի «լուրջ խոհափիլիսոփայական» պահեր, այնուամենայնիվ, կային (ինձ համար): Կարելի ա դրանք անվանել, ցանկության դեպքում, հաջող սյուժետային լուծումներ, բայց որ հետաքրքիր ու ինձ մտածելու տեղիք տվող բաներ էլ կային՝ փաստ է : Բավականին հետաքրքիր է, եթե ֆիլմը նայում ես այսօրվա կոնտեքստում, կամ, ասենք, Ամերիկայի գրավման ու հնդկացիների ոչնչացման: Չնայած՝ որպես զտարյուն «ատրակցիոն» էլ վատ չի նայվում :
> 
> Էլի կնայեի հավեսով : DVD-ն որ լինի, կարելի է էն կինոդիտումներից կազմակերպել:


Սպասենք ԴՎԴ-ին.. իմ էշ խելքը, որ չգնացի կինո Մոսկվայում նայեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չգիտեմ նկատել էիք թե չէ, բայց ես էրեկ եմ իմացել, wր էդ էակները արտաքնապես *կատուներ են*, որ ուշադիր նայում ես դեմքներին, զգացվումա դիմագծերից: Ջղայնանալուց էլ կատուների նման են ֆշշացնում:


Հա, լրիվ կատվազգի են  :Love: :

----------

Ռեդ (10.03.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

Ողջույն: Հավանաբար, թեման բացվելուց հետո հետևում էի հերթական գրառումներին…ու ինքս ինձ փորձում կինոդիտմանը տրամադրել որպես մի արտերկրային հրաշքի ականատեսը լինելուն: Հրապարակայնորեն շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ ուշադիր ու հոգատար ընկերներիս՝ առաջիններից մեկն էին, որ սույն «հրաշքի» dvd տարբերակն ու խաղը ձեռք բերելով, սիրով (ու բազմանշանակալից ժպիտներով) նվաստիս նվիրեցին…
Ինձ համար այդպես էլ զգայացունց «բումը» տեղի չունեցավ… ու հաջորդ անգամ դիտելու ցանկությունը ինձ չի խեղդում: Ինչպես ռուսները կասեին՝ «не зацепило»: Եվ այդ ֆիլմում ի՞նչն է բազմափորձ ու անսասան հայ կինոսիրողների ներքնաշխարհը տակնուվրա արել:
Շնորհակալ եմ…

----------

CactuSoul (10.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Իմիջայլոց ովքեր որ նայել են Ավատարը ինետից քաշած էն վատ խշշոցներով տարբերակը մի բան կորցրել են: Չէ խոսքը մենակ որակի մասին չի, այլ ինքը կինոն կիսատա վերջանում :Smile:  : Ես ահագին ջղայնացել էի, որ տենց  վերջացավ հետո , որ իսկականը տեսա զարմացա ու ուրախացա որ ամենինչ "ճիշտ" եղավ:

----------


## Minerva

> Սպասենք ԴՎԴ-ին.. իմ էշ խելքը, որ չգնացի կինո Մոսկվայում նայեմ


Բայց կարծեմ «Մոսկվայում» կինոն դեռ գնում ա։ Համենայն դեպս, աֆիշան մինչև էսօր կա։ Հեռախոսահամարները 52 12 10 ու 52 12 40, եթթե պետք ա։  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (10.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց կարծեմ «Մոսկվայում» կինոն դեռ գնում ա։ Համենայն դեպս, աֆիշան մինչև էսօր կա։ Հեռախոսահամարները 52 12 10 ու 52 12 40, եթթե պետք ա։


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------

Minerva (10.03.2010)

----------


## masivec

Արդեն DVDRip կա ՝ 
http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=189028
http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=188993

----------

Հայկօ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Նույն ֆայլերը՝ գրանցում չպահանջող տրեկերի վրա.

*Առաջին*. 1/3 DVD, 640x352, միայն ռուսերեն, 1115 seeder
*Երկրորդ*. 1/2 DVD, 720x400, ռուսերեն/անգլերեն, 2314 seeder

Ես սպասելու եմ HQ-Video-ի կամ Hellywood-ի BDRip-ին:

----------


## masivec

> Նույն ֆայլերը՝ գրանցում չպահանջող տրեկերի վրա.
> 
> *Առաջին*. 1/3 DVD, 640x352, միայն ռուսերեն, 1115 seeder
> *Երկրորդ*. 1/2 DVD, 720x400, ռուսերեն/անգլերեն, 2314 seeder
> 
> Ես սպասելու եմ HQ-Video-ի կամ Hellywood-ի BDRip-ին:


Ես էլ եմ սպասելու :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ի դեպ՝ մի քանի «լուրջ խոհափիլիսոփայական» պահեր, այնուամենայնիվ, կային (ինձ համար): Կարելի ա դրանք անվանել, ցանկության դեպքում, հաջող սյուժետային լուծումներ, բայց որ հետաքրքիր ու ինձ մտածելու տեղիք տվող բաներ էլ կային՝ փաստ է : Բավականին հետաքրքիր է, եթե ֆիլմը նայում ես այսօրվա կոնտեքստում, կամ, ասենք, Ամերիկայի գրավման ու հնդկացիների ոչնչացման: Չնայած՝ որպես զտարյուն «ատրակցիոն» էլ վատ չի նայվում :
> 
> Էլի կնայեի հավեսով : DVD-ն որ լինի, կարելի է էն կինոդիտումներից կազմակերպել:


ես էլ ֆիլմը նայելուց հենց անմիջապես հետո Ամերիկայի կոլոնիզացիայի մասին մտածեցի, բայց տարօրինակ էր ինձ համար, ոչ շատ քչերը այդ ասոցացիան տեսան

----------


## tikopx

> Նույն ֆայլերը՝ գրանցում չպահանջող տրեկերի վրա.
> 
> *Առաջին*. 1/3 DVD, 640x352, միայն ռուսերեն, 1115 seeder
> *Երկրորդ*. 1/2 DVD, 720x400, ռուսերեն/անգլերեն, 2314 seeder
> 
> 
> 
> Ես սպասելու եմ HQ-Video-ի կամ Hellywood-ի BDRip-ին:


բարձր որակովա  :Hands Up:  http://www.bit.am/60-avatar-avatar.html

----------


## BOBO

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2888603
ավելի լավ որակով էն քցել
http://comparescreenshots.slicx.com/comparison/47863

----------


## terev

DVD9 - 7.44 Гб 
 DVD5 - 4.36 Гб 
 DVDRip - 2.06 Гб

----------


## SSS

Ես չհասկացա ֆիլմի հանճարեղությունն ինչում էր,երևի պատճառն այն էր,որ ավելին էի սպասում :Sad: Վատը չէր,բայց կարծում եմ PR ը ավելի լավն էր...ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չտեսա..միայն էֆեկտներն ու գույներն էին ընտիր,իսկ սյուժետային առումով...ինձ ոչինչ չասաց :Xeloq:

----------

VisTolog (14.06.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես չհասկացա ֆիլմի հանճարեղությունն ինչում էր,երևի պատճառն այն էր,որ ավելին էի սպասումՎատը չէր,բայց կարծում եմ PR ը ավելի լավն էր...ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չտեսա..միայն էֆեկտներն ու գույներն էին ընտիր,իսկ սյուժետային առումով...ինձ ոչինչ չասաց


Իմ համար սյուժետային ամենամեծ առաջընթացը էն էր, որ հազիվ ցույց տվեցին, որ ոչ թե այլմոլորակայիններն են վնասատուներ ու մարդիկ խեղճ ու կրակ տուժածներ, այլ հակառակը։

----------

Արշակ (04.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Starkiller

1080p
720p

----------

LoK® (26.04.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Արդեն 3 անգամ նայել եմ «Ավատար»-ը ու ոնց զգում եմ, էլի կնայեմ  :Blush:   չգիտեմ, սվորաբար ես ֆիլմը նայելուց ոչ մի վերին գաղափարներ չեմ սպասում, չեմ նախատրամադրվում, նույնն էլ «Ավատար»-ի ժամանակ էր, բայց… ամեն անգամ նայելուց հետո ես իրոք մի անսահման բարություն ասեմ, թե ինչ ասեմ, նման մի բան եմ զգում իմ մեջ  :Pardon:  երբեք իրականությունից էդքան հեռու կինոներ չեմ սիրել… բայց «Ավատար»-ը շատ սիրեցի  :Love:

----------

dvgray (02.05.2010), Starkiller (02.05.2010), Tig (08.06.2010), Շինարար (02.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

դիտեցի blu ray վերսիան, ու սա մի ուրիշ հրաշք էր 3D -ից հետո, իր գունային դաշտով: 
ապշելի է

----------

Jarre (03.05.2010), terev (08.06.2010)

----------


## dvgray

Իմիջայլոց, նկատել եք՞ , որ հերոսուհու մոր անունը Ծաղիկ է  :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Tig (08.06.2010), Կաթիլ (04.05.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իմիջայլոց, նկատել եք՞ , որ հերոսուհու մոր անունը Ծաղիկ է


Հայաստանում ամեն ցուցադրման ժամանակ ամբողջ դահլիճը «ղժժում» էր էդ հատվածի վրա  :Jpit:

----------


## _DEATH_

Նկատել եք որ բոլոր կենդանի արարածները usb port ունեն? 
Կամեռունը երևի հազիվ հասկացել ա usb-ն ինչ բան ա, դրա համար տիտանիկ կամ տեխնիկան մենակ տերմինատորատիպ ռոբոտների հետ կապելու տեղը նկարահանել ա ֆիլմ կապուտ գույնի հդնկացիների մոլորակի մասին, որոնք բոլորը ունեն usb port  :LOL: 
Հիմա էլ վիզ ա դրել խեղճ Մարս մոլորակին փչացնի, համոզել ա որ մարսագնացի վրա 3D կամեռա դնեն: Խեղճ Մարս  :Sad:  Հնկացիներին կապուտ գույնի usb port արարածներ դարձնելը դրան հերիք չի?  :Think:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## terev

:Tongue:

----------

BOBO (08.06.2010), helium (08.06.2010), Skeptic (08.06.2010), s_hrayr (09.06.2010), Հայկօ (08.06.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Իմիջայլոց, նկատել եք՞ , որ հերոսուհու մոր անունը Ծաղիկ է


Իսկ կոնկրետ որ րոպեին ա ասվում (կուրսեցուս անունն ա Ծաղիկ, տանեմ ցույց տամ :LOL: )?

----------


## Հայկօ

> 


Մահ էր տրեյլերը... Լօօօօօօօօօօօօլ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Վերջում ընդհանրապես սպանեց  :Lol2: :

----------


## VisTolog

*«Ավատար–2»–ի ստեղծման վրա Քեմերոնը կաշխատի երեք տարի*


Սեուլի տեխնոլոգիական ֆորումի ժամանակ ռեժիսոր Ջեյմս Քեմերոնը իր տեսակետներն է հայտնել 3D -ի հետագա զարգացման մասին և զուգահեռ հայտարարություն է արել, որ շուտով հայտնի կդառնա «Ավատար-2»-ի թողարկման ժամկետը: Բոլոր ժամանակների ամենաեկամտաբեր ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը, մասնավորապես, ասել է, որ «Ավատար-2»-ի թողարկման թվի մասին վերջնական և որոշակի հնարավոր կլինի խոսել մի քանի ամսից: Պատճառն այն է, որ բուն սիքվելի ստեղծումը զբաղեցնելու է 3 տարի: Ավատարամոլները պետք է նկատի ունենան, որ սա 1,5 տարով ավելի քիչ է, քան ֆիլմի առաջին մասի ստեղծման ժամանակը:
Ինչ վերաբերում է 3D -ին, ապա ըստ Քեմերոնի ամենաշատը 25 տարի անց ամենուր իշխելու է հենց այս ձևաչափը:

tert.am

3 տարի հետո ով սա՜ղ, ով մեռա՜ծ: :Beee: 

ՀԳ Կարծեմ սա չի տեղադրվել ֆորումում: :Xeloq:

----------

helium (14.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (14.06.2010)

----------


## AshotLife

ժող, խաբար եք, Ավատարը   3D կա արդեն մեր մոտ

----------


## VisTolog

> ժող, խաբար եք, Ավատարը   3D կա արդեն մեր մոտ


Հա, խաբար ենք: :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ժող, խաբար եք, Ավատարը   3D կա արդեն մեր մոտ





> Հա, խաբար ենք:


Հա, *VisTolog*-ը խաբար ա  :Smile: 
Էս անգամ էլ պնդում եմ, որ Ավատար 2-ը 1-ից վատը կլինի  :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա, *VisTolog*-ը խաբար ա 
> Էս անգամ էլ պնդում եմ, որ Ավատար 2-ը 1-ից վատը կլինի


*Մենակ ես չեմ* խաբար: :Smile: 

Համաձայն ենք: :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

> ժող, խաբար եք, Ավատարը   3D կա արդեն մեր մոտ


iMax, թե՞ 2 գույնանի պլաստմասսայի ակնոցներով: Եթե երկգույն ակնոցներով ա, էդ 3D չի, էդ գլխացավով ֆիլմ դիտել ա: իմ իմանալով iMax ունեցող կինոթատրոն չունենք:

----------


## VisTolog

> iMax, թե՞ 2 գույնանի պլաստմասսայի ակնոցներով: Եթե երկգույն ակնոցներով ա, էդ 3D չի, էդ գլխացավով ֆիլմ դիտել ա: իմ իմանալով iMax ունեցող կինոթատրոն չունենք:


Ակնոցներովա: :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> Ակնոցներովա:


Դրանից հաճույք չէս ստանա: Ես էդ ակնոցներից առա, բերեցի փորձարկեցի ու հիասթափվեցի: Նախ պետք ա քեզ տրամադրես, որ նկարները ձուլվեն: Հետո էդքան էլ 3D չի ստացվում ու գունափոխանցումը ահագին տուժում ա: Ու ամենակարևորը՝ գլխացավը իրեն սպասել չի տալիս: 15-20 րոպե նայելուց հետո ստիպված ես լինում ակնոցները հանել ու աչքերդ տրորել: Իսկական 3D նայելու համար բևեռացված ակնոցներ են պետք ու բևեռացված պատկեր, որոնց ամեն մեկը լրիվ գույներով փոխանցվում ա յուրաքանչյու աչքին:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դրանից հաճույք չէս ստանա: *Ես էդ ակնոցներից առա, բերեցի փորձարկեցի ու հիասթափվեցի*: Նախ պետք ա քեզ տրամադրես, որ նկարները ձուլվեն: Հետո էդքան էլ 3D չի ստացվում ու գունափոխանցումը ահագին տուժում ա: Ու ամենակարևորը՝ գլխացավը իրեն սպասել չի տալիս: 15-20 րոպե նայելուց հետո ստիպված ես լինում ակնոցները հանել ու աչքերդ տրորել: Իսկական 3D նայելու համար բևեռացված ակնոցներ են պետք ու բևեռացված պատկեր, որոնց ամեն մեկը լրիվ գույներով փոխանցվում ա յուրաքանչյու աչքին:


Կինո մոսկվայում նայե՞լ ես: :Think: 

Իմ աչքերը չեն ցավացել…

----------


## Elmo

> Կինո մոսկվայում նայե՞լ ես:
> 
> Իմ աչքերը չեն ցավացել…


Տարբերություն չկա: Ընդհանրապես էդ ֆիլմերից առաջ զգուշացնում են, որ գլխացավ կարա առաջանա ու աչքերի հոգնածություն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կինո Մոսկվայում արդեն վաղուց կա ոչ երկգույնանի ակնոցներով 3D դիտելու կինոսրահ:
Կոնկրետ տեխնոլոգիայի մասին աշխատողը ոչինչ չկարողացավ ասել, բացի նրանից, որ ակնոցներն արժեք 25եվրո:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> iMax, թե՞ 2 գույնանի պլաստմասսայի ակնոցներով: Եթե երկգույն ակնոցներով ա, էդ 3D չի, էդ գլխացավով ֆիլմ դիտել ա: իմ իմանալով iMax ունեցող կինոթատրոն չունենք:


Վազգ, ինչքան գիտեմ Ավատարը 2 գույնանի ակնոցների վերսիա չունի: Էնպես որ...  :Smile:

----------


## matlev

> Վազգ, ինչքան գիտեմ Ավատարը 2 գույնանի ակնոցների վերսիա չունի: Էնպես որ...


Կարծում եմ տեխնիկապես բարդ խնդիր չի որևէ այլ, նոր տեխնոլոգիայի եռաչափ ֆիլմը անագլիֆ դարձնելը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:06 ----------

Էս էլ ինքը:  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

Էրեկ վերջապես նայեցի «Ավատարը»: Ամերիկյան ֆիլմերից վերջին անգամ էդպես մեկ էլ «Ավիատոր» ֆիլմից էի տպավորվել: Մի տեսակ էդ ամեն ֆանտաստիկայի, էֆեկտների հետևում կյանքից, մեր իրականությանը վերաբերող ասելիքներ տեսա: Գուցե չկային, գուցե ինձ ա թվացել, բայց ինձ համար լավ կինո էր, էլի եմ նայելու:

----------

tikopx (12.08.2010), Աթեիստ (12.08.2010), Կաթիլ (12.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## romanista

Չսիրեցի էս կինոն... գլխավոր պատճառն էն ա, որ ես ընդհանրապես, բացի մի 2 ֆիլմից, չեմ սիրում ֆանտաստիկա ու մասնավորապես հատուկ էֆֆեկտներ, որոնք ուղղակի կուրացնում են աչքերս այս ֆիլմում իրենց լիությամբ... իմաստով կինոն պետք չեր սարքել մուլտիկ, եթե Կեմերոնը ասելու բան ունենար, դա կաներ Տերմինատորի ոճում, իսկ հիմա նա ուղղակի փողի կարիք ուներ ու այդ հարցը լուծեց այս "ֆիլմով"... այն կիսով չափ մուլտ է ու էրեխեք են նայում ու սիրում էս կինոն... ձեր կարծիքով, որ էրեխեն, խաբնվելով ֆիլմի գեղեցիկ տեսարաններին ու մնացածին, նայի այն, ինչ կմտածի իրեն շրջապատող մարդկանց, ու ամենակարևորը իր մասին, ֆիլմում տեսնելով, թե մարդիկ ինչքան չար են, որ ուրիշ մոլորակ են ուզում առնեն իրենց ձեռքի տակ... բացի էդ, այս ֆիլմը հիշացնում ա եվրոպացիների հարձակումները ամերիկացի բնիկների վրա... ֆիլմում նույնիսկ այդպիսի ֆրազ կա, հրամանատարն էր, ով էր, չեմ հիշում, որ ասում ա ֆիլմում `эти дикари на моих бабках сидят, նկատի ունենալով Պանդորայի բնակիչներին... իսկ մենք գիտենք, որ ֆիլմն ամերիկյան է ու որ ում են ամերիկացիները վայրենիներ անվանում... մի խոսքով, միայն նեգատիվ կարծիք այս թյուրիմածության վերաբերյալ...

Կեմերոն ջան, դու ուզում էիր, որ լավ լինի, բայց քա.եցիր գործի մեջ :LOL: 

հ.գ. սա իմ կարծիքն է, կարող եք չհամաձայնել, չնայած որ ես ինքս էլ ինձ հետ այս ֆիլմի հետ կապված համաձայնողներ չեմ փնտրում...

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ, ինչքան գիտեմ Ավատարը 2 գույնանի ակնոցների վերսիա չունի: Էնպես որ...


Կարան սարքեն: Avatar-ը հենց iMax կինոթատրոններում էին 3D քշում: Էդ տեխնոլոգիայի հաար էին հիմնականում իրա 3D տարբերակները: Ու էն փաստը, որ ահագին ուշ հասավ 3D -ն Հայաստան, ստիպում ա կասկածել, որ վերսիան նոր են սարքել երկգույն ակնոցների համար:

Համ էլ Ավատարը էն ֆիլմերից էր, որ գալիս են, սենսացիա անում, մի քանի ամսում բյուջեն հանում են ու քնում, ընթացքում մոռացվելով: Էլ նայելս չի գալիս:

----------


## einnA

Հաստատ որոշել էր, որ չէի նայելու. մի տեսակ հակատրամադրվածություն կար մոտս: Երեկ վերջապես ինքս ինձնից թաքուն նայեցի. ամոթ էլ էր մինչև հիմա խաբարություն չունեի Ավատարն ինչ ա:
Ամենատպավորիչը ստեղծած աշխարհն էր իր ամեն տեսակի հրաշք տեսարաններով. գույներ, երևակայության աշխարհ, զարմանք, մի քիչ նրբազգայուն մարդկանց վրա ազդելու լավագույն միջոցներն օգտագործած էին: Չեմ ուզում իմաստից ու էֆեկտների լավ ու վատ կողմից խոսեմ. ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի: Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ էն թռչող փոքր թռրունները լուսատիտիկի նման, բայց մեծ շլապկա-լուսարձակներով ( չգիտեմ հայերեն ոնց բացատրեմ), չեմ ասում էլ օդից կախված սարերը...: Մի պահ իսկականից մտածեցի, որ գուցե մի տեղ նման մի աշխարհ գոյություն ունի, իսկ ռեժիսորի նպատակն էլ հենց այդ էր կարծում եմ: Այնպես որ էլի ինձանից թաքուն ասում եմ, որ ստացված է:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.08.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Փնտրում եմ «Ավատարի»՝ անվճար ներբեռնման հնարավորությամբ 3D տարբերակը, ցանկալի կլինի և´ ռուսերենը, և´ անգլերենը։ Դե բնականաբար բարձր որակով եմ ուզում։ Կինոսերներ, դուք հաստատ կկարողանաք օգնել  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Փնտրում եմ «Ավատարի»՝ անվճար ներբեռնման հնարավորությամբ 3D տարբերակը, ցանկալի կլինի և´ ռուսերենը, և´ անգլերենը։ Դե բնականաբար բարձր որակով եմ ուզում։ Կինոսերներ, դուք հաստատ կկարողանաք օգնել


http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=603691

կամ 

http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=348498

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------

